# How many times?



## Johnny Thunder

This game is easy - the first person poses a question regarding the number of times someone has done something, and the next answers, then poses a new question and so on.

Example:

"How many times have you been to the moon?"

Reply: "None" and so on.

Here we go:

How many times have you cut down your own Christmas tree?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None

How many times have you been ticked off at someone at work this week?


----------



## slightlymad

Atleast 25 

How many times have you actually followed through with a new years resolution?


----------



## debbie5

Never!

How many times have you got caught making whoopie??


----------



## rottincorps

by my self ?.......oh with someone else....sorry ....let that slip........2 times

How many times have you built a tree house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never (sigh)

How many times have you walked into a wall this week?


----------



## scareme

not this week

How many times have you answered a phone, just as the other person hangs up?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

only once or twice.

how many times have you been walked in on while useing the bathroom?


----------



## Spooky1

A few times at least (heck once in the last couple weeks)

How many times have you had food poisoning.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

once and it wasn't pleasant...i was out for three days that i barely remember

how many times have you had a stray dog chase you


----------



## debbie5

CHASE me?? Never. But we manage to get 3-4 stray dogs in our yard each year that we will then leash up and find the owners.

How many times have you been fired from and/or walked off of a job?


----------



## scareme

Never (but I've felt like walking off, plenty)

How many times has your place been robbed?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never - how many times have you had a halloween prop stolen?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

never..the props really weren't worth stealing.

how many times have you walked through a spider web and freaked out immediately after?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Far too many to count - I hate spiders, yet they are strangely drawn to me.

How many times have you gotten a speeding ticket?


----------



## rottincorps

in my youth so many that I got the letter, that if I didn't improve my driving habits .....NO MORE License........last one 8 years ago...


how many times have you talked your way out of saying something about someone.....( and you did say it)...and blame it on someone else...


----------



## bignick

When i was younger i use to do this kind of stuff all the time to the girls to get them to fight on the playground. Now, never.

How many times have you hit an animal with you car (not intentionally of course).


----------



## scareme

I hit a bird once, and I felt so bad I stopped and took it of the road so it would have a peaceful resting place. Ofcourse this was not a busy street.

Have you ever buried an animal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least once - we buried our parakeet in a cereal box when we were kids (after it died, of course).

How many times have you been rear-ended in traffic?


----------



## Spooky1

Twice but it was only a tap each time and there was no damage.

How many times have you called to have a stray animal picked up.


----------



## scareme

All the time. It's terrible how people discard pets. Makes me want to cry.

Where do you Volunteer?


----------



## Lilly

At home

Do you drink and drive?


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> All the time. It's terrible how people discard pets. Makes me want to cry.
> 
> Where do you Volunteer?


Or perhaps you mean, how many times do you volunteer to do something?

Zillions - I do church stuff and community theater, and it keeps me busy.

How many times did you hit your finger with a hammer last time you built something?


----------



## scareme

None, I wore my glasses.

How many times will you heat up leftovers before you throw them out?


----------



## rottincorps

till there gone.......or harry



how many times have you found your dream job ......and found out it sucked


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Dream jobs exist? (Never)

How many times a day do you swear?


----------



## rottincorps

Dam-it......sh**......crap.......mother, grabbin some, bit**.......never more than needed

How many times have you found a wallet and kept the cash, but return the wallet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've only found one wallet (on a ride in an amusement park where I worked) and turned it in unscathed and unpillaged. The amusing thing about that wallet (side story here) was that it had a pair of praying hands engraved on the outside and a condom on the inside.

How many times did you fall off your bike before learning how to keep your balance?


----------



## rottincorps

4 or 5 times I have great balance..................."ploop".....dam I just fell out of my chair...

How many times did you get in trouble for something your brother or sister did


----------



## scareme

Probably about as many times as they got in trouble for what I did.

How many times did you answer the phone, it was for them, and you told the caller they were not home?


----------



## rottincorps

A lot.....besides they were al tied up at the time .........if you know what i meen...


How many times did you answer the phone and the caller thought you were someone else ...and you went along with it


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None.

How many times have you faked it while in the throes of passion?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

none-never had a reason to

how many times have you tripped on the side walk?


----------



## scareme

Plenty, and sometimes in front of others which is worse. You always try to stand up and pretend you're not hurt, even if you are. Cause the embarcement hurts worse than the pain.

How many times have you had to repaint a room til you got the color right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I have perfect unerring taste in room paint colors:googly:

How many times did you have to do the laundry this week?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

2.

How many times have you been to Jamaica?


----------



## scareme

Only in my dreams. Have you?

How many times have you mistook someone for someone else in a bar?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

0

How many times have you cut down a tree on your property?


----------



## scareme

Once, it was dead. Don't like to cut down healthy trees.

How many times have fallen asleep durning a horror movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmmmmmmmmm................most nights I go to sleep watching some flicks so that's unfair! lol

How many times have you attended in person a NFL game?


----------



## scareme

My first date with my hubby was to a Packer game. He had season tickets. That's why I married him. lol

How many times have you fallen asleep in the movie theater?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

0

How many times have you been to Mexico?


----------



## scareme

Only twice, and I live in a southern state. Son used to go every other month. Had a girlfriend who had family down there. She was a great cook. Miss her.

How many times have you been to Canada?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

4 - my in-laws reside there.

How many times have you surfed?


----------



## scareme

Surfed the web-plenty surfed in water-never

How many times have you held a purse in a store?


----------



## Spooky1

Whenever Roxy needed a free hand.

How many times have you put on miss matched socks.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That I recall - 2

How many times have you been a best man or maid of honor at a wedding?


----------



## scareme

Twice

How many times have you had too much to drink at a wedding recption?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm...................LOL every one? 

How many times have you been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

none...and i never want to...its looks way to painful!

how many times have you stepped on a bee?


----------



## scareme

A few times as a child.

How many times have you got to the checkout, and couldn't find your checkbook?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but if I did, there's always plastic

How many times have you had to return something you got as a gift?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

never...i always got what i wanted....(i was easy to buy for..) but then, i don't really get presents anymore...

how many times have you walked into a sliding glass door?


----------



## steveshauntedyard

twice.....it really hurts

How many times have you picked up dog poo?


----------



## rottincorps

2


How many times have you fall in asleep in church


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Only two times, rottin?!?!?)

Never, I sing in a choir and it keeps me awake.


How many times have you laughed so hard milk came out your nose?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never.

How many times have you gone to get into bed at night and discovered that a dog peed in your bed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, smiley, pretty sure "never" on that one, but I think my cat gakked a hairball on the bed once or twice.


How many times have you misplaced your car keys this week?


----------



## rottincorps

counting today.......a lot


how many times have you wanted to give someone the bird while driving today


----------



## Don Givens

I used to use my finger more than my turn signal but I am really starting to mellow out as I get older. So today is the first time in a long time I almost flipped someone off when a UPS driver decided to park as we were going up an icey hill, forcing everybody behind him to pass blind in terribly dangerous conditions.

How many times have you swon you were going to move to a warmer climate today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I used to live in Ohio - this IS a warmer climate

How many times did you have to repeat a request to a spouse or child this week?


----------



## rottincorps

I'm still having to do that as I type......one left to go .....get ready for school ......if your head wasn't attached you would probably loos that too......now I sound like my mom.....DAM....

how many times do you say things that you swear you would never say.... that your parents said to you


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lots..and i am sounding like them more and more often...its scary!

how many times have you hit a tree while sledding


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just once...but I wasn't steering so it wasn't my fault. 

How many times have you stepped on lego, barefoot, in the dark?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

a few times...it comes with having younger brothers

how many times have you dreamed about dinosaurs chasing you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Maybe 2.

How many times have you been in the ER


----------



## RoxyBlue

A couple times for myself and at least once for a friend.

How many times did you have to salt the walks this week?


----------



## smileyface4u23

None - but it should have been done twice. 

How many times have you tried to stop at a stop sign this week...and just slid right on past it?


----------



## Spooky1

None, only had an inch or so of snow this week.

How many times have you slipped and fallen on ice this winter.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not once....now that I said that it probably will happen everyday until the snow is gone!


How many times do you fill you auto with gas every week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Usually only once unless I have extra trips in the schedule.

How many times have you gone into a room to get something and then forgot why you were there?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All day long.

How many times have you watched your favorite movie?


----------



## bignick

easily over a hundred times (jaws)

How many times do you frequent this website?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I haven't left since '06.....

I like the question:

How many times do you frequent this website?


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure I'm averaging a 3-4 times a day since August, so make it about 500+ times since then. 

I'll stick with the same question:

How many times do you frequent this website?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

at least once every two days..maybe more since last September

i always like to go against the flow...so i will ask a different question.

how many times have you ridden a coaster and didn't hold on for dear life?


----------



## scareme

Never, sorry but I don't ride coasters. I can pee my pants for free, so why pay for the pleasure?

How many times have you used the pharse "Because I said so." when talking to adults?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

never had the courage to do so...

how many times have you managed to scare some one by just being too quiet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh, I do that to the guys I work with a few times a year They've learned that sudden silence is a bad sign.

How many times do you press an elevator button to make it get to your floor sooner?


----------



## Monk

2 or 3 times I guess. Never seems to work though.

How many times have you opened the refridgerator to see if anythnig new has appeared?


----------



## scareme

All the time. Funny thing is nothing ever just appeares, but things do disappear. A black hole in my refrid?

How many times do you plan to leave the house this weekend?


----------



## rottincorps

7 or 8 it depends on how much work needs to be done

How many time have you posted on this thread


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm do I really have to count after having a few bevvies this afternoon? LOL

How many times have you been arrested?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None.

How many times have you played the lottery?


----------



## Spooky1

I use to but 2 tickets every week, I finally stopped and decided to save my money a couple years ago.

How many times a week do you exercise.


----------



## scareme

A couple of times, but I need to get a set schedule.

How many times have you cried this weekend?


----------



## Monk

none

How many times have you made someone cry this month?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Probably more than I am able to count lol.

How many times have you been stabbed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goodness, what neighborhood do you live in?

I'm pretty sure I've never been stabbed, unless it happened accidentally when I was a kid (three brothers, what can I say?).

How many times have you bitten your tongue (literally) this past week?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(I ran out of things to ask is all lol)

0.

How many times have you dressed up like a Star Wars character to attend a movie premier? lol


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

3
how many time have you fallen down the stairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least half a dozen times - I'm such a klutz sometimes.

How many times have you hit a curb when turning a corner?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

at least half a dozen times lol


how many times have your pants been pulled down in public


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm.........LOL...........2 times in the past month. 

How many times have you cried in the theater watching a movie?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice once in the 4th grade when the rugrats movie came out and last year when i saw swing vote with kevin costner.

how many times have you woken up next to someone you didnt know?


----------



## Monk

6 or 7 times I would estimate.

How many times have driven down a one way street the wrong way?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least once about a year or two ago (hey, it was the only way to get where I was trying to go quickly)


How many times were you the banker for a game of Monopoly and gave yourself "loans"?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

everytime. even now.

how many times have you spilled a drink at a resturant


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i haven't done that in a while, im much more cordinated.

how many times have you answered yourself in public?


----------



## Draik41895

at least over 20 LOL

how many times have you farted in public


----------



## Moon Dog

You really don't want to know the answer to that do you? 

More times than I have hairs on my head if you must know... 

How many times have you been bit by a dog?


----------



## smileyface4u23

0 - for serious bites, more than I can count for the "play" bites.

How many times have you been bitten by a human?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

more times than i can count. i dated a really wierd chick who was into that sort of thing lol

how many times have you stolen something


----------



## Monk

Many times in my misguided youth.

How many times have you been caught stealing?


----------



## rottincorps

3 times.......young ans vary stupid


how many time have you been sick this year


----------



## Monk

just once with a cold, but nothing serious.

How many times have you jumped on a trampoline?


----------



## rottincorps

A lot when I was young


how many friends do you have


----------



## Monk

Not many.


How many times do you spend way too much time on the internet?


----------



## rottincorps

right now ...a lot 


how many times have you bought some thing you just didn't need


----------



## Spooky1

Hold on let me count my power tools. 

More that I'd like to admit. 

How many times have you picked up a hitch hiker.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never

How many times have you been a hitch hiker?


----------



## Monk

only twice, once a few years ago in Australia and then last week in Mexico.

how many times have you renewed your passport?


----------



## Spooky1

Twice I believe, and it's due for a third time now.

How many times have you fallen through ice on pond, stream etc.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although I think I've gone through some iced-over puddles more than once.


How many times have you bought a new car since you first started driving?


----------



## Monk

5 (new to me) zero brand new.


How many times have you borrowed something with no intention of returning it?


----------



## rottincorps

never.....that I can remember



how many times have you gone to the garage and forgot why you were there?


----------



## smileyface4u23

5,728 - approximately - that's sure to go up when it's actually warm enough to go outside and start on the new props.

How many times have you seen your favorite band in concert?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've only been to a live band concert maybe three times (Beach Boys, Neil Young), but never a live one for my favorite band of all time - the Beatles.


How many times will you reuse a Kleenex tissue before throwing it away?


----------



## Monk

none

how many times have you sneezed in your hand then wiped your hands on yor pants?


----------



## Spooky1

Oh you saw that did you? I'm sure it's happened to me a dozen times throughout my life. I've finally learned to carry a tissue with me just in case.

How many times have you been caught checking out the Haunt forum at work, by the boss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I am too sly

How many times have you ordered something for work and found out later you already had it?


----------



## Monk

quite often.


How many tumes have you said "I'm never doing that again," but find yourself doing it again?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Constantly... like the junk food that I swore off, but am jamming in my mouth as I type.

How many times have you moved to a new house?


----------



## Monk

10 in the last 17 years... I'm in the military


How many times have you responded in this thread?


----------



## scareme

Do I have to go back and count? Let's just say plenty.

How many times have you forgotten someones name that you really should know?


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, all the time - I HATE when that happens, too.


How many times did you have to pick up after someone else today?


----------



## scareme

Since my kids have moved out, hardly ever.

How many times have you had to shovel the walks this winter?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

0 no snow in my part of california

how many 80 degree christmas' have you had


----------



## RoxyBlue

We may have had some of those when we lived in southern California, but that was a LONG time ago.

How many gray hairs did you pull out this morning hoping they would not grow back?


----------



## Moon Dog

None, I carry my gray hairs like a badge of honor. 

How many times have you cleaned house only to have someone undo it faster than you can clean it again?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to many times.ine own fault though we have to many parties.

how many times have you cleaned vomit out of the carpet after a party


----------



## Lady Nyxie

0 - I leave buckets strategically placed throughout the house while having a party.

How many times have you been bitten by a dog?


----------



## scareme

Couple times as a kid. Never as an adult.

How many times has your dog bit someone else?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

By the Grace of God none.

How many times have You bitten someone?


----------



## scareme

A few times, but they deserved it.

How many times have you been bite by a person?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

A few, but I deserved it.

How many different careers have you had?


----------



## mattjfishman

0, im a student.

How many times have you ate fish food?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodness, countless times - oh wait, are you talking about fish as food or food you GIVE to fish?


How many times does your phone ring when you're eating supper?


----------



## mattjfishman

Food your feeding fish. lol

None, nobody calls me.

How many times have you died?


----------



## smileyface4u23

None

How many times have you locked yourself out of the house?


----------



## rottincorps

3 times



how many time have you looked in the refrigerator and there's still nothing to eat


----------



## scareme

A dozen times, I've got to get groceries pretty soon.

How many times have you rerouted the way you were walking to avoid someone you didn't want to see?


----------



## Moon Dog

I'm sorry, I didn't hear you, I was on the other side of the street!  

How many times have you been to a movie this year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A big "zero" for that question!


How many times do you order dessert when eating out?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

every so often. not alot

how many times have you fallen asleep in the shower?


----------



## mattjfishman

none, lol

how many times have youfell off the roof while putting lights up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I don't put the lights up

How many times did you hit your thumb with the hammer last time you built something?


----------



## Moon Dog

Zero, I don't use a hammer anymore, now it's a pneumatic nail gun!  

How many times have you gone to the gym so far this year?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

0!!!!
how many times have you gotten to the gym door though "ya know what, this aint gunna happen" so you turn around and go home


----------



## scareme

0, if I go through the work to get to the gym, I'm going to work out.

How many times did you hit the snooze button this morning?


----------



## ghost37

0, my husband hits it 2 times.

How many times have you almost dozed off while driving?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to many..it always happens on the way back from a long day at disneyland
but then as soon as you get home your not tired anymore

how many times have you done over 100 on the freeway


----------



## mattjfishman

0, I don't drive

How many times have you been pissed off because you didn't have and milk to eat with your cereal?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oh god only a few but they stick with you

how many times have you seen angels in the outfield


----------



## Spooky1

The original or the remake? (I think I've seen each once.

How many times have you seen "Army Of Darkness"?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the remake lol

more than i can count first movie i saw as a kid that scared me

how many times have you qouted Ash in casual conversation


----------



## Spooky1

Hail to the King! I'm sure I've never "give me some sugar, baby" quoted Ash.  Klatu Verada Ne......Necktie. 

How many times did you cut classes when you were in school?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha way to much. still do it with the college classes sometimes.

how many times have you been streaking


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I saw a whole bunch of other folks do it when I was in college.

How many times have you changed a tire?


----------



## Draik41895

once or twice...on a bike

how many times have you told some one not to eat some candy,just so you could


----------



## scareme

dozens of times, but it never works on your own kids

How many times have you had to much to eat, and not been hungry for supper?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

to many times. i still refuse to eat fuit cocktail because of it.

how many times have you fallen getting out of the shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.

How many times have you gone down the stairs a whole lot faster than you meant to?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

quite a few haha

how many times have you taken an extra step up at th top of the stairs only to realize you were already at the top thus having your leg come down in a wierd manner


----------



## RoxyBlue

I do that regularly

How many times did you rubberneck while driving today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

none i have been a bum today... who knows when i leave for class though.

played with legos in the last 10 years


----------



## scareme

I've played legos with my kids a few years ago.

How many times have you had to call the auto insurance agent in the last year?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in 08 only once

how many times been given something you absolutley hate for a b-day or xmas


----------



## scareme

I don't know how, but my Mother-in-law knew how to pick out the things I really hated. After opening the presents and telling her how much I loved it, my husband would whisper in my ear,"I know what's going to be at your garage sale next summer." Bless her soul.

Have you ever given a gift you could tell the reciever was not excited about.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ummm no. i dont think so. i dont by alot of presents being a 20 year old in college lol. 
i pretty much just buy for my brother sister and parents and they're easy
There was probably a macaroni picture that my folks didnt care for at some point though

have you ever recieved the perfect gift?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - my husband


How many times have you seen a double rainbow in the sky?


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue said:


> Yes - my husband
> 
> How many times have you seen a double rainbow in the sky?


My honey is so sweet (okay, what do you want )

I don't think I've ever seen a double rainbow.

How many times have you misled your spouse about the cost of a Halloween prop.


----------



## scareme

A biljillion times. I even have props hid in the attic at my mom's house he doesn't know about.

How many times have you hid a prop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've only hidden ones that were going to be a gift


How many times did you shop on line today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

0

how many props started out as trash but you thought hey i could use this


----------



## mattjfishman

almost all

How many times have you forgotten your password an a website so you had to reregister?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A handful of times, which is why I don't like having to register on a web site ("Can't I just be a guest - PLEASE?!")

How many times have you lost a sock in the laundry (and does anyone know why there's a black hole in the washing machine that eats socks?)?


----------



## scareme

Countless times, and it didn't get any better when the kids moved out.

How many times did you wake up last night?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once...greasy pizza lol

how many times have you broken a dish


----------



## scareme

You mean this week? lol All the time.

How many times do you wash dishes in a week?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

too many. god awful lazy roomates!

how many times have you been really upset you paid to see a bad movie


----------



## scareme

Being female, I haven't had to pay to many times to see a movie. But "White Noise" made me want to ask for our money back. I'm sure there were others, I just can't think of them right now.

How many times have you discussed the worst movie you ever saw? (and what was it)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

thats a good point lol

alot...it was "a day without a mexican"

how many times have you watched your favorite movie..or one of your favorites


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably over a hundred times - I don't care how many times I've seen "Jaws" (one of my favorites) - I will watch it any time it's on TV, even if the movie is half over when I turn on the TV.

How many times have you wished you hadn't moved out of your parents' house?


----------



## scareme

Alot. I love my Mom's house. It's a big 120 year old three story brick duplex. Five bedrooms on each side. Mom's lived there 51 years, and will pass it to me when she is gone. Good size for a bed and breakfast, don't you think?

How many times have you refered to your parents house as home, instead of the place you're living now?


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, I may have finally broken my self of that recently. After being on my own since 1984. 

How many times have you seen the movie "Tremors".


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably a couple dozen - it's a delightfully B movie


How many times has your phone rung in the past hour?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

0 
:-(
how many times have you

oyu seen xmas vacation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow - a lot. Probably too many to count.

How many times have you had malaria?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, even though mosquitoes really like me

How many times do you take aspirin in a week?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

6..ive built up an immunity

how many times have you called out sick from work


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe a couple times in 30 years of working, but usually I just say I'm taking a day off when I need one.

How many times do you use the bathroom during the day?


----------



## Draik41895

around 10

how many times do you post on the wrong thread


----------



## scareme

Draik dear, are you multitasking? I think you ment to post this under "Messed up Wish List" lol I do that alot too.

I don't usally count, but somewhere around 10 times.

How many times have you posted your answer under the wrong question.


----------



## rottincorps

so this guy goes into a bar and goes up to the bar tender and asks who do I have to bl..........HEY DUMMY YOUR IN THE WRONG PLACE........


....do you go in to the garage and start to work on something and you interrupted,and cant get back to what you started


----------



## Draik41895

never,sadly i dont have a garage

how many times do you think you recorded something only to find that its something else

P.S.scareme,i fixed my post and yes i was multitasking


----------



## Dark Angel 27

only once or twice....pisses me off when it did happen.

how many times have you assembled your own office furniture?


----------



## Moon Dog

Only a few times... luckily we're past that stage. 

How many times have you set up your haunt at a campsite?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - camping is scary enough as it is without adding a haunt

How many times a year do you go to an amusement park?


----------



## scareme

Hardly ever. If there was a good scarey one around here I'd go.

How many times have you had to go to the ER?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice..went through a sliding glass door when i was 3 and cut my knee uo real nice and hurt my necka t school in 5th grade

how many times have you skipped eating to work on a haunt or project


----------



## scareme

Around Halloween when time is short, more often. At this time of year I think I have all the time in the world.

Have you ever been all alone and heard a noise, that you didn't know what it was?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah it sucks

have you ever pretended to be asleep when your parents/kids camr into the room with the hopes they wouldnt bother you


----------



## scareme

All the time, does it work, no.

Have you ever left someplace early so you could make it someplace else, even though the first place is where you promised to be?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha yeah a few times

have you ever tried to blow up a jar of peanut butter?....if not i wouldnt advise it


----------



## scareme

How many times have I tried to blow up a jar of peanut butter?-None

How many times have you put metal in the microwave without realizing it?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice

how many times has something caught fire in your kitchen


----------



## scareme

Twice, and was real scarey both times.

How many times has your place been flooded?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once.

how many times have you been to the hospital


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too many times, that's for sure

How many times have you told yourself you really should call someone, and then put it off until later (and later seems never to come)?


----------



## scareme

Sorry to say, all the time. And then when my family calls, I always say "I was just going to call you".

How many times do you recheck the door lock at night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Usually at least once - just a habit.


How many times have you turned around and come back after leaving the house because you couldn't remember whether you turned off the iron?


----------



## scareme

Never

How many times have you had a fire in your house?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

4 times..lol i was a pyro as a kid

how many times have the fire department been to your house


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never (cross fingers)

How many times has the Police Department been to your house?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

well my dads a cop...but i guess that doesnt count...only once

to ask some questionas about a guy down the street who was exposing himself to the children... (no joke)

how many times have you tought that u were just going to have an internet free day but then got sucked into the internet


----------



## smileyface4u23

Oh never - I fully expect every day to be an internet day.

How many times have you considered in calling sick to work to stay home and work on Halloween props?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

uh...i did that so much last halloween im almost got fired.

how many times have you ran a red light


----------



## Draik41895

none,cant drive yet

how many times have you eaten left over WITHOUT actually leaving the fridge


----------



## scareme

Can't say that I have.

How many times were you late for school cause you over slept?


----------



## Draik41895

too many to count

how many times have you pretended to be sick to get out of a test


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I was a brilliant student:googly:


How many times do you redo your haunt or prop plan before coming up with one you're satisfied with?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a few. me and zach are always kinda in tune with each other so we dont have to redo a hell of a lot

how many times have you lost your wallet/purse


----------



## scareme

Never, and I hope I never do.

How many times have you gotten lost in a foreign country?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Me none but my brother zach got lost in germnay for 12 hours..scariest 12 hours of our lives...but an awesome story came out of it


how many times have you gotten lost on your way some where


----------



## scareme

I may get lost momentarliy, but I'm pretty good at figuring my way around.

How many times have you gone on a road trip alone?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

...never me and zach went to nevada and mammoth once but the farthest ive gone from temecula by myself is venture..about 3 hours away


----------



## scareme

Did you have a question to ask?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

lol sorry long day.

how many times have you screwed up on a forum post haha


----------



## scareme

I think daily.

How many times have you had to give yourself a shot?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never. i hate em

how many times have you choked on something that wasnt edible?


----------



## RoxyBlue

About the closest I've come to that was the time I was mouth-pipetting a wastewater sample in a lab. It had some chunky stuff in it (outfall from a Planters Peanut processing plant) and got clogged, so I tried to blow out and draw up again, and the tip of the pipette came up above the surface of the liquid, which caused the waste stuff to come rapidly up the pipette and into my mouth. Not a smart move.

How many times this week did you stay up way past your bedtime?


----------



## scareme

Every night.

How many times do you lather, rince, repeat.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice and i have wonderfully smooth hair

how many times have you gotten stuck on a roller coaster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I'm not a big fan of roller coasters, even if I did work at the Roller Coaster Capital of the World (Cedar Point, Sandusky Ohio) for several summers when I was in high school and college).

Sticking with that theme.....

How many times have you waited in line more than an hour to go on what you considered the most awesome amusement park ride ever?


----------



## scareme

I don't think I've waited quite that long, but close to it at some of the rides at Disney in FL.

How many times have you waited for a while, then left the line cause it was to scarey?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

used to all the time. i was a scared little boy. even at disneyland in CA.
we'd ait 2 hours for splash mountain id chicken out and my dad and i would go through the exit.

how many times have you spent valentines day alone?


----------



## scareme

Never, even before I had sweeties I had family to be my Valentines. 

How many times have you given a Valentine card to someone, but they gave you nothing back.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never

how many times have you gotten a valentine fomr somebody u wish would leave you alone


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think that's ever happened. Now, when I was in grade school, when we did the card thing, you had to give a Valentine to everyone in the class, which ensured (1) no one was left out and (2) some kids got cards from kids they might not want cards from

How many times have you put a shoe on the wrong foot?


----------



## scareme

Happens all the time with my sloppers. Hrd to tell which is which.

How many times did you go outside today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

3 or 4 so far


How many times did you go into the kitchen looking for a snack today?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just once, but I just got home from work. 

How many times have you had to tell your dogs to "stop it" today?


----------



## Spooky1

None, she's a good dog. 

How many pieces of Valentines candy have you eaten today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

none

how many times did you eat today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice so far, and it's not even lunchtime yet

How many times have you gone through a red light because it was late at night and no one else was around?


----------



## scareme

Only if it's a bad neighborhood and I'm scared.

How many times have you heard gun shots as you were leaving work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pretty sure that's a "never"


How many times have your co-workers brought their guns in to work like it was a Show and Tell Day? (and I do work with guys who've done this)


----------



## scareme

Never had co-workers bring their guns in, but we do radiology for the state dept of corrections, and the guards are always wearing guns when they bring the handcuffed prisoners in.

How many times have you had to sit in the same room as someone wearing shackles?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm a lot? lol. 

How many times have you sailed across the Atlantic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I did fly across it once.

How many times have you misplaced your car keys this week?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

0, thankfully I've come up with a system. OK, my wife came up with a system and housetrained me lol.

How many times have you eaten garlic this week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think at least once - I love garlic, but it's not the most social of spices.


How many times have you had to visit someone in the hospital this month?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

None, thankfully.

How many times have you baked an apple pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually never - I don't like apple pie (I know, it's SO un-American of me).


How many times have you changed a tire?


----------



## scareme

I helped change one once.

How many times have you been to Mexico?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once on a cruise
how many times have you been out of the country (not mexico or canada)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, to England and Scotland in 1988.


How many times have you dropped a hammer on your head?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once now!
(checks off list of things to do before i die) haha

how many times have you fallen off a ladder


----------



## scareme

Couple of times. I know, you'd think I'd have learned the first time.

How many times have you got the wrong order when you've ordered food?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few times, particularly with takeout. We've learned to check the bag before leaving the restaurant. Speaking of which....


How many times have you moved to another table after being seated at a restaurant?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a few. its mostly depends on whwere the sun is and if its shinging in the window or if we reay wanted a both

how many times have you gotten your food it was wrong and just ate it anyway


----------



## scareme

Again with takeout, if I didn't check the bag til we got home. I've called back to complain about this and recieved coupons for a free dinner. Sometimes it pays to bitch.

How many times have you had a meal comped?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once at red robin. they asked how was the meal and i said it was ok.
and they comped it

how many times have you
watched a horror movie in the last week


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - Bllod Diner - kind of stupid and silly but funny in a campy way


How many times have you watched a movie and thought "I could have done that better"?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha a few
most recently with strange wilderness

im always thinking i can make a decebt zombie flick though


have many times have you ever met a celebrity


----------



## RoxyBlue

One that I remember well - Jacques Cousteau spoke at my college when I was an undergraduate and we were given the opportunity to meet him afterwards.


How many times have you followed someone on the street because you thought they were a celebrity and you wanted to make sure?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i once followed debra wilson (mad tv) from inside disneyland onto the tram and to the parking strucutre before we had the courage to ask her if she was debra wilson.

turned out she was and she was so cool to us

how many times have you fallen asleep during a time you weret supose to sleep


----------



## scareme

not to often

How many times have you fallen asleep while watching a TV show you really wanted to see?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all the time

how many times were you bet in timeout as a kid


----------



## scareme

lol They didn't have timeout when I was a kid. We just got smacked, and we deserved it.

How many times have you been hit by a nun?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha no times by a nun but my parents werent afraid to hit me with whatever was in there reach. My sister has it easy she isnt scared of em at all

how many times were you hit with a belt?


----------



## scareme

never

How many times have you been grounded?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

oh jeez many times. One time all that was left in my room was my bed and my clothes.

good times lol

how many times have you been in a car accident


----------



## scareme

Thankfully, never. Don't jinx me now.

How many times has someone preformed the heimlick maneuver on you?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never.

how many times have you had a flood in your house


----------



## scareme

Thank God never.

How many times have you had a leak in your roof?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once in the garage so no biggy

how many times while cooking has the smoke detector gone off


----------



## scareme

A couple of times

How many times have you started a fire while cooking?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice once on a dish towel the other on the food itself

how many times have you laughed today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least five or six so far, and the day is still young


How many times have you gotten a splinter in one of your fingers?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

more times than i can count

how many times have you been wasted


----------



## scareme

Again, more times than I can count. But I know you haven't been since you won't be 21 for 12 days yet.

How many times have you burped in public, embarrassing yourself?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i fart more than burp in public but dont really care. lol

how many times have had milk come out of your nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I've come close.


How many times have you wished you had a dog so you could blame stealth gas on it?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha i blame it on the dog anyway even though we dont have one

how many times have you hurt yourself today


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Twice! No lie - paper cut early in the morning, and then I banged my knee off my desk. GRRRRR>

How many times have you been to church this month?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

3 times

how many times have you been late for work this month


----------



## smileyface4u23

None, but only because I use 4 alarm clocks to make me get up on time. 

How many times have you been late to work because you thought it was Saturday, and just turned off the alarm and went back to sleep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I've ever done that, but I've definitely awakened on a Saturday morning and thought it was a work day and I'd overslept.


How many times in the past week have you thought about starting to work on your tax return but decided there was something more interesting to do?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice

how many times have you burned youself on a fog machine


----------



## Spooky1

Never (so far as i can remember)

How many times have you run out of gas in your car?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yikes. haha 5

i gamble with it an always loose

how many times have you needed to get out and push


----------



## smileyface4u23

Only 2 or 3 times...

How many times have you had a car window busted out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - got rearended on the way to work one morning and the entire back windshield shattered.

How many times have you left an anonymous love note for someone you secretly admired?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once or twice

how many times have you received anonymous love note on your car


----------



## Bloodhound

none

how many times have you thought to yourself Did Jeff really pull DTs finger?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, never - I haven't heard that story.


How many times did you turn off your alarm clock this morning before actually getting up?


----------



## Bloodhound

Never use an alarm clock.

How many times have you thought why would jeff pull DTs finger anyway?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - right after I read your post.

How many times did Jeff actually pull DT's finger?


----------



## RavenLunatic

1408

How many times have you fallen asleep in the middle of typing something...zzzz


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

0.

How many times have people complained to you that your font-color is hard to read?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

none haha

how many times have you "kissed a girl and liked it"

rocking the katy perry today!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

(Good for you)

_Absolutely_ zero. I'm strictly for-the-fellas.

How many times do you think you'd want to smack a younger version of yourself in the back of the head for saying / doing something you wish you could take back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably at least once - and wouldn't that be a surreal experience?


When you have a runny nose, how many times do you blow into a tissue before you consider it "full" and get a fresh one?


----------



## Monk

probably twice.

how many times do you use a bath towel before it goes in the laundry?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Once unless it's an extreme emergency.


How many times would you say you prank called people in your life?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Way too many to count....and still do on occasion.

How many times do you go out to eat in a month?


----------



## Monk

Too often, but I have cut down quite a bit. So I'll say between 4 and 8.


How many times have you returned the food you ordered at a restaraunt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

maybe once.

What is your favorite diner?


----------



## Monk

Too many to choose just one!


How many times have you forgotten why you entered a room?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

In my life? Probably 12 or more. Maybe up to 17. Happens at least once every 2 years.


How many times in your life have you counted random objects out of boredom?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

more than is probably healthy


how many times have you lit something on fire that was suppose to be lit on fire


----------



## Dixie

Can't count that high.... I smoke 

How many times have you been in a car accident?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

inculding times that werent my fault

5

how many times has you car been broken in to


----------



## Dixie

Never (but it probably WILL be tonight... thanks, LOL)

How many times have you had surgery?


----------



## Jaybo

Twice.

How many times have you bumped into walls?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all the tim im a clutz

how many times have you been to the hospital


----------



## Monstermaker

Hundreds of times to visit relatives, but I've only been "in" the hospital 3 times. (Twice while I was an infant.)

How many times have you been to an overseas country...?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once to germany in 05

how many times do you think you will post tomorrow


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Depends on my schedule. 5 on a busier day. 30 on a normal day.


How many times would you estimate you bite a square-shaped sandwich before it's completely in your mouth?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never even thought about it
haha maybe 10....

how many times have you had to wear something dirty to work cuz you couldnt find time to do laundry


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewwww, never! I don't think


How many times have you tripped on something today?


----------



## Dixie

None, but give me time....

How many times have you been camping?


----------



## GothicCandle

umm, 8 or 10.

How many times have you ate food you know you hate just to be nice to the person who made it for you?


----------



## smileyface4u23

To be nice - probably 15 or 20 in my whole life.
Because my mom made me - that would be in the thousands...

How many times have you tried to fit furniture that is too big for your living room in there anyway?


----------



## scareme

Have you been listening to my hubby cussing? lol A few times, and sometimes we got it to fit.

How many times do you hit the snooze button in the morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Usually I don't hit the snooze button because the dog wants her walk and won't permit it


How many times do you log in on the Haunt Forum each day?


----------



## smileyface4u23

I used to hit it 7 or 8 times...when I had a job that it wasn't a big deal if I was late. But now, I don't hit it at all - my phone is across the room and I have to get up to turn it off. 

How many times have you had your clothes for work all picked out, and had to change everything at the last minute because the pants/shirt don't fit anymore?


----------



## scareme

Roxy-4-5 times

smiley- Used to happen once in awhile, but now if anything, they are big, and it feels good.

How many times do you eat just because you're bored?


----------



## Draik41895

umm.... mkjghwal(eating,so i can't talk)

how many times have you thought up props when you were supposed to be asleep?


----------



## scareme

I love waking up with prop ideas, most people call them nightmares.

How many times have you seen a prop on here you know you could never make.


----------



## Draik41895

2,3 maybe 100....

how many times do you stay on late just because your bored?


----------



## scareme

never, I'm not bored when I'm here

How many times a week are you home alone?


----------



## Draik41895

quite recently,never

How many times do people look at you weird when they find out what you need something for(a prop)?


----------



## scareme

People always look at me weird, I never know what it's about. lol

How many times did you go out this week for prop making supplies?


----------



## Draik41895

once,but more tomorrow 

How many times have you posted way to fast for some one else to catch up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, more than I can count - thank God for the Edit function!


How many times have you tried to learn how to play a musical instrument?


----------



## Draik41895

about 10,most of which i've succeeded

how many times have you refused to eat something because it looked weird


----------



## smileyface4u23

Probably 15 or 20.

How many times have you left a homework assignment until the last possible minute before finishing it?


----------



## Draik41895

way to many!


How many times a week do you take a nice walk?


----------



## Gadg3t

well I'm lucky enough to work on a tall ship so every day I walk down the Embarcadero to get to the museum....it's a nice walk 

How many times have you pranked a telemarketer?


----------



## Moon Dog

Every time one calls!

How many times have you been given a speeding ticket?


----------



## Spooky1

3, but they were all in my college days. I've learned to slow down now.

How many times has your car been towed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not ever, although I was in a friend's car once that slid off the road into a snow bank and had to be towed out.


How many times have you hung up on an answering machine in the past week?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a few i dont like leaving meassages


how many times have you cried in the last month?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe zero, but perhaps I've forgotten something


How many times do you circle a parking lot looking for a spot near the door into the mall?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

alot conserdering i work there..but we arnt aloud to park close we're suppose to leave it for the customers.

how many times have you felt like youve wasted a day


----------



## dubbax3

At least a quarter of the time, maybe half, definitely not 100% of the time....what was the question?

How many times in the last year have you lied to your boss?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero - he gets the blunt truth from me.

How many times have you thought about buying a new car for the new year?


----------



## dubbax3

None. I'm happy with my used POS. 

How many times have you stolen.......someones heart AWWWWW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Countless times, I'm sure


How many times have you given your heart to someone who didn't want it?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

awe.....i dont wanna talk about it.

how many times have you had yor heart broken


----------



## Draik41895

too many for my age,or any

how many times have you ripped out a heart?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably at least once in a Biology 101 dissection lab.


How many times can you belch loudly during a meal before someone tells you to leave the table?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ive never been banished form the table haha

how many times have you kissed you significant other in the past 24 hours


----------



## Draik41895

how many times?-do i have to tell you!?!?!!?!....never

how many times do you plan something out only to not end up doing it?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

every year at Halloween........
how many times do you get halfway across the house and forget why you went there?


----------



## Draik41895

soo many

how many times "kissed a girl and you liked it"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I don't kiss girls "that way"


How many times have you thought about changing careers?


----------



## Monk

every day


How many times do you chew before swallowing?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, depends on the food, maybe 5-10 times on average or a little more.

Shoot, now I'm going to be counting my chews while I eat!


How many times do you change your mind about what you're going to wear for a night out while gettng dressed for a night out?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a few...i like tto look good


how many times have you stayed up to late on the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also a few - I try not to do that on a work night, because it makes me feel too groggy the next morning.


How many times does someone have to remind you to take out the garbage before you actually do it?


----------



## Monk

Just once.


How many times do you brush your teeth in a day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least twice.


How many times did you drop a class in college?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice..im picky about professors

how many times did you fall down today


----------



## Draik41895

none,lucky me

how many times have you fallen of stage?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never i fell on stage one

how many times have you forgotten a line on stage?


----------



## Draik41895

like twice,during rehearsal

how many times have you told some one you give them a ride home,then forgot?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Never,
most of the time they say,"the heck if I'm getting in the car with you,
your driving sucks"....

How many times have you spent far too much money on Halloween Decor?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all the time but hey as long as i can afford rent i dont see the problem

how many times have you had to explain to someone why you buy/build so much halloween stuff


----------



## monstermakerswife

Never.
How many times have you barfed in your mouth and swallowed it again? YUCK...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once tonight

how many times have you smacked yourself in the for head today


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero - I'm feeling quite competent today


How many times have you thought about going back to school?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

already in school

how many times did you doze off in work or class today


----------



## Spooky1

Zero

How many times have you lost a whole fingernail.


----------



## spideranne

Zero, thankfully.

How many times have you donated blood?


----------



## Spooky1

Lots and Lots (I worked for the Red Cross of 15 years)

How many times have you fainted?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I came really close once donating blood - something about being down a pint can put me over.

How many times have you been to a live band concert?


----------



## GothicCandle

twice

How many time have you stayed online 4 or more hours straight?


----------



## Spooky1

Just on the Forum or anywhere on the web?  (more than a few times)

How many times have you fallen asleep while sunbathing and gotten burned?


----------



## ededdeddy

Zero 

How many times have you been pulled over


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

3 times

got a ticket twice

how many times have you forgotten where you pit something even though you set it down less than a mintue ago


----------



## spideranne

Only when the gremlins move things.

How many times have you called in sick this year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero, but I did call in late because of snow once.


How many times have you been to the dentist this year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

None so far.

How many times have you hosted Thanksgiving dinner at your house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never. However, I have prepared a Thanksgiving dinner at someone else's house.

How many times have you had Thanksgiving dinner at your parents' house?


----------



## Monk

15 times.


How many times have you gotten the wishbone from a turkey?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

only a few

how many times have you purposley tripped someone


----------



## Monk

quite a few times.

How many times have you gone to the bathroom today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

just once

how many times have you eaten so much you felt sick


----------



## Monk

a few times but not in a long time.

how many times have you changed your shirt this week?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

every day

how many times have you changed a diaper this month


----------



## Monk

none

how many times have you eaten pizza this week?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

3 times
soon to be 4

how many times have you jumped out of an airplane


----------



## Monk

once 

how many times have you scuba dived?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never

how many times have you bungee jumed


----------



## Monk

once

how many times have you went swimming with sharks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.


How many times do you need to be reminded to do a household chore before you actually get around to doing it?


----------



## Monk

2 or 3 

how many times do your emind someone to do a chore before you do it yourself?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Usually only once or twice.

How many times have you entered a contest and won?


----------



## spideranne

Zero.

How many times have you eaten today?


----------



## Draik41895

like,once maybe

how many times have you seen the same movie twice in theaters


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Under 10 I think (more common when I was younger, not at all now).

How many times have you snuck into a movie without paying?


----------



## Draik41895

none that i recall,almost snuck into Watchmen,now i havent seen it

how many times have you eaten pumpkin pie on Easter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but that's a great idea.

How many times have you been to church this week?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

went palm sunday and on good friday and im going tomorrow. and the next sunday and the next sunday lol


how many times have you slept in instead of going to church


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Too many to count - not affiliated with any church.

How many times have you been bitten by a dog?


----------



## Monk

all the time.

How many times have you scored par on a golf course?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

minature golf, a few times!

How many times have you faked giving candy to teen TOT's ?


----------



## Monk

I don't think I have ever done that. I may have given some slightly less than others though.


How many times have you run out of candy early?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never that I can remember - we've been pretty lucky in that respect, but we probably also tend to overstock "just in case".


How many times have you brewed a pot of coffee and it was gone before you had a cup?


----------



## Monk

happens several times a week here.

how many times have you brewed a pot of coffee at home and let it go to waste or at least half of it?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never - don't drink it.

How many times have you traveled out of the country (whatever country you live in)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - we went to England and Scotland for our honeymoon


How many times have you gotten a really bad haircut?


----------



## Spooky1

Only once that I remember, and that was before you started cutting my hair Roxy. 

How many times have you been stung by a bee/wasp/hornet?


----------



## Monk

twice

How many times have you watched the Nightmare Before Christmas?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

more than i can count

how many times have you caught yourself sining this is halloween when its the "off season"


----------



## Monk

All the flipping time!


How many times have you looked at someone else's house and thought that it would make the perfect haunt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several times. There's a Victorian one in Laytonsville, MD that would make a fantastic haunt location - big wraparound porch, metal fencing around the yard that just screams "cemetery", wooded area - love it!

How many times have you been to a live theater production this year?


----------



## Monk

does performing count too? If so then 4.

How many times have you auditioned for a live theater production this year?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

0

how many times have you laughed today


----------



## Monk

3 or 4 so far

How many times have you been accused of laughing at someone whether or not you did.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

None that I recall.

How often do you buy flower bouquets?


----------



## Monk

if you ask my my wife, not enough.
if you ask me, never IS enough.


How many times have you simply posted 'I win' on this forum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not nearly as many times as some other people do


How many times have you bought a car?


----------



## Monk

seven


how many times have you been in a car accident?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think four with people (no one hurt, although I can't say the same for the cars) and one with a deer


How many times have you changed the color of your hair?


----------



## Monk

lifetime? maybe 3

How many times have you shaved your head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, never, although if I ever go to work in the Amazon rain forests, I might decide it's a good idea.

How many times a week do you shave your legs?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Zippo...I'm a dude



How many times have you cheated on your taxes?


----------



## Monk

define cheating.


How many times have you been audited by the IRS?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never.

How many times have you given blood? (and no, I don't mean bled on something.  )


----------



## Monk

lots of times

How many times have you been turned away from giving blood?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

never gave any...optionally.


How many times have you cried?
(lol, we all responded to this at the same time, so I had to set you up Wildcat!)


----------



## Wildcat

1.5

How many stitches have you had?


----------



## Monk

three!


what is your theme this year?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm not sure. Probably will involve skeletons or zombies. Maybe both.

Do you ever try to get out of Jury duty?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Ok I messed up. Question is:

How many times have you tried to get out of Jury duty?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO, I've gotten out of it 3 times. (nice recovery Ghoul!)


How many times have you had to rebuild a prop before it's acceptable?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Too many times to count...(corrected cause Fiend got to the other question first  )

How many times have you been in a car accident (worse than a fender bender)?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^^^^hehehe


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never one worse than a fender bender - 2 accidents total, but they were both minor.

How many times have you caused a car accident?


----------



## Monk

I think twice.


How many times do you floss in a week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd say a couple three times - not enough for the dentist, I expect.


How many times have you actually served on a jury?


----------



## Monk

none.

How many times have you been a defendant in court?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never.

How many pieces of jewelry do you usually wear?


----------



## Draik41895

im not really the kind of person that wears jewelry all the time,so one or two

how many times have you lied about the progress of a prop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zilcho, actually can't imagine why anyone would.


How many times do you exercise during a typical week?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Exercise? What's that??? 

How many times a week do you say you should exercise?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all the time at least everyday


how many times have you forgotten where your car keys were today?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

None... today. 

How many times have you scored a big piece of furniture for free?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

our couch...a big purple one..mint condition SOOOOOO comfortable


----------



## Moon Dog

How many times have you forgotten to post a question after you answer the last one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I think never, but perhaps I've conveniently forgotten.

How many times have you wanted to post, but couldn't think of a good question?


----------



## Monk

zero times. None of my questions are good ones, but I post anyway.


How many times have you swore to never drink again?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never lol.

how many times have you been to the store todday


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

not once.

how many times have you shocked yourself while building a prop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Literally or because I was amazed at what I had done? Never literally.


How many times have you gone fishing this year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

None. I usually only fish down the shore or when we're in Florida.

How many times did you email a friend today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

none. left a few wall comments on facebook though

how many times have you thought about halloween today


----------



## Monk

3 or 4


how many times have you received a friend request from someone you didn't know


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

on here none..on myspace once in a blue moon, face book once

how many times have you denied friend requests


----------



## Monk

on here none. Myspace and Facebook several times.


How many times have you logged in on this forum today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

havent really logged out lol

how many times have you done laundry today


----------



## Monk

zero


How many times have you eaten today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice
gunna go eat now

how many times have you made a mess today


----------



## Monk

once


How many times have you opened the fridge today?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a few but theres nothing good

how many times have you fallen asleep today


----------



## Monk

3 or 4 times (hangovers suck)

how many times did you hit the snooze button this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think my alarm actually has a snooze button, so never.


How many times do you eat out during the week?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

5-7 if fast food counts.

how many times do you pee in the day?


----------



## Monk

yesterday, twice (too much rum on Sun) but normally quite often probably 8-12 times I think.


How many times have you been to church this year?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

This year? none. but I grew up with three fathers as pastors.

how many times have you said, "I've gotta make that prop!" this year?


----------



## Monk

at least twice.

How many times have you had a cold this year?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

does flu count? twice

how many times have you told yourself in the mirror this week you look good?


----------



## Monk

none yet, but now that you mention it...


How many times have you cooked this week?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Twice.

How many times have you skipped a meal this month?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I often go with only two meals on Saturdays because I tend to get up later and therefore eat the first meal of the day closer to what would traditionally be considered lunch time, so probably three times or so.

How many times have you had to toss a meal you prepared because it turned out really dreadful?


----------



## chrizzo

never - but i have a cast iron gut

how many people due you truly hate?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

none
how many times have you been so grossed out at a resturant you left


----------



## PrettyGhoul

None.

How many times have you walked out on a movie playing in a theater because it was so bad?


----------



## Draik41895

zero,but i did fall asleep in some

how many times have you got a cool nic nac thing and when you went to show your friends it turned out the thing was old news to them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - our knick knacks are totally cool


How many times have you wished you didn't have quite so many things that needed dusting (speaking of knick knacks)?


----------



## lewlew

EVERY time I have to dust the damn things!


How many times have you broken a spouse's knick knack whilst dusting and blamed it on the dog, cat, or kids?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never - but I remember my mom doing that once...

How many times have wished you didn't have so many regular knick knacks when it comes time to pack them all away so you can get out the good Halloween stuff?


----------



## chrizzo

every October

how many different jobs have you had


----------



## Wildcat

4 (Forklift operator, Weldor, Car audio installer, and currently in the Navy)


How many times have you called in sick when you weren't?


----------



## Draik41895

for school,too many

how many times have you had to cook dinner and ended up inventing a meal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many a time - that's what makes cooking so exciting


How many times have you left a typo in a thread that someone else caught before you did?


----------



## Monk

a few times I'm sure.

How many times have you been to a NFL game?


----------



## smileyface4u23

None

How many times have you been to an NBA game?


----------



## Draik41895

none

how many times have you seen The Wrestler?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

none

how many times have you been to a haunt convention


----------



## Monk

zero

how many times have you fallen asleep in a movie theater?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never... now falling asleep on the couch while watching a movie...

How many times have you not paid a parking ticket?


----------



## Monk

once

How many times have illegally parked this month?


----------



## chrizzo

none

how many times have you been fired from a job


----------



## Draik41895

never

how many times have you seen your best friends today?


----------



## chrizzo

none

how many times have you ever been sued?


----------



## Draik41895

none

how many times have you been to a natural history museum?


----------



## chrizzo

10 times approxamently

how many times have you been to a hall of fame


----------



## Draik41895

sadly never

how many times have you been to florida


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, and I was stung by a wasp there.


How many times have you traveled by train somewhere?


----------



## Monk

oh, many many times. It's the easiest way to travel across mainland Japan and the EuroRail Pass makes travelling throughout Western Europe real simple as well.

How many times have you woke up and didn't recognize the place you were at?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A couple times when traveling.

How many times have you ridden a horse?


----------



## Monk

three or four, but horses hate me so it's not a pleasurable experience for either of us.

how many times have you been biten by an animal?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Referring to my post above about the horses... bitten too many times to count. 

How many times have you tripped going UP stairs?


----------



## Monk

many times as a lad, but none recently 


how many times have you read Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only once, I think.


How many times have you re-read your favorite book?


----------



## Monk

not sure, I really don't enjoy RE-reading anything so maybe once or twice.

How many times have you bounced a check?


----------



## Draik41895

never,last i checked they dont bounce well

how many times have you listened to Imagine,by John Lennon


----------



## Monk

countless times


how many times have you resorted to a magic 8 ball to make a decision?


----------



## Spooky1

My magic 8-ball says ..... try again later 

Have you ever flipped a coin to make a decision?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, too many times to count

How many times have you stopped to help someone stranded on the side of the road?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never, my husband would kill me if I stopped cause it could be a trick (he watches too many horror movies). But, I have called the highway patrol and told them where they were.

How many times have you broken a toe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - cut it close coming out of the laundry room with a basket of clothes and kicked the door frame - broke the little toe on my right foot.


How many times have you redecorated your kitchen?


----------



## Wildcat

3 times and she better not change her mind again lol.

How many times have you changed your hair colour?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I am boldly going gray


How many times do you wear the same pair of shoes in a week?


----------



## Monk

my boots, seven


how many times have you sworn off drinking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't drink enough to swear off it


How many times did you drop a class in college?


----------



## Monk

three I believe, it may have been four

How many times have you refilled your coffee cup this morning?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

none.

how many times do you swear in a day on the job?


----------



## RoxyBlue

My goal is less than once a day


How many times do you get sworn at in a day?


----------



## Spooky1

None that I know of. 

How many times have you sneezed today?


----------



## smileyface4u23

6 or 7

How many times have you wanted to cuss at your internet service providers tech support people?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never. I've actually never had to call them in almost 3 years (knock on wood).

How many times have you danced in front of people?


----------



## GothicCandle

once, maybe twice. 

how many times have you sung with/in front people?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hundreds of times - I sing in a church choir, serve as a cantor, and have been on stage in a musical a couple times.


How many times have you auditioned for a part in a play?


----------



## Monk

seven and was cast in six of them

how many times have you performed in a play as an adult?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(That's really cool, Monk! You must have a great stage face)

Twice, if memory serves me correctly


How many times have you been to California?


----------



## Monk

(thank you, I consider myself a comedic actor  )

only once this week (which is about the average for me I guess) I live right on the border.

How many times have you been to Mexico?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.


How many times have you broken a bone?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never 


how many time have you been canada


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, sad to say, even though I used to live in Sandusky, OH, and Canada was just a boat ride across the lake


How many times have you changed your car insurance company?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Twice. Still can't beat the deal I have with my current gecko company... 

How many times have you moved?


----------



## Monk

I have moved 13 times over the last 20 years.


how many times have you been on a boat this year?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

none

how many times have yo tried on the other genders clothes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh heavens, tons of times. I bought men's jeans for myself for years because women's jeans have extra stuff in the hips and thighs that I don't have.


How many times have you been to a firing range?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never

How many times have you been snow boarding?


----------



## Monk

just once

how many times have you wanted to choke a co worker?


----------



## smileyface4u23

1,245,832...and counting

How many times have you wanted to choke your spouses ex?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - Spooky1 does not have an ex that I am aware of

How many times have you been married?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never - Just live in sin.

How many times have you thought about calling in sick to work so you could just stay home and do NOTHING?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i used to do that all the time but then they waved a final corrective in my face now im a good boy

how many times have you thought you had the day off but really didnt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I'm much more likely to wake up on a Saturday thinking I'm supposed to be at work then thought a work day was a day off.


How many times have you put a shoe on the wrong foot?


----------



## Monk

I'm not so sure I have ever done that.

How many times have you worn socks with sandals?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never

how many times have you been to disneyworld


----------



## Monk

I had annual passes when I lived in Florida so many times.

how many times have you received a high five this week?


----------



## smileyface4u23

None

How many times have you _deserved_ a high five this week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every day, I'm sure


How many times have you done something foolish in public just to entertain a kid (or kids) you had with you?


----------



## Monk

all the time.

How many times have you wiped your nose without a tissue?


----------



## Spooky1

Isn't that what shirt sleeves are for. 

How many times have you fallen asleep at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does dabbing a little drip off with your sleeve count? I mean, you know, sometimes you've got a teensy run and don't have a tissue and a sleeve is all you got and....Damn, lots of times.

EDIT: Okay, Spooky1 got in there first but I'm leaving my answer for Monk's question anyway

And to Spooky1's question - never, not matter how dull a day it is.


How many times do you check yourself out in a mirror before leaving the house each day?


----------



## Monk

every time I pass one. so before work, I guess it would be three times.

how many times do you clip your fingernails in a week?


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe once a week

How many times has your spouse read your mind? (Get out of my head Roxy )


----------



## Monk

none, I don't think she knows how to read (don't tell her I said that)

how many times have you eaten fruit today?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can't remember if avocado is a fruit... I think so, so 1 time.


How many times have you called a relative today?


----------



## Monk

zero

how many times have you driven today?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

five, six? I pull up trucks at u-haul for a living

how many times have you wished you had a different job today.


----------



## Monk

twice


how many times have you opened the fridge today?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

3x

how many times did'ja read or read or reread this sentence?


----------



## Monk

just once

how many times did you edit that sentence?


----------



## LJClarke

Atleast 30 times

How many times have you bit the side of your mouth?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too numerous to count, and I hate when that happens.


How many times have you mowed the lawn in the last 30 days?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

none

how many blades are in your lawn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

One gabillion


How many jokes have you told today?


----------



## Moon Dog

All of them...

How many healty foods did you eat today?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

none.

How many times have you breathed today?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

5,673 times. D)

How many times have you put change into someone's parking meter?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

a handful.

how many corpuscles do you have in your body?


----------



## RoxyBlue

One very large one, and if I lose it, I'm totally screwed


How many times have you been to a zoo (other than the one you work at)?


----------



## Monk

once this year, I guess that would be my average 1 a year.

How many times have you given blood?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

none not a fan of needles

how many times have you fallen off a ladder


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, I believe


How many times have you needed stitches?


----------



## Spooky1

I've been stitched up twice (once from surgery), may have "needed" stitches more than that. 

How many times have you gotten a splinter recently?


----------



## lewlew

Washed the deck last night so quite a few!

How many times have you had to remove a splinter from somone other than yourself?


----------



## Monk

lots of times, my kids seem to be splinter magnets sometimes.

how many times have you had soda today?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

2 times.

How many meals did you skip today?


----------



## smileyface4u23

2 - and I'm starving to death

How many times have you forgotten your work badge and couldn't get in the building?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I always forget my badge, and I can get into U-Haul without it.

how many times did you try for kids?


----------



## Kaoru

Once and she's the 6 year old cutie in my life.

How many times have you cut someone off while driving?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never intentionally.

How many times have you planted a tree?


----------



## Kaoru

Never I dont have a green thumb. The poor tree would be dead in less then a week.

How many times have you gone on vacation a year?


----------



## smileyface4u23

I usually don't go on vacations. Just take a day off here and there...and 3 days off for Halloween, of course.

How many times have you forgotten to move the clothes from the washer to the dryer and they stunk so bad you had to rewash them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fortunately I've never done that, although I frequently leave dry clothes in the dryer.

How many times have you dumped a favorite restaurant because of one bad experience dining there?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Several... one favorite put me in the hospital with food poisoning and we missed a $$$ theater production we had tickets for. 


How many times have you taken the day off and just SLEPT all day?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Never, if I take the day off..I'm gonna' go have fun!!

How many times have you ruined something while working on a prop that you should've covered up or moved, due to your being lazy...or overconfident?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far, never.


How many times have you had a colonoscopy?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never

How many times have you broken a bone other than your toe?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not sure - maybe never? (may have fractured my finger during a riding accident, but never went to get an xray....)

How many time have you walked around with toilet paper stuck to your shoe?


----------



## Monk

I don't know, hopefully never.

How many times has someone told you that you had something stuck in your teeth?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None that I can remember.

How many times have you been to one of the Disney resorts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.


How many times have you watched your favorite movie?


----------



## Monk

too many times to count, I'd say.


How many times have you heard of an elephant being gay?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Never.

How many times would it enter your mind that an elephant could be gay?


----------



## Monk

As of today, more often than I would like to.

How many times have you put live snails on your face?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, never!


How many times do you change clothes in one day?


----------



## Monk

2 or 3 I guess

how many times do you feed your pets in a day?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Once (hubband takes the other feeding)

How many times have you been through a dangerous weather event?


----------



## smileyface4u23

2

How many times do you brush your teeth in a day?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

2 times unless I eat something pungent like garlic.

How many times do you cook during the week?


----------



## ededdeddy

me, 4 or 5 depends on work schedules. Wife, 3 or 4

how many hours do you sleep in a normal day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably less than I should - around seven on average.


How many times to you take a mini vacation each year?


----------



## Monk

As often as I can, I would probably say 6 or 7.

How many times have you bought flowers this year?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Cut - none, live plants 5 or 6.

How many times have you moved since you became an "adult"?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

That's a tough one. I've moved over 20 times starting at 5 years old. Um, maybe 6 times after age 21? I'm an EXPERT at packing. 


How many times have you bought a new car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice, car #3 and #4 were both new.


How many times a month do you order something on line?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Maybe 1 time every 2 or 3 months.

How many jobs have you had?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not counting summer jobs, six.


How many times have you left a job after working less than a year at it?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never if it was a typical employment setup, I think the shortest time of employment before I left was 2 years. BUT I was a freelance designer for almost a year a ways back, and I think I did over 20 different assignments during that time.


How many loads of laundry do you do in a week?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

2 or 3

How many meals do you cook in a week?


----------



## smileyface4u23

9 or 10.

How many times have you hit your head on (or been hit by) the trunk lid of the car?
(Youngest kid tried to shut the trunk lid on dad's head...wasn't pretty)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No trunk on either vehicle, but smacked myself too many times to count on the liftgates of them. 

How many times have you found money (more than $1)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We found large bills on two occasions - a $20 bill on a fairgrounds and a $100 bill in an area where we were walking the dog one morning.


How many times have you been to Canada?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never. I'd love to go, tho.

How many times have you gotten either on television or in the newspaper?


----------



## Draik41895

um,maybe twice

how many times have you listened to the song Brick House?


----------



## scareme

Hundreds of times.

How many times have you lived in a brick house?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

2 or 3. Lived in an 1860s Victorian for a few years (BEAUTIFUL and I miss it) and my current house is brick, but there's probably another one in there somewhere that I'm forgetting. 


How many times have you left a movie and asked for your money back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although I've certainly seen a few that would qualify for that treatment.


How many times have you shaved your head?


----------



## Spooky1

Never, but that day is coming closer and closer.

How many times have you had a flood in your basement?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once when that pipe broke, remember? Fortunately I was at home and able to turn off the water before too much damage was done.


How many times have you had a computer die on you?


----------



## ededdeddy

none

How many times have you run the batteries dead in your cellphone


----------



## Moon Dog

Never

How many times have you been caught speeding more than 10MPH over the speed limit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've driven a few times more than 10 mph above the speed limit, but never got a speeding ticket.


How many times have you traveled by bus somewhere?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A few. My parents divorced and they used to put my sister and I on the bus sometimes to get to the other parent. 


How many times have you run out in the middle of the night to get food?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking maybe once or twice when I was in college.


How many times have you hosted a Halloween party at your residence?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None, my house is too small.

How many times have you watched your favorite movie?


----------



## smileyface4u23

I don't even know, probably 100 times or so.

How many times have you overslept and didn't wake up until someone from work called you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've definitely overslept a few times in my life, but never had to be called.


How many times have you flown a kite in the past year?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None... for years.

How many times have you graduated? (high school, associates degree, bachelors degree, masters degree, PhD)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

3 - high school, Associates and BFA


How many times have you changed a flat tire by yourself?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None. Thank God.

How many times have you been out to eat this week?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Hmmm, does ordering pizza count? Then 1 time.


How many times have you run out of gas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only once, and that was enoough for me.


How many times in the last month have you asked someone to run an errand for you that you could have done yourself but just didn't feel like it?


----------



## Spooky1

None

How many horror movie have you watched in the past week?


----------



## smileyface4u23

None (sniff sniff...)

How many times have you been fired from a job?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never. I was laid off from one job, though, along with many other people.


How many times have you wished you could just be fired from a job?


----------



## Devils Chariot

never. But I also have never been fired, but I have been fired for resigning. What's up with that?

How many times have you been accused of cheating (in any form) but hadn't?


----------



## smileyface4u23

None that I can remember. I have always been a "good girl". 

How many times have you fainted while having blood drawn?


----------



## scareme

Never, but my sister has.

How many times do they have to stick you when they draw blood?


----------



## Devils Chariot

like 15 when I had my appendix out when i was ten, or maybe more when i tired to donate platlettes to my sister.

How many broken teeth have you had!


----------



## Draik41895

None gladly

how many times have you seen the movie The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Devils Chariot

the whole thing at one time? Never.

How many times have you watched dawn of the dead?


----------



## Draik41895

umm,I think ive seen the old one once or twice

How many times have you been on this site all day with like only one or two other people and no new posts?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Never

How many times have you had to see an infectious disease specialist?


----------



## Draik41895

Ewwwwwww,never!

how many times have you heard the words"I'll call you right back",and got the call two days later?


----------



## Monk

none that I recall

how many times have you changed internet providers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably a couple three times.


How many times do you wash your hair every week?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Every other day, so like 3-4 times? (unless it's HOT) My hair looks like crap if I wash it every day. 

How often do you change your clothes in a day?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

whenever i make it to the shower.


how many times have you blown something up


----------



## smileyface4u23

Well, if you don't count the 4th of July - never...

How many times have you had to "fire" a doctor for being incompetent?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've fortunately never had that problem - all my doctors are really great.


How many times a year do you go to a doctor/dentist?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Doctor maybe once, dentist twice.

How many times have you watched a sunrise/sunset?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Too many to count. I worked night shift for years, and saw many a sunrise/sunset. 

How many times do you go shoe shopping in a year?


----------



## Wildcat

0.2 -1 time a year.
How many times have you travelled outside of your home country?


----------



## scareme

A couple dozen times, Mexico, Canada, Ireland.

How many times have you been on a ship?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A "real" ship, a handful of times. Ferry boats - countless times.


How many times have you taken a class just for fun?


----------



## scareme

I've taken several for fun. Looking into to taking an art class soon as I can.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many times has someone forgotten to post a "how many times" question on this thread after answering a previous "how many times" question?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Probably too many times to count.

How many times have you purchased something from eBay?


----------



## smileyface4u23

I don't know - probably 40 or 50.

How many times have you ended up spending more than you wanted to on an ebay auction because you just couldn't stand to lose?


----------



## scareme

That has happened to me once or twice.

How many times have you forgotten your password on ebay?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never. (but then, i don't have an ebay account - I just get the hubby to bid)


How many times do you get fast food in a week?


----------



## smileyface4u23

WAY more than I should...Probably 8 or 9 times.

How many times do you mow your yard in a week?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

1 time if we get lots of rain, otherwise it's every other week.

How many times have you gone skinny dipping?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

never, seeing as how im really modest...but i may one day if madness strikes me or if i get really drunk! :lolkin:

how many times have you gone streaking?


----------



## scareme

Never, but I've seen my share of streakers.

How many times have you had to change a flat tire?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Me personally, none. I've had them changed on my car twice.

How many times have you had a car broken into?


----------



## 2dragon

once, by my father  
How many times have you gotten told by the police that you can't do something?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO!! I can't count that high!!!

How many times have you failed at building a prop and turned it into something else?


----------



## scareme

About three or four times. More often it just sits there unfinished.

How many times have you been locked out of your house?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Growing up, too many times to count. 
I got really good at jimmying the kitchen window and climbing in.


How many times have you been in the hospital?


----------



## scareme

Like you said, too many times to count. Twice so far this year. Four times last year. Asthma really kicks my ass.

How many shots have you gotten this year?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Just one - broad spectrum antibiotics...ouch.

How many times have you had to take a pet to the "emergency vet"?


----------



## Devils Chariot

not once yet. (crosses fingers)

How many times have you burned yourself on a gluegun this year?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

None, so far




How many times have you been mistaken for a family member?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all the time im a twin lol

how many times have you lost a credit card


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never (knock on wood)


How many times have you seen a double rainbow?


----------



## smileyface4u23

once or twice, I think

How many times have you had food poisoning?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Twice. One time put me in the hospital. 


How many times a week do you wash clothes?


----------



## GothicCandle

none or I don't know cause I'm not the one who does that.


how many times have you read your favorite book?


----------



## scareme

6 times-And Then There Were None-Agatha Christie

How many times have you fallen asleep in a movie?


----------



## Monk

two or three times I guess

how many times have you forgotten someone's birthday?


----------



## ubzest

about 10 times


how many times have you forgotten your own anniversary? (me just 1 time lol)


----------



## Joiseygal

Yikes....that wasn't a very good night for you! When I was married I never forgot so 0.

How many times did you go on a diet?


----------



## Devils Chariot

once. lost 40 lbs...got back 12 of it so far.

What did you do for Halloween before you discovered yard haunting?


----------



## scareme

Hubby's job was to take the kids out, so I got to pass out the candy. And I always had the old monster flicks on with the whole house lighted with candles. I considered that celebrating. lol

How many times has your place been "egged"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never (knock on wood)


How many times have you had a tooth pulled?


----------



## GothicCandle

once(i was little and was flat out annoyed that i wasn't gonna get my tooth fairy money as soon as I'd like so i happen to be at the dentist so he took out a loose tooth for me.)

how many times have you eaten a food you hate, becuase "hey maybe ill like it this time"


----------



## smileyface4u23

A few times. 

How many times have you eaten something you really didn't like because you didn't want to seem rude?


----------



## scareme

I've done that on a couple of times.

How many times have you wanted to kill someone?


----------



## Wildcat

I've known many I wish would strive for their own Darwin Award but never wanted to kill anyone.

How many times have you stopped for a car broken down on the side of the road?


----------



## scareme

I used to when I was younger, but now I'm too afraid to. One summer when I had a flat and was waiting for my husband to come help, a lady stopped and gave me a bottled water. She said she kept the in a cooler in her car to give to people stranded in the heat. I think there is a special place in heaven for people like her.

How many times have you been the good Samaritan?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Hmmm. I'm not sure. I don't stop to help anyone since I'd be useless and don't even have a cell phone, but I am a lifetime blood donor and donate to charities and stuff.... 

How many times have you left your native country?


----------



## Spooky1

I think about 8 times (I had multiple trips to Holland one year for work).

How many times have you been camping?


----------



## GothicCandle

4 or 5 i think.

How many times has someone said "Why don't you give up halloween?" to you?


----------



## scareme

At least once a week, so I guess that would be at least 52 times.

How many times have people asked you "Do you do this for all holidays?"?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Way too many to count...

How many times have you had a car totaled by hail damage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.


How many times have you hit a deer while driving (speaking of damage)?


----------



## smileyface4u23

I've never hit a deer...but I did hit a possum the last time I drove to my grandparent's house. 

How many times have you stubbed your toe this week?


----------



## GothicCandle

This week? once i think.

how many times have you channel surfed the tv and passed the show you want more then once cause you didn't recognize it?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

too many to count


How many times have you walked out of a movie and requested your money back?


----------



## scareme

Never, have you?

How many times have you gonr into a movie late?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

never, I have a pet peeve about being there BEFORE it starts.

How many times during October are you complimented for your haunt...roughly?


----------



## scareme

My haunt isn't a great as alot of them on here so I don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but a couple of hundred times. Neighbors don't have anything else to compare it to.

How many times have you had people ask for something from your haunt. I've twice had teanagers ask for something. I'd rather have them ask than steal it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I've actually helped people make a few things from my haunt...so they wouldn't steal them later!

How many times have you accidently spit food out while talking or laughing at someone?


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh wow a few times unfortunately.

How many times did you fart in front of someone?


----------



## Devils Chariot

all day every day baby! Isn't that what girlfriends are for?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Devils Chariot said:


> all day every day baby! Isn't that what girlfriends are for?


(whispers at DC...uh, ya' forgot to add the next line buddy) How many times..:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many times have you posted right after someone who forgot to put in a "how many times" item?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Never, but I came THIS close!

How many times have you regretted buying something?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Often. 
My hubby has to talk me INTO buying things that I actually need sometimes. 


How many times have you had a completely lazy weekend - no chores, no errands, no family/friend obligations?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Not very often, at least not since before my kids!

Home many times have you eaten an ice cream cone with fake vamp teeth in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but then again, I've never worn fake vampire teeth, either (maybe this year - I have a pair now that Spooky1 bought from FE for me)


How many times have you been to Michael's in the past month looking for Halloween stuff?


----------



## Joiseygal

None, I don't know of a Michaels around my area. I think Joannes is suppose to be like Michael's, but unfortunately I haven't been there in the past month.

How many times have you haggled on a price at a Garage Sale?


----------



## rottincorps

All the time.


How many times have you gone to the refrigerator and for got why


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None.

How many times have you gotten up to go somewhere to get something and forgotten what you were on your way to get?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, countless, I'm sorry to say.


How many times do you go back to check that your front door is really locked after walking out of the house?


----------



## rottincorps

I don't but my wife does all the time



How many time do you say you will never drink again...........and do


----------



## smileyface4u23

Well, since I don't drink, I'm going to have to go with a none on this one...

How many times have you put dinner in the crock pot...and forgotten to turn it on?


----------



## rottincorps

Once ....and she has never let me forget it.



How many times have you lost your glasses on top of your head......


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

never, I don't walk around with glasses on my head.


How many times have you ran out of gas 'cuz you weren't paying attention to the gas gauge?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Fiend4Halloween said:


> How many times have you ran out of gas 'cuz you weren't paying attention to the gas gauge?


Never, I'm obsessed with everything that has a meter. Everything that runs out of something. I never let anything run out.

How many times would you say you've eaten an entire box of cereal in one day?


----------



## rottincorps

How many times do you know your suppose to be doing some work around the house and you find your self in here


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..Ummm I don't even want to think how many times I should be doing something else and I'm in the forum instead.

How many times did you sit at the light when it was green?


----------



## The Archivist

never. always on top of it.

How many times have you come up with a great epitaph while in the bathroom but forget what it was when you leave?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

lol, only a few times


How many times have you logged onto this page today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is the first time today


How many times do you log onto this Forum in a week?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Depends. Some weeks other things grab my attention.

How many times have you hidden new purchases in your house and then later sworn to your spouse that it isn't new and that you have had it in the back of your closet (or wherever) for years?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Never. My hubby has to convince me to actually buy things for myself. 

How many times have you donated a huge truckload of stuff to Goodwill or the like?


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

None, I don't donate 2 for profits that take advantage of their disabled employees!

when was the last time you helped someone who really needed it?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

About 5 minutes ago. 


How many times have you ridden a motorcycle?


----------



## The Archivist

twice. once to the store and then the return trip home.


How many times have you been mistaken for one of your props? (for the older or slightly weird looking folks.)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

a few times, some on purpose, other times on accident, but hey, whatever works!


How many times have you been told your haunt is too scary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although we have seen people take a look and keep on walking I trust that was because they thought it was too scary.


How many times have you visited a graveyard just for fun?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

All the time! Forest Hills cemetary and a few others in Hollywood are my fav's!


How many times have you been told that Halloween is "only a holiday"?


----------



## GothicCandle

thousands or millions of times lol.


How many times have you noticed the same toters toting at your house, again, and again, and again, on the same night?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Those are my favorite victims. I used to do that at haunts when I was a kid. Only got candy once, but went back repeatedly.



How many times has your spouse/significant other told you that they are sick of hearing about Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely never! That would be like blasphemy in our house Spooky1 was born on Halloween and it's pretty much his favorite holiday.


How many times have you forgotten an anniversary or birthday of someone near and dear to you?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Anniversaries constantly, birthdays a few times.

How many times have you had to refrain from smackin' some idiot upside the head for being an idiot this past week?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Once, almost a fight, but I let it go.

How many times have you visited several stores before finding something worthy of buying..pertaining to Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our standards must be low, because we can almost always find something worthy to buy that's Halloween-related (although we do draw the line at that bling stuff)


How many times have you made spaghetti sauce from scratch?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Are you counting the boiling and pureeing of tomatoes and the like? Never in that case. Canned toms are much easier. 

How many times have you locked yourself out of your house and had to break in?


----------



## The Archivist

Twice. The major problem is that I live on the second story of an apartment complex. Had to use my emergency ladder...tough climb. Extra key located in the water heater closet on balcony.


----------



## scareme

A couple time, hubby had to come home from work to let me in, now we hide a key.

How many times have you called someone the wrong name, thinking that was really their name?


----------



## lewlew

More than I can count. I remember the face but the name often escapes me.

How many times have you seen someone from the back that you thought was one gender but when they turned around.....whoops!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Too often to count.

How many times have you gotten the hiccups that would NOT go away for hours?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never that I can recall, although sometimes they last long enough to be annoying.

How many times have you started a new exercise program this year?


----------



## ededdeddy

2 

How many times have you meant to talk to an old friend but just keep putting it off


----------



## Johnny Thunder

More often than I'd like to admit.

How many times have you been to a NFL game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, which is fine by me


How many times have you ended up wearing those bloody Halloween fake nails longer than you meant to because you didn't realize how almost permanent the acylic glue was?


----------



## Toktorill

Um, never.

How many times have you mowed the lawn this summer?


----------



## scareme

Once, hubby usually does the mowing.

How many times have you been to Michales this month?


----------



## jaege

4
How many times have you skipped work this summer?


----------



## scareme

Doesn't apply to me, I'm not working outside the home. Waited for someone else to answer, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. 

How many times have you had to wear a bandaid after working on props?


----------



## smileyface4u23

I've lost count...I buy boxes of bandaids in pairs though if that tells you anything.

How many times have you had to "modify" something you bought online specifically for a prop that should have worked, and yet it doesn't fit right???


----------



## jaege

because it didnt work? I would guess...six which is over half the time. But I am a bit of a tinkerer.

How many times have you bought something with the intent to tinker/improve it?


----------



## scareme

Only once, and I haven't done that yet. 

How many times have you started a prop, and someone else finished it for you?


----------



## jaege

Never. I should be so lucky

How many times have you hidden your prop "spending" from your significant other?


----------



## scareme

About 200 times so far this year. Just today I paid for part with check, and part on the card. That way it'll be awhile before he finds out.

How many times have you had money left over after Halloween for the after Halloween sales?


----------



## morbidmike

never

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

17 times


how many times have you fallen off the roof?


----------



## The Creepster

Mine or someone else? never off mine, 1 on a roof in Tijuana

How many times have you touched something hot after you were told "Don't touch, its hot"?


----------



## WakeForest

None. How many times have you smashed you finger with a hammer?


----------



## The Creepster

WakeForest said:


> None. How many times have you smashed you finger with a hammer?


I don't beleive that....
Alot...
How many times have you got stitches?


----------



## darkrosemanor

Once. 

How many times have you skipped a bill payment in order to finish a project for Halloween?


----------



## The Creepster

Never....naughty naughty...

How many times have you spit while talking?


----------



## WakeForest

At least 20 times or more...

How many times have you dyed you hair?


----------



## The Creepster

never.....I am a guy

How many times have you wanted to try what you just saw on "looney toons"


----------



## jaege

Wanted to, or actually tried?

Too many to count

How many times have you dyed your hair for a costume? (even the guys)


----------



## The Creepster

Never...cause then would come the finger nail paint
....How many times have you tripped yourself?


----------



## debbie5

I caught my foot in my yoga pants last week (I just wear the pants- don't do yoga!) and almost killed myself trying not to fall (again- I fall a lot..duh).
How many times have you run over a critter?


----------



## The Creepster

None that I know of

How many times have you said out loud what you were thinking on accident


----------



## debbie5

Plenty. Wanna see my personnel file from my last job?

How many times have you given the finger to the televison news lately?


----------



## The Creepster

I average 3 fingers a min.

How many times have you poke yourself in the eye


----------



## scareme

To often to count. Do people who wear glasses not have that problem.

How often do you volunteer somewhere?


----------



## The Creepster

once a month

How many times do you hug your animals a day


----------



## scareme

Look at the dog hair all over me. And today my baby dove pooped on my shirt. I guess I shouldn't have huggeg him so hard.

How many times has one of your pets messed up a prop?


----------



## debbie5

Never. I am alpha bitch. He never messes with my stuff...kids stuff, yes.

How many times have you sliced open your own finger, leg etcetera bad enough to need butterfly bandages or real stitches??


----------



## morbidmike

10 0r 11 times I'm very non safety oriented

How many time have you hit an animal on the road on pourpose or accident??????


----------



## jaege

Never. I avoid that sort of thing since I don't like blood on my car.

How many times do you go back to the all-you-can-eat buffet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Usually only once, just to get a little more of the things that were really good.


How many times have you been in line behind someone in one of those all-you-can-eat buffets and seen them take almost all of one item for themselves?

(Seriously, I'm appalled at how high some folks stack food on their plates at those buffets - as if they're afraid there won't be anything left in the kitchen)


----------



## morbidmike

Roxy you must have been behind me expecially at the chineese buffet I only like fried dumplings and I will take them all tooo!!!!!

how long can you hold your breath under water???


----------



## The Creepster

3 min.
How many miles do you run a day?


----------



## morbidmike

I dont run thats why I bought a truck

how many times do you pick your nose and wipe it on the couch


----------



## The Creepster

0...I have a wife and not allow too

how many times have you shocked yourself?


----------



## morbidmike

too many!!!way too many!!!

how many times you burned your self?


----------



## The Creepster

so many Iam more scar tissue then not

How many times have to seen a full on women brawl?


----------



## morbidmike

2 times ripped clothes and all

how many times did you wish you had a cam corder for the event described above??


----------



## The Creepster

Zero...but a buddy of mine got a glass ashtray whipped at him in the process..hit him dead center forehead

How many times have you had to put a lien on property?


----------



## morbidmike

never I'll burn it down first!!!

how many time's has your wife beat you!!! be honest macho man??


----------



## The Creepster

every night...

How many times have you got busted checking out another women


----------



## morbidmike

too many times got 2 black eye's to prove it

how many times have you plucked your eye brows and filled in the blank space with a mascara pen


----------



## The Creepster

once...no....4....4times

how many times have you wanted to be Dave Thomas form Wendy's


----------



## jaege

Huh? Never.

How many times have you seen your wife's ... anatomy... plop out at an inoppurtune time?

Or your own, if you are a woman, (or a man with excess anatomy)


----------



## The Creepster

never...... shes naked all the time

How many times have you lied to a cop


----------



## debbie5

(I don't think I want to see any part of ANYbody's anatomy if it has a tendancy to "plop"..ewww..)
Only been pulled over once. Lied to the cop. Lied to judge. Got off. Proud? No. Insurance rates didn't go up? Correctamundo.

How many times have you photocopied a body part?


----------



## morbidmike

never you never know what body part been on there before

how many times have you fell asleep at the wheel


----------



## jaege

Never, although I have drifted a bit.

How many times have you stopped driving because you were tired?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Being an ex-proffesional Truck Driver....too many times to count.

How many times have you hit stop and go traffic even though you knew it was there?


----------



## debbie5

The entire state of New Jersey is stopand go traffic, even on the parkways. Crazy.

How many times during your dating career did you stay with someone longer than you should have for the nookie?


----------



## Jack Reaper

Never...

How many times have you locked your keys in the car?


----------



## morbidmike

3 times $50 to $75 each time

how mant have you lost your car in a parking lot???


----------



## Jack Reaper

Never....I am not THAT old yet.

Eaten a spider?


----------



## morbidmike

wish I'd ate the one that bit me a zillion times filthy creature!!!!

....had eye's pecked by a vulture???? you know they smell old people


----------



## Jack Reaper

Since I am not old...er...that old....I have not

....been slapped by a girl, because he said something......sick...(No...not Morbid. He'd never do that)


----------



## jaege

Once, and I did it on purpose as a bet.

How many times have you over indulged on the brew, and worshipped at the porcelin goddess?


----------



## The Creepster

never...I am a professional Tune'r'
How many times have you ,on purpose, tripped someone?


----------



## morbidmike

lot's thats my favorite game then I blame it on my wife

how many times have you done your business on to toilet and realized there's no TP!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I hate it when that happens...

How many times have you ended up in the wrong bathroom?


----------



## morbidmike

on accident or pourpose

how many times have you stepped in horse poo


----------



## rottincorps

to many times ..."glitch" OH CRAP


...have you seen a kid misbehaving in a store and wanted to hit ........the mom! for making all of us deal with it


----------



## morbidmike

Wanted too!!!!! been in jail 32 times for it hahahaha

how many time you stuck your finger while sewing???


----------



## rottincorps

A lot


had milk come out your nose


----------



## morbidmike

3 times 

how many times have you accidently spit food on some one while talking????


----------



## jaege

Probably more than I realize

...woke up on Saturday thining it was a workday


----------



## morbidmike

never enough is enough when it come's to work

how many times have you mistaken a guy for a girl ???


----------



## Jack Reaper

What are you saying, missy?

How many times has the weather wrecked Halloween?


----------



## The Creepster

never.....knock on "wood"

How many times have you been arrested?


----------



## The Archivist

none, the witness against me would always disappear suddenly...

How many times have you started working on a project, get startled when the wife/husband/parents tell you its time to get ready for work/bed/etc and you suddenly realize that hours have flown past?


----------



## Rahnefan

Maybe twice but I'm new. Usually it's me telling myself how much I'm going to hate getting out of bed three hours later.

How many times have you taken a sip of your drink and been substantially shocked to find that you hadn't poured yourself what you thought you had, and wondered if maybe there was a name for that phenomenon?


----------



## The Archivist

Bunch of times. My dad likes making iced coffee. Iced coffee and Diet Coke looks the same when in an opaque plastic cup. Took a slug thinking cool and refreshing...boy was I surprised.

How many times have you spray painted something only to have a different color come out of the can?


----------



## debbie5

Once. So now I write in Sharpie on the top of the can, so I don't spray gloss white when I want grey primer.
How many times have you thrown a pair of "Oops!stepped in dog-poop!" shoe out rather than clean it off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although I hate when that happens.

How many times have you been sneezed on by a llama?


----------



## morbidmike

eeeew gross never

how many times has a monkey flung poo at the glass you were watching thru at the zoo?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

never. 

How many times have you been caught singing at the top of your lungs and dancing like a goof to a song? :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

I don't dance or sing

how many times have you been yelled at by the spouse for being on the computer too long????


----------



## The Creepster

I have a mute button on my wife remote

Have to gone to take a drink only to find the bottle or glass is bone dry?


----------



## morbidmike

lol on above an just happend

put off mowing the grass???


----------



## Night Watchman

never, I actually like mowing the grass.

How many times have you shown up for work late?


----------



## The Archivist

Never. Faked a call once though... It was April Fool's Day. He got the joke since I was standing right outside his door.

How many times have you gone to the store and been asked to leave because of mistaken identity?


----------



## The Creepster

never

Have you forgotten what you just told someone


----------



## The Archivist

Didn't you already ask me that? Wow, old age really IS a killer...

How many times has someone handed you a cup with what looked like a dark soda with ice only to find out it was coffee?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd say...never


How many times have you picked up what you thought was a cup of cold coffee and it was actually a tobacco chewer's spit cup?


----------



## DarkLore

Never, I don't drink coffee.

How many times have you chewed tobacco?


----------



## The Archivist

Never. 

How many times have your pets reacted negatively to your projects?


----------



## DarkLore

Never. Wait...does glueing a cat to a project count as negative?

How many times have you walk onto the porch in your underwear figuring nobody was going to be around....and they were.


----------



## The Archivist

All the time. I frankly don't care. I've seen uglier people around my neighborhood.

BTW, glueing a cat to your project does count as a negative. Anyone else on my question?

How many times have you gotten pulled over on the highway/street and nearly arrested because of your props?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two for one:



The Archivist said:


> Never.
> 
> How many times have your pets reacted negatively to your projects?


Several - our dog was not a big fan of the buckies in particular at first, didn't like the ghoul hounds, and was suspicious of the graveyard goblin and Scaretaker when they first took up residence in the house. However, after bribing her with dog treats, she's learned that going down to the basement (where most of these items are kept) is actually a good thing.



The Archivist said:


> How many times have you gotten pulled over on the highway/street and nearly arrested because of your props?


Never, and I'm a little surprised we didn't get pulled over when we drove from Ohio to Maryland with a large bucky lying in plain view through the rear windshield in Spooky1's car last Thanksgiving.

How many times have you had to resort to wiping your nose on your sleeve because you didn't have a tissue handy?


----------



## The Creepster

every chance I get....

How many times has your pet stolen your keys?


----------



## morbidmike

all the time silly dogs they cant drive why take the keys??

how many times have you seen the shining on tv and have to watch it????


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've only seen bits and pieces of that movie on TV and never watched the whole thing.


How many times have you seen a prop used in a horror movie and thought "Someone on the Forum could do that SO much better"?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

alot haha

how many times have you blown a fuse with your graveyard lights


----------



## debbie5

Three times, but then got a new line put in just for lights.

How many times have you tried to kill/trap a squirrel as a kid??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never tried to kill one (I hope the stupid ones that run under your car at the last minute don't count - I'm not trying to kill those on purpose), but probably tried to catch one at least once as a kid.

How many times have you lost a bird feeder because squirrels chewed it up?


----------



## morbidmike

never I dont feet varmits

how many time's have gotten caught staring at the halloween decorations in the store for too long???


----------



## The Creepster

Never Iam not allowed in stores

How many times have you tripped someone on purpose


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never that I can remember, but don't ask any of my brothers about that


How many times have you been on your way to work and then started wondering whether you locked the front door when you left home?


----------



## debbie5

Never. Don't care, since house woud be easier to clean if we got robbed & had less stuff.


How many times have you called in sick to work (LIAR! LIAR! Pants on FIRE!) & took the whole day as a mini-vacation??


----------



## The Creepster

Since I am the boss that wouldn't work well

How many times has a practical joke turn into a trip to the hospital?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although the day I opened my car trunk and found it full of styrofoam peanuts and vermiculite, I did seriously consider putting a co-worker into the hospital


How many times have you put off making an appointment with the dentist because the thought of going was too scary?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None. I like the dentist.

How many times have you invited someone to go somewhere out of obligation?


----------



## The Creepster

never

How many times have you bit your tongue in a row


----------



## morbidmike

2 times

how mant times have you tried to pass gas and it was lumpy???


----------



## Spooky1

Never, I have smooth gas

how many times have you found a drier sheet in your clothes while you're wearing them?


----------



## morbidmike

too many times

how man y times have you loaded the washer and forgot to shut the lid??


----------



## debbie5

Never- cuz mine won't work unless the lid is down.

How many times have you procrastinated this week?


----------



## The Creepster

I am on here arnt I

How many times have you poked someone in the eye on "accident"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you left it to someone else to replace the toilet paper in the bathroom?


----------



## fick209

NEVER - however co-workers do it all the time

How many times have you bought something just because it is on sale, even though you have no use for it what so ever?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

A few times.

How many times have you bought a meal for someone at a restaurant who looked like they were down on their luck and/or homeless?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've given discount coupons to people in restauraunts but I've never bought a meal for someone under the circumstances described that I can remember.


How many times do you do laundry in a week?


----------



## The Archivist

once. 

How many times have you wanted to smack someone who loudly voiced their opinion regardless of what topic it was?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, how many times have you posted here?:googly:

Actually, every time I see one of those discussion panels on TV where people keep interrupting each other to say what they think (usually loudly) and don't listen to what each person is actually saying, I would love to line them all up and smack them. It's so rude.

How many times do you go to Starbucks in a month?


----------



## Dark Star

I try to keep it down to 3-4 times.

HMT in a month do you wash your car?


----------



## Goblin

With all the heavy rains this year I haven't needed to. lol

How many times have you had your plans rained out?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Too many to count.

How many times have you been to a live play?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tons - comes of playing in pit orchestras


How many times have you been to an opera performance?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None.

How many times have you seen Rocky Horror in the theater?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice as a movie, never live.


How many times have you absent-mindedly looked for mail in your mailbox on a Federal holiday?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

None. I only pick up my mail like every two weeks.

... have you intentionally skipped out of a holiday with the family for the sake of spending it quietly relaxing?


----------



## fick209

None (would still be alive if I had)


How many times have you lost your car keys and never did find them?


----------



## Night Watchman

Spent a weekend without them about a month ago but found them Monday morning at work.

How many times have you locked your keys in your car, while it was running.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never while it was running, but once after I'd shut it down.


How many times have you changed a tire since you owned a car?


----------



## The Creepster

ohh 10 times maybe

how many times have you tasted soap


----------



## Night Watchman

Oh a few times when I was a kid.

How many times did you make a trip to the principals office.


----------



## The Creepster

lots....cause I was a model inmate...er student

How many times have you seen Big foot


----------



## Night Watchman

Never

How many times have you seen the Boogie Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

137 at last count



How many times do you log on to HauntForum each day?


----------



## debbie5

Twice, usually.

How many times have you been fired from a job??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but did get laid off from one.

How many times have you worked a part-time job?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I almost always have a part-time job in addition to my full-time job.

How many times have you taken a photo that you look at and are just in awe of?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not often enough, but at least with a digital camera, I don't waste film on the crappy ones

How many times have you been at a total loss as to what gift to buy for someone?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Tons. Men are so tough to buy for.

How many times have you given someone a compliment to be nice, all the while having your brain screaming at you to not compliment them?


----------



## fick209

every single time that I have to speak to my older brother's g-friend.


How many times do you vacuum where you live each week?


----------



## Wildcat

Twice a day or the dog fur will organize and plot to take over the world.

How many have you had to listen to someone speak while the whole time thinking you never get this part of you life back?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

More times than I can count.

How many times have you gotten all the way home from the store to find out that you forgot the most important thing you went there to buy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frequently - that's why we started making lists


How many times have you dropped a bit of food on the floor and eaten it anyway?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

In my house with 3 dogs and 1 cat - never - surprisingly enough, even I have standards.

How many times have you eaten off of a utensil after your pet has?


----------



## The Archivist

Many times. Cat liked ice cream as much as I do.

How many times have you fallen asleep in public, and started snoring loud enough to drown out the noise from outside traffic?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Never - I need to be in my comfy, quiet, familiar bedroom.

How many times have you watched your favorite movie?


----------



## The Archivist

Depending on the genre, about 157 times.

How many times have you gone to the store (grocery or otherwise) to get a specific item, buy other things, get home only to realize that you've forgotten to get the thing you needed most?


----------



## fick209

oh gosh, at least once a week - I'm not blonde for nothing:googly:


how many times this week (I know it's only tues) has a co-worker annoyed you so bad you had to walk out of room


----------



## The Archivist

0, I'm unemployed. However in the past it's been several times.

How many times have you forgotten where you put your cellphone, called the number from another phone only to find it was still in your pocket/purse/or car?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

3 or 4.

How many times did you wish you didn't have any family so you wouldn't have to endure family get togethers at holiday time? Be honest.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

every thanks giving haha

how many time have you faked sick to get out of a holiday


----------



## Lady Nyxie

A few times... never worked though.

How many times have you had a Griswold family holiday?


----------



## The Creepster

Never....family is overrated

How many times have you taken money out of a donation box?


----------



## debbie5

LMAO- NEVER!

How many times have you been secretly happy at seeing a very unusual looking person?? and thought OH MY GOD SHE'S COOL DONT STARE DONT STARE DONT STARE....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Never

How many times have you wondered if Creepster is a serial killer in disguise? (You know secretly getting to know us and have us trust him so that he can get us when we are unaware). 

Sorry, Creepster, just had to ask.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, because he's actually the Grinch

How many times have you cooked a turkey by yourself?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

2 or 3

How many times have you sucked it up and ate something that you otherwise would never eat at someone's house just to be polite and not hurt their feelings?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably a few times because I was raised to be a polite child


How many times have you slipped something you didn't want to eat to the dog under the table when no one was looking?


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Nyxie said:


> Never
> 
> How many times have you wondered if Creepster is a serial killer in disguise? (You know secretly getting to know us and have us trust him so that he can get us when we are unaware).
> 
> Sorry, Creepster, just had to ask.


So where do you enjoy spending time?



RoxyBlue said:


> Probably a few times because I was raised to be a polite child
> 
> How many times have you slipped something you didn't want to eat to the dog under the table when no one was looking?


Wheres the fun in that...not offending some ones cooking is overrated
so Never

How many times did you think you were safe......


----------



## fick209

With you around Creepster, only once or twice




How many times did you go back for extras during Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## The Archivist

Before WW, lots. Now, none.

How many times have you gone out to the dumpster while munching on something, digging through the trash to find stuff for next year, only to look up and find a neighbor staring at you with a worried expression?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Sadly, none.

How many times a week do you watch cartoons because you want to, not because the kids want to see them?


----------



## The Archivist

Depends on the cartoons. The Spongebob level cartoons are too simple for me, but I will watc TMNT if I manage to catch it.


----------



## The Creepster

No question so.....

How many times have you wanted to ride the conveyor belt at the grocery store?


----------



## Dark Star

ewwww they are nasty lol

How many times have you walked out of a store without realizing you didn't pay for something?


----------



## debbie5

Frequently. I go back and pay for it- unless the cashier was sullen or a dingbat. Which makes no sense. 

How many times have you had surgery??(excluding dental)


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least a half dozen times.


How many times do you misplace your cell phone in a day?


----------



## debbie5

Rarely as I rarely carry one. They make life too harried.

How many times have you ridden an elephant??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I feel I've missed out on something


Along that line, how many times have you been kissed by a killer whale (which I have, at Sea World in Aurora, Ohio many years ago)?


----------



## debbie5

Never.

How many times have you stepped in animal poo while walking barefoot?


----------



## haunted canuck

Once maybe
have you ever told a stinky co worker that he or she reeks?


----------



## debbie5

Never. Told the boss & she told her. 

How many times have you re-gifted??


----------



## The Archivist

Plenty. People never seem to realize that the ONLY gifts I want are Halloween-related!!

How many times have you thought you've gotten stuck in an elevator only to realize when the door opens again that you forgot to press the floor button?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(You seem to have a thing about elevators) - never


How many times do you dust the rooms no one uses in your home?


----------



## nixie

never- our house is tiny, we use every square inch.

how many times have you chosen to make a significant Halloween purchase by neglecting to pay an important bill?


----------



## debbie5

Never. No signif purchases. Biggest thing was the fence, and that was nearly free. 

How many times have you looked at this year's Halloween pics and studied them??


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't know for sure, a lot. My sin is not telling people how much I love their pictures; I always think I'll come back and comment. I'm so bad at really diving into forums.

How often do you clean your house? (vacuum and mop).


----------



## nixie

It all depends on what other projects I'm working on, if I'm completely engrossed in a project, I will neglect the house...BADLY. Generally speaking, I clean everyday, but you wouldn't know it to look at my house, as I'm usually just trying to catch up from when I was into a project...

How many times have you pretended you weren't home when someone was at the door?


----------



## debbie5

Never. My house is too small to hide away in.

How many times have you buried a pet?


----------



## haunted canuck

Does "putting them out to sea count" flushing them? other than that burried a hampster once
On the death note..How many times have you been a paulbearer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.


How many times have you thought about changing jobs in the past month?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a few but then think again because no one around here is hiring


how many times have you called out from work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rarely - I don't seem to get sick that often, and if I need a mental health day, I just tell my boss ahead of time


How many times have you been out Christmas gift shopping since December 1?


----------



## debbie5

Three times...done!

How many times have you wondered if fate screws with everybody equally, or if they are particularly interested in messing with *your* life??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - the Fates don't know where I live and other people do a fine job of messing up their lives without any help from them


How many times have you needed stitches for an injury?


----------



## The Creepster

2 part answer...Need stitches at least 18 times....have had stitches 12 times, cause duct tape works good unless its a head wound.

How many times have you denied anesthetic because you enjoy pain?


----------



## fick209

I don't enjoy pain, so Zero times here

How many times have you had frostbite?


----------



## nixie

never

How many times, as a child, did you call accidentally call your teacher "Mom"?


----------



## debbie5

Not that I can recall, although Gracie did call *me* her teacher's name yesterday.

How many times have you been hot for teacher??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - I was totally in love with my fifth grade teacher, Mr Wilbur, because he could do lion stands and kick a football all the way across the playground


How many times do you change your underwear in a week?:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

1/2 or .5 - Are you supposed to change them EVERY week?

How many times have you watched "The Christmas Story"? And then wanted your very own leg lamp?


----------



## The Creepster

Every time......"Fragile...must be Italian" I do have leg lamps....wanna help out the collection my fair lady?:googly::googly:

How many times have you thought of the perfect thing to respond to someone's comments ...the next day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ask me tomorrow

How many times do you grab a snack when you pass through your kitchen each day?


----------



## debbie5

In wintertime, not much- maybe once a day, if that. More during active season.

How many times have you watched your nutsy, local cable public access channel??


----------



## Lady Nyxie

A few.

How many times have you read a post in this forum and thought, "Wow! That person is messed up!"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, just now:googly:

Just kidding - not very often, but I've certainly read some that I considered ill-advised (as in, "that's something that person should have kept to himself")

How many times have you fallen in love?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not sure... define being in love.

How much do you like your current job/career?


----------



## The Creepster

The atomic weight of cobalt....

How many times have you wiped animal waste from your shoe, on a random car parked on the street?


----------



## debbie5

58.93320?? huh??
Never.

What should I have kept to myself, Roxy? LMAO...I never discussed my vestigial nipple here, did I??

How many times have you majorly cheated on a test (e.g. wrote answers on your shoe, etc?)


----------



## fick209

once - in 8th grade history class, got caught and was never tempted to again.

how many times to you hit the snooze button on an average morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I just boldly refuse to get up until I'm good and ready, and snooze button be damned

How many times have you thrown an alarm clock across the room because it just annoyed you?


----------



## The Creepster

You would have to ask one of the cats since they are my alarm clock...

How many times have you tried to kill someone with your mind?


----------



## The Archivist

Let's see, how long have I been awake? 

How many times have you been told by an administrator that your child has been misbehaving terribly only to find out it was someone else's child with a similar sounding name?


----------



## The Creepster

I have a kid? thats disturbing

How many times have you forgot what you were talking about?


----------



## scareme

That's never happened to me. I have a mind like a steel trap. Even when I was young. If fact in third grade Sister Mary St. Luke once said... what was I saying?
All the time, gets worse as I get older.

How many times have you put money in the kettles outside the stores this month?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, we haven't seen any kettles with bell ringers anywhere, but that could be due to the fact we try to stay away from the malls and shopping madness this time of year.


How many times have you blown your nose today?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Actually, we haven't seen any kettles with bell ringers anywhere, but that could be due to the fact we try to stay away from the malls and shopping madness this time of year.
> 
> How many times have you blown your nose today?


I hit them with my car...so not as many bell ringers

Does on some random persons sleeve or coat count....then 5 times

How many times have you walked into some random office/house party, took food and drank then left?


----------



## nixie

I actually have done that once, at a hotel.

How many times have you toilet papered someones house (hopefully) as a kid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I was a good child


How many times did you penny someone into a dorm room in college?


----------



## The Creepster

All the time...I added my own twist though...I lit the room on fire to add that little "me" touch:googly:

How many times have you fell *UP* the staris


----------



## fick209

At least a dozen or so

How many times in an average year does your pet(s) visit the vet's office?


----------



## Spooky1

Usually just once.

How many times fallen through ice into a pond/lake/stream etc.


----------



## fick209

5 times that I recall, all as a kid, deepest being about 4' or up to my shoulders.

How many times have you had to shovel snow this winter?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

None....california xmas

how many times have you been slapped across the face


----------



## ededdeddy

couple 

How many times have you pretended to sick to get out of work around the house


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - if either of us doesn't feel up to cleaning, we just say so and live with the mess

How may times have you been inside a lighthouse?


----------



## ededdeddy

not sure..remember being on a tour of lighthouses if that helps

How many times have you been in a covered bridge


----------



## RoxyBlue

A couple, and probably in Vermont.


How many times have you been on a sailboat?


----------



## The Creepster

Does a guided Missile ship count? If so alot

How many times have you spit on someone when you sneezed


----------



## RoxyBlue

You need to stand a little closer while I answer that question


How many times do you look at yourself in a mirror on a typical day?


----------



## nixie

Maybe twice, I have gone entire days w/o looking. Sometimes, when your just home with a bunch little ones you have days like that (at least I do)

How many times have you noticed somebody had something in their teeth, but failed to tell them?


----------



## debbie5

Never- I always tell 'em since they can fix it right away.

How many times have you randomly paid somebody's bill, bought an anonymous, well-needed gift for a family, etc.?


----------



## The Creepster

All the time...I mean look who your talking too...I am "Mr Generosity"

How many times have to punched someone in your sleep...but its really your spouse


----------



## The Archivist

Never, I live alone thankfully.

How many times have you started a conversation with someone only to forget halfway through what the topic was?


----------



## RoxyBlue

All too frequently, I must confess - sometimes the train of thought just derails


How many times do you take the trash out each week?


----------



## The Creepster

7 days a week...cause Iam filthy, and kitty's are messy

How many times a day do you fight the urge to go buy something that you really don't need


----------



## nixie

You're supposed to fight that urge? Oops...

How many times have you paid a compliment that you didn't really mean?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every time someone shows me a picture of a newborn baby that looks, well, like a scary-looking newborn baby, and says "Isn't he/she beautiful?":googly:


How many times do you drink a caffeinated beverage in a week?


----------



## The Creepster

every morning...you think I am grumpy you don't want to see me without my coffee 

How many times have you seen it coming?


----------



## scareme

hundreds, and I still don't get out of the way.

How many times have you let them have it, then felt bad afterwards?


----------



## The Creepster

Ummmm NEVER for I am Creepster

How many times have you cursed gravity


----------



## scareme

Daily, after 40, gravity is not your friend. But you know that, being 96.

How many times have you had to unbutton the top button of your pants this season? Jack Ripper, I know you don't wear pants, so you'll have to skip this question.


----------



## The Creepster

None...

How many times have you rubber band the spray nozzle handle so its on the second someone turns on the faucet?


----------



## scareme

I used to do this at work in the darkroom all the time. It's so funny, unless you get a doctor. They have no sense of humor.

How many times have you shopped at a thrift store?


----------



## The Creepster

Well only when the speedo's and underwear is available 

How many times have you caught me looking at you


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Each and every time. But that's ok, I'm used to it.

How many times have you exchanged a Christmas present you just didn't like?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, but it worked out well, because I was able to trade a sweater I didn't like for a sweater my older sister didn't like.


How many times have you recycled a gift you didn't like into a Halloween prop?


----------



## The Creepster

Coal has endless possibilities...

How many times have to picked up and started to dial a number when someone was already on the phone ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few, and sometimes it was the person I was about to call (insert Twilight Zone theme here)

How many times did you sing "Jingle Bells" this month?


----------



## The Creepster

Thats a big ZERO

How many christmas trees have you run over?


----------



## scareme

Do you mean dead or alive ones?
Alive-1
Dead-2
The dead ones are eaiser to catch.

How many dirty dishes are in your sink right now?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe the sink is dirty-dish-free at the moment.


I'll go with mixing this up a bit since sometimes it's hard to come up with a "how many times" question....


How many cars have you owned since learning to drive?


----------



## The Creepster

29 cars/trucks........16 motorcycles...


How many times do you eat in a day?


----------



## The Archivist

I never stop, I'm a grazer.

how many times have you kissed a girl thinking she was a guy and vice versa?


----------



## scareme

Never, has that been a problem for you?

How many windows are in your house/apt?


----------



## nixie

17

How many times have you peeked in someones window?


----------



## scareme

A couple times, they shouldn't leave their drapes open.

How many times have you soaped windows?


----------



## The Creepster

Zip I just break 'em

How many times have you sneezed znd burped at the same time?


----------



## morbidmike

none just sneeze and farted


how many times have you dropped food and picked it up and yell 5 second rule and eat it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Countless times - I'm a firm believer in the 5 second rule.


How many times have you been late to work because of bad weather this month?


----------



## The Creepster

Never...work is just outside in my shop

How many times have you seen stars...from getting your bell rung?


----------



## morbidmike

few times until I got my new helmet


how many times have you cought the newspaper in your snowblower


----------



## The Archivist

Snow in California?? None

how many times have you kissed someone only to have them burp at the same time?


----------



## nixie

never, thankfully!

How many times have you tried to pass off a fart as something/someone else?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was that you, Nixie?


How many times have you accidentally hit your finger with a hammer?


----------



## morbidmike

I like to do it on purpose I love pain


how many times have you thrown sno balls at your neighbor


----------



## scareme

Happened all the time growing up. Not so often anymore. 

How many times have the neighbors asked you to watch the house while they were gone?


----------



## morbidmike

once cause it accidently burned to the ground


how many times cut yourself while trying to peel an apple


----------



## scareme

I learned after the first five times.

How many times have you tried to hold an intelegent phone conversation while trying to play on the game thread?


----------



## morbidmike

I cant multi task sorry


how many times have you made the phone breaking up noise on a call you wanted to get out of


----------



## scareme

Never, but I pretend someone is at the door.

How many times faked sleeping not to have to answer the kids asking you something?


----------



## The Creepster

ZzzzzZZzzZ

How many times have you made up a word


----------



## morbidmike

I invented kligon language


how may times have you lost your remote to the TV


----------



## The Creepster

All the time...shes has no attention span

How many times have you taken a penny?


----------



## scareme

I love pennies, but I never take one. I have to earn them honestly.

How many times have you paid for you purchase in all coins? And what did the clerk say?


----------



## The Creepster

At least 4 times...thank you come again


How many times have you wondered if I am your neighbor?


----------



## scareme

Every once in awhile in my nightmares.

How many times have you woke yourself up by moving, while trying to get away in a nightmare?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too many - I hate those dreams.


How many times have you dropped something right as you're taking it out of the oven?


----------



## scareme

OWW HOT! The it splatters and burns your skin. 

How many times have you put butter on a burn?


----------



## The Creepster

Well if I am looking for saturated fats and trans fats...never

How many times have you vomit burped


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and ewwwww - a few times


How many times have you missed the toilet when tossing your cookies?


----------



## The Creepster

I never do that in my house...but others..I HAVE DESTROYED

How man times have you gotten your foot stuck in something?


----------



## morbidmike

only in bear traps


how many times have you seen greese the movie


----------



## The Archivist

never, I hate musicals.

How many times have you done something stupid then blame it on someone else?


----------



## nixie

I may have as a kid. I'm now a stickler for owning up.

How many times have you argued with someone in public?


----------



## morbidmike

several I hate stupid people


how many times have you picked your nose and there was a hair stuck in your booger


----------



## scareme

Never, I'm a lady.

How many times have you ignored morbid mike, thinking he would get the hint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

1968 times as of this morning

How many times do you mail anything out each week?


----------



## morbidmike

my wife does all that


how many times will Scareme say she's a lady when next to her avatar it says"SHE'S NO LADY"!!!!!!?????


----------



## RoxyBlue

One hundred kazillion times, at least:googly:


How many times did you slip on ice last week?


----------



## morbidmike

I have slip resistant shoe's so none


how many times have you tipped a cow to get a milk shake


----------



## The Creepster

None...but I have a chicken

How many times have you drank from the carton


----------



## scareme

Never, ugh.

How many times have the neighbors had to ask you to turn down the music?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, I am a considerate neighbor


How many times have you told someone in your house to turn down the TV?


----------



## debbie5

Every day.

How many times have you bought the pricier dog food at the specialty place just because the guy there will put the 55 pound bag of it in your car's trunk for you?


----------



## nixie

Never thought of that...

How many times have you yelled at someone else's kids?


----------



## The Creepster

every one I see....followed by a knock down...

How many times have you pinched a random booty


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can't remember - It's been over 20 years since I pinched anyone's booty other than Spooky1's


How many times have you moved since you left your first home?


----------



## The Creepster

13 times....I have to keep the authorities busy 

How many times have you cursed the sun


----------



## scareme

Once in awhile, but then I take it back, cause I'd miss the sun if it wasn't there.

How many times do you get up durning the night?


----------



## morbidmike

once at 3 am too go pee pee


how many times have you drove on the side walks to meet people


----------



## RoxyBlue

Six times last week - they kept ducking for cover, though.


How many times have you been on a blind date?


----------



## morbidmike

I dated a blind deaf girl best date ever

how many times have you drank someone elses soda


----------



## The Creepster

Never...

How many times have you thought you had more money then you had in your pocket


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - put gas in the car, opened my wallet, and saw less money than I needed to pay for it.


How may times do you go to the grocery store during the week?


----------



## The Creepster

Once....

How many times have you had a pen explode in your pocket?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I believe I've seen the aftermath of a pen exploding in the laundry.


How many times have you started a diet since January 1?


----------



## debbie5

None. I don't diet...I cut back or dont eat at all...then I almost pass out and have to yell for somebody to bring me food or o.j.


How many times have you forgotten the dog outside or at groomer's and left them there??


----------



## morbidmike

never I love my kids too much


how many times have you been honked at for not paying attention when the stop light turn's green


----------



## The Archivist

All the time before I couldn't drive cause of my eyes.

How many times have you wished you could have the job you wanted vs the job you were only just qualified for? (personally I want to be an aerospace engineer)


----------



## nixie

I might be qualified for for I would like to do, but lack the guts to go for it...

How many times have you laughed so hard it literally hurt?


----------



## The Archivist

Several, usually at the expense of another.

How many times have you wanted to build something but the weather won't cooperate?


----------



## The Creepster

Never...have a shop 

How many times have you out ran the police?:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, I'm a law abiding citizen


How many times have you eaten diet oatmeal?


----------



## Moon Dog

I didn't know there was such a thing

How many times have you been banned?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Countless


How many times have you lost at Last Post Wins?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never! 

How many times have you walked the doggies?


----------



## The Creepster

never they walk themselves

How many times have you thought it matters


----------



## morbidmike

once and I was wrong

how many times have you took a break to post on this site!!!!!!????


----------



## The Creepster

too many

How many times did you think you were in like flint?


----------



## morbidmike

never I don't like flint


how many time's has someone messed up your post hahaha


----------



## The Archivist

Whose flint?


How many times have you gotten a migraine at work, lain down and gotten yelled at by the boss who doesn't believe you?


----------



## The Creepster

Never...professionals perform no matter whats going on

How many times have you been caught


----------



## Moon Dog

Well, there was this girl... I didn't know she was married...

How many bands have you played in?


----------



## Zurgh

None, but I did experiment with the electric triangle (Ouch!)


How many times have you been lost in your own home?


----------



## Jack Reaper

With or without intoxicants?

How many times have you canceled plans to sit at home and watch......ugh....American Idol?


----------



## The Creepster

Never....

How many times have you questioned your mortality


----------



## RoxyBlue

Who said I was mortal?


How many times do you brush your hair before going to bed at night?


----------



## The Creepster

Does back hair count?

How many times have you wanted to, but then realized you already did


----------



## morbidmike

I want the creepster to hit 4000 posts....oh he did


how many times have you fallen off a ladder


----------



## The Creepster

to many times....BUT never did any damage..cause I RULE

how many times have you drank to that?


----------



## morbidmike

lots in fact I'll drink to that


how many times have you gotten a paper cut


----------



## fick209

too many times to count, but none today:googly:

How many times do you get home from work, just to realize you have to go back because you forgot something?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never, it'll be there in the morning.

How many times have locked your keys in the car?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Only once.

How many times have you deep fried a turkey?


----------



## Zurgh

Never, yet. But I do have the gear.


How many times have you been interrupted mid discussion and then completely forgot what you were even talking about?


----------



## The Creepster

Never....cause no one in their right mind would interrupt me 

How many times have you say no that does not make you fat...but it really does


----------



## scareme

I don't think I ever have.

How many times have you watched your favorite movie? And what is it?


----------



## debbie5

Uncountable times and "Blazing Saddles".

How many times have you lied to get out of a traffic ticket??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - a cop has heard it all anyway

True story - A friend of mine got out of fine and ticket for a traffic violation because he was the only one in traffic court who did not try to excuse his way out of the ticket. The judge said he was refreshingly honest and dismissed the charges.

How many time did you have to get up last night to go to the bathroom after you went to bed?


----------



## The Creepster

Zero----

How many times have you thought it was a different day


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too many. I'm almost afraid to retire because I might forget totally what day it is:googly:


How many times have you had to change a tire?


----------



## The Creepster

at least a thousand times

How many times have you wanted to be hidden?


----------



## scareme

Do you mean how many times in a day? At least three times.

How many times have you closed the cat's tail in a car door?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but one of my sisters once closed my hand in a car door (not on purpose, of course).

How many times have you had a facial?


----------



## debbie5

Never..except ones I give myself, and those are rare (red clay). I don't understand/"get" the whole mani/pedi/spa thing. Now a good massage is whoolleee 'nuther thing....

How many times have you caught a fish so gross that you cut the line rather than touch it??


----------



## Moon Dog

Never, don't fish much if at all

How many times did you go camping last year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero - haven't camped in decades


How many times have you used an outhouse?


----------



## morbidmike

I use porta jons all the time


how many time's have you made beef jerkey?


----------



## The Archivist

Twice. 1st time was cause I was curious to see if I could do it. The second time was on a dare. The meat was a mystery, it resembled beef...

How many times have you decided to walk to work, only to find out that when you got there, the device to open an automatic gate is still in the car?


----------



## morbidmike

never I dont even like walking to my truck


how many times have you had limburger cheese??


----------



## The Creepster

never

How many times have you thought you were safe


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm always safe. My guardian angel is extremely protective


How many times have you been to your favorite restaurant?


----------



## The Creepster

at least 5 times a year...

How many times have you thought "You are what you think you are"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thousands, 'cause it's true


How many times have you vacationed somewhere outside of the United States?


----------



## The Creepster

16 times

How many times have to used a rotary phone


----------



## The Archivist

Everytime, I visit my grandfather. His fingers are too big to use a tiny cellphone pad.

How many times have you want to lay down a layer of tire rubber yet accelerate slowly at a green light while sitting next to a cop?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never, I at least chirp the tires... 

How many times have you walked in a room only to forget why you went in there in the first place?


----------



## The Creepster

Once....but I can' remember when 

How many times have you taken one for the team


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - people need to take responsibility for their own actions and not expect someone else to bail them out

Actually, I once was laid off from a job as a direct result of someone who worked for me screwing up - one of the consequences of being a manager is you are held responsible for both your own actions and those of your direct reports.


How many times have you shoveled snow in the past week?


----------



## The Creepster

ZERO ....HAhahHAHahHAhAHAhah

How many times have you worried I might be closer then you think


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Every single day.....

How many times have you had escargot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - too scary looking


How many times have you had sushi?


----------



## The Archivist

Tons of times. I LOVE sushi!!

How many times have you picked a fight with someone only to realize that it was the wrong person? (Think twins)


----------



## The Creepster

Once....on a bet...I won the beat down and lost the tooth I knocked out of their head

How many times have to tasted someone's tears


----------



## morbidmike

just my own


how many times have you forgotten to brush your teeth and floss


----------



## The Archivist

A few, if I'm rushed to get out the door. 

How many times have you been pulled over by the cops cause they or someone spotted a dirty shovel and "bloody" clothes in the back of your vehicle? (This does NOT include the month of October!! Cops expect things like that during October.)


----------



## The Creepster

Never..because I am a master of evading....plus well...te-hehehehehehe

How many times have you chose the wrong path, but enjoyed it


----------



## The Archivist

several, but only when I'm riding my friend's locomotive on the LALS track.

How many times have you wished you could tell an annoying person to shut the hell up?


----------



## The Creepster

I always speak my mind or my fists

How many times have you walked into a mailbox


----------



## fick209

none that I recall, however I did walk into a giant glass wall at the place of Custer's Last Stand in Montana (can't think of place name right now)

How many times have you gotten a speeding ticket?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Twice.

How many times have you burnt yourself with hot glue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once - it really smarts, too


How many times have you entered the $20 prop contest?


----------



## The Archivist

Officially? None, but I'm thinking that this year may be different...or maybe not, I want to concentrate more on the yard haunt.

How many times have you been woken up by your pet breathing in your face?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Many, but all things considered it's one of the nicer ways to be woken up.

How many times have you ever locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## The Creepster

Never...can't be done with dead bolts 

How many times have you gotten splashed by someones stupid windshield washer


----------



## fick209

none that I can recall

how many times have you been splashed by a vehichle driving past through a puddle?


----------



## The Creepster

It happens a lot when your ride motorcycles...thats why I love my Ball-Peen hammer

How many times have you wonder was that real?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm wondering if you're real right now


How many times have you taken a ferry boat ride?


----------



## The Archivist

A couple. 

How many times have you needed to have an explosive cabin decompression during an important business meeting but couldn't leave to do it?


----------



## The Creepster

Never...I let em fly I am not bashful

How many times how you wanted a singing bush?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean like those animated ones you find in the stores at Christmas? I hate those things


How many times have you thrown a brick through a window?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I never have but my son did.

How many times have you run a red light?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Once. But I sat there for almost 15 minutes debating it. (light was stuck on red in my direction and it was coming home from a night shift)

How many times have you had a favorite restaurant go out of business?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Four.... Sullivan's and Levi's (locals here in Midland), Chi Chi's and Don Pablo's

How many times have you stiffed your waiter/waitress on the tip?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Once, but the service was terrible, the waitress was rude, and I purposely waited for her to come back so I could tell her so.

How many times have you watched the sun rise after being out all night.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

More than I can count...but that was back in the day.

How many times have you thrown up after going on a carnival ride?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Twice... once when I was very young, and once when I was older and realized these rides aren't fun any more.

How many times have you gone camping out in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I was always somewhere when I camped

How many times have you been camping and had your tent fall on you during the nght?


----------



## fick209

I think only once...it was out in the Badlands of South Dakota during a terrible storm

How many times have you been stung by a bee?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I've been stung twice by wasps/hornets

How many times do you change clothes during a typical day?


----------



## The Creepster

2 times....after I work out

How many times do you eat a day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably like 5 or 6 - I'm a grazer, not a big meal eater


How many times have you changed your mind?


----------



## fick209

Waaaay too many to count, so far today at least 4 times I have changed my mind about something

How many times have you lost your house keys?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I've ever done that (knock on wooden head)


How many times have you locked yourself out of your car?


----------



## The Creepster

never had a car with locks

How many times have you scared yourself


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't know how many times, but I've definitely done it. I think the last time was when I saw a shadow out the corner of my eye and thought it was a spider hanging near my face

How many times have you broken your nose?


----------



## The Creepster

3 times....

How many times have you bought something..just to return it because you realized you could not afford it


----------



## fick209

never that I can recall, I'm very budget oriented

on the same lines,

how many times have you had a budget for a certain project and completely blown it?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

only a couple of times, pretty good with budgets actually

How many times have you required stitches?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least three times because of accidents. The rest were on purpose


How many times have you had to wear a cast?


----------



## morbidmike

never I have only broken a toe and a finger thank god


how many times have you superglued your finger's togeather by accident


----------



## The Creepster

never

How many times have you went just a little too far


----------



## Dark Star

too many times to count

How many times have you wished you could do without a car


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many - now if I could just perfect a transporter system


How many times do you floss your teeth each week?


----------



## The Archivist

occasionally if I remember. 

How many times have you pulled a practical joke on a boss/co-worker?


----------



## fick209

I manage at least 4 or 5 good jokes at work each year

How many times to you hit the snooze button on alarm clock in the morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I just turn it off and take my chances


How many times have you been late to work this past month?


----------



## haunted canuck

none not working at the moment
How many times have you laughed so hard you almost peed your pants


----------



## The Creepster

when ever possible...along with some poo

How many times have you thought you knew that guy eating a taco was going to do something bad


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I stay away from those evil taco places


How many times has someone told you that you're crazy?


----------



## jaege

In my life? WAY too many to count. I've told myself I was crazy too many times to count. Hmmm...that could mean I am crazy.

How many times have you rode the Haunted Mansion ride in Disney World?


----------



## The Archivist

D-World? Never, cant afford to go. D-land? Millions.

How many times have you eaten at a restaurant that wasn't as clean as it should have been? (For Southern California Haunter's was the rating B or lower?)


----------



## jaege

Many, and happily. I love me some dirty restaurants.



...sent food back to the kitchen at a restaurant


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only once I can remember, and it wasn't my food - it was my mom's. She got chicken fingers at a little diner and some of them were raw on the inside. The restaurant took them off the bill and gave her more to take home.


How many times have you been in a helicopter?


----------



## MistressWitch

None. Would like to though.

How many times have you run a red light when no one was around?


----------



## Goblin

None. Cops always hiding somewhere

HMT have you been interrupted by a wrong number?


----------



## RoxyBlue

More times than I can count


How many times have you left a telemarketing call on hold?


----------



## fick209

At least once a week, I set the phone down on the desk, come back 15 minutes later, and still hear: Hello, hello are you still there, then I finally say not interested and end the call.

How many times to you go to the grocery store in a week?


----------



## The Creepster

2 times....cause I like to hug strangers 

How many times have you had a over due book?


----------



## The Archivist

several.

HMT have you found the desiccated remains of your hubby/wife/child's food under the seat in the car after they swore up one side and down the other that they threw it away? HMT have they then denied that it was theirs?


----------



## jaege

NEVER in my car. A swift burial would result. ( I love my car)


HMT have you lied and said someones home cooking was good.


----------



## The Archivist

A couple. Usually whenever my mother would try a new recipe.

How many times have you been driving and forget what your destination was?


----------



## jaege

Happens occasionally.


HMT have you driven to your destination but forgot the trip


----------



## The Creepster

Never ...I don't drink and drive

How many times have you had teeth embedded in your knuckles from a fun night


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Never...guess my nights aren't that fun...

How many hot dogs could you eat in one sitting?


----------



## morbidmike

at least 8 to 10 I love hot dog's


how many time's have you ate salt strait up when you were a kid?


----------



## The Creepster

0

How many times have you cursed someone


----------



## jaege

Never since I don't have the ability to curse or hex.

How many times have you burned flesh


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

many if you count hot glue....in fact a pretty good burn a couple of days ago

How many times have you entered the $20 Prop Challenge?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice.


How many times have you won a contest of any kind?


----------



## morbidmike

very few times


how many times has a prop broke when you tried to move it


----------



## The Creepster

0...the advantage of steel

How many times have you convinced someone to do something stupid...for fun


----------



## morbidmike

I dont think i have


how many times have you cut your toe nails too short


----------



## The Creepster

never but that would suck

How many times have you seen Vanilla Ice in concert


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, because that would also suck


How many times have you changed insurance companies?


----------



## The Creepster

twice...

How many times have you seen a moose


----------



## fick209

excluding zoos and state parks, I have seen moose in the wild on several occasions..but the coolest was camping in Boundry Waters and a cow and 2 calfs walked right into our camp

How many times have you had stitches?


----------



## The Creepster

LOL...ummm thats going to take too long.... lets say more then twenty times

how many times have you thought you were in control


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thousands


How many times have you lost control?


----------



## The Creepster

at every opportunity....cause random acts of violence really pass the time

How many times have you been caught scoping out another person


----------



## The Archivist

all the time, apparently I'm not as subtle as I thought. 

How many times have you wished you could go up to the teenage boy wearing his pants halfway down his butt and finish what gravity and a lack of style decency started?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - people are allowed to look foolish when they're young and foolish


How many times has your local grocery store stopped stocking one of your favorite items?


----------



## The Archivist

all the time. It's REALLY frustrating especially when someone like me (y'all know my psych conditions by now) gets used to a certain pattern.

HMT have you entered in a website address thinking it was for something safe yet came back something COMPLETELY different? (Happened to me today. Parents were not happy.)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Happened to me at work ! I was looking for info on the Whitehouse. The address is really www.whitehouse.gov. .com is something else !

How many times have you lost everything in a computer crash ?


----------



## The Creepster

Never..I use Mac

How many times do you have to run several anti-virus proggies...a firewall....update security patches that end up messing up your operating system because Windows 7 was my idea?:googly: HahahahHHAahHHAh


----------



## The Archivist

Never. I have my dad for such eventualites. He is a former computer tech.


HMT have you gone to the bathroom and could swear you lost several pounds after coming out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - and I think that's a guy thing based on what happens here at work:googly:


How many times have you been to Florida?


----------



## The Creepster

several times.....

How many times have you missed the point


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Practically my whole life.


How many times have you left the house with a shirt inside out?


----------



## The Archivist

Never. I wear shirts that have writing on them so there's never any possiblity of such a mistake.

HMT - have you wished you could be President?


----------



## The Creepster

LOL never could not pay me enough

How many times have you been shot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but my boss got shot in the leg by a friend of his while hunting ducks - it was quite amusing since they're both safety professionals


How many times did you cook your own dinner this past week?


----------



## The Creepster

every night...my wife hates to cook

How many times have you thought you were thinking you could do it


----------



## Goblin

Too many to count

How many times has your Halloween festivities been rained out


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far, zero - we did get some rain showers last year but just covered the vulnerable props until the skies cleared


How many times have you gotten a refund on your income tax return from the Feds in the last three years?


----------



## The Creepster

All 3 years....

How many times have you wanted to help but did not because it would not really help just enable?


----------



## The Archivist

a couple of times.

HMT have you wished that your neighbor would just move out of their house/apartment so you could use the space for storage?


----------



## The Creepster

lots of times...I am going to have to buy that house now

How many times have you gotten so angry that the vein popped out in you forehead


----------



## The Archivist

Veins? Never, I did have a zit pop once though.

HMT have you wished you could go back in time to pick up all the priceless works of art/sculpture/etc. before they became priceless? For example, when the first issue of Batman came out in '32 or Superman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, because if I had those priceless items, I'd be paying high insurance premiums on them.


How many times have you witnessed a car accident?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Numerous, I live in one of the worst cities for driving.


HMT have you laid down under the sky and counted the stars?


----------



## The Archivist

Today, 1. Lifetime, several.

HMT would you wrack your brain to fix a problem prop before giving up?


----------



## The Creepster

every time...cause I never quit...EVER

How many times have you thought...this is going to end badly


----------



## mysticwitch

too many to count.........but so it goes

How many times have you got in the middle of something you wished you never did


----------



## Goblin

Dozens

HMT have you been locked out of your car?


----------



## The Creepster

Zero...I have no locks on them

How many times have you shake hands with beef?


----------



## Zurgh

(Classified for security reasons)



How many times have you done that "funny thing you do" this week?


----------



## The Creepster

628 times...I am very spunky

How many times did you play my "Fun House" pinball machine?


----------



## Zurgh

Till my fingers bled, I thought I cleaned it all up...



H M T have you felt the need to snap someones neck today?


----------



## The Creepster

Actually zero....cause my lobotomy is working

How many times have you sneezed water out your nose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hate when that happens


How many times have you taken a wrong turn?


----------



## The Creepster

I am here aren't I? Te-heheheheeheh

How many times did you feel the cool breeze at night and think...I can go now in peace


----------



## Goblin

None

How many times have you heard a noise at night and think there
was a prowler in the house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too many - I hate when that happens, too


How many times did you change your major in college?


----------



## The Archivist

3 times. 

HMT have you wished you could back in time to witness some major event in history? (When would that time be, just out of curiousity?)


----------



## Goblin

Too many to count. Would love to go back and see the dinosaurs.

How many times did a prop fail to turn out as hoped?


----------



## The Archivist

Can't count that high. 

BTW, my time in history that I would love to see would be the Kennedy assasination. I would take a couple of HD video cameras and mount them ahead of time in the places that were supposedly important. (Grassy knoll, depository, along the route itself, etc.)

HMT have you wished you could have dated the popular girl/guy when you were in high school?


----------



## Goblin

Many times. Did once though

HMT have you ever been snowed in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably half a dozen times at least


How many times do you have breakfast out each week?


----------



## The Creepster

never...I am boring

How many times have you paid your dues?


----------



## Goblin

Too many to count

Have you flown a kite?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes


How many times have you forgotten what game thread you were on?


----------



## The Creepster

Thanks for coming....

How many times did you feel like you were really meant for great things but decided to sleep in instead


----------



## The Archivist

all the time. Story of my imaginary life.

HMT have you wished you could cuss out your boss/teacher in another language?


----------



## The Creepster

I am my own Boss...so I do it all the time in jibberish

How many times have you wanted to be pushed to the limit


----------



## The Archivist

Ignore this one.

Was thinking of the wrong topic.


----------



## The Archivist

Depending on the circumstances, all the time.

HMT have you wished you cook/bake a masterpiece and have it on the front cover of a magazine?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Honestly...never

How many times have you ever hit a squirrel while driving?


----------



## Zurgh

LOTS, a long time ago I used to go out of my way to kill them, now I stop to let them pass.


H M T have you wished to fly without wings?


----------



## Goblin

About a zillion times

HMT have you had trouble assembling a toy?


----------



## The Creepster

All the time...but its good to be a fabricator, cause I WILL make it work

How many times have you been tripped by nothing?


----------



## The Archivist

a few times.

HMT have you forgotten a key piece of clothing when in a rush to get going in the morning?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you watched an old horror movie though you've seen it a million times


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tons. It's like revisiting an old friend


How many times have you gotten your hand caught in a closing door?


----------



## Goblin

A couple of times. Foot mostly

HMT said you weren't gonna do something anymore then wind up doing it anyway?


----------



## The Creepster

Too many

How many times have you gotten more money back then paid cause the cashier can't add


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once at a gas station - he was most grateful when I suggested he try again


How many times have you been to a play at a theater in the past year?


----------



## The Archivist

none in my area.

HMT have you designed something but when it came time to build it, it came out completely different?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have you gotten lost following someone else's directions?


----------



## The Creepster

Too many times cause people can't read maps correctly

How many times have you put on your shorts inside out


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you mean the undergarment-type shorts, maybe once.


How many times have you gotten a really big splinter in your hand or foot?


----------



## The Creepster

I got a 4 inch one in my foot once...I was 6 years old and learned the value of wearing shoes when climbing trees

How many times have you yelled at the radio


----------



## Hauntiholik

Not as many times as I've yelled at other drivers.

How many times have you dyed your hair?


----------



## Goblin

None. 

HMT have you thought you seen a ghost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not ever, I don't think, but I have sensed them or something like them


How many times have you been to a seance?


----------



## Goblin

None unfortunately

How many times have you thought you seen an UFO?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Never.

How many times have you watched the Addams Family movies?


----------



## The Creepster

Sober? ZERO

How many times did you have envy today?


----------



## Goblin

None

How many sweets did you eat today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also none - sweets in the morning don't sit well with me


How many times have you been to a funeral this year?


----------



## The Creepster

2 times...the people I know don't have long life spans

How many times did you talk to customer service with someone from another country


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several - our Staples rep is in Nova Scotia


How many times have you climbed a tree?


----------



## The Creepster

hundreds of times...

How many times have experienced gravity's cruel law


----------



## Goblin

More times than I care to remember

HMT do you get a cold a year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Usually once


How many times have you been in a hospital?


----------



## Dead2Rights

Just got out...wait, did you mean medical or mental?

How many times have you wished you were someone else?


----------



## nixie

Never- I guess I like being me.

How many times have you been caught re-gifting?


----------



## Dead2Rights

Once. (Hanging my head)  

How many times have you wished you could inherit a lot of money from a rich relative to spend on your haunt?


----------



## nixie

I would love the inheriting money part.... maybe not the dead relative part. Perhaps I can find out I was left an inheritance by some rich relative that died when I was a small child that I never knew... Wow, I'm way over-thinking this one.

How many times have you incorporated one of your props into your regular home decor during the "off season"?


----------



## Goblin

Every year

HMT-Did an idea look good on paper than when you built it


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't put my ideas on paper, so I have no standard for comparison


How many times have you lost a good friend?


----------



## Dark Star

once was enough

How many times have you blown a tire while driving?


----------



## Goblin

None. They have luckily been slow leaks

HMT have you strayed from a diet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've never really been on a formal diet, so "zero" should be the correct answer


How many times have you been to the nursery looking for new plants since the weather started warming up?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you planted a garden and have it die on you


----------



## The Creepster

All the time...maybe I need to plant it in dirt this year

How many times have you seen the sun in a year?


----------



## Goblin

About a zillion

HMT have lost something and never find it again


----------



## scareme

Does that include my mind? 47 times.

HMT have you spoke to a stranger, and they acted like you were a little strange?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have got a card in the mail and say "Who the heck are they?"


----------



## The Creepster

All the time...I guess its time to move 

How many times have you broken a toothpick tip between your teeth?


----------



## Goblin

Once or twice

HMT have you been awakened at not by an upset stomach


----------



## Dark Star

Never!!! Wood and teeth should never touch lol

How many times have you said to yourself "I am in the wrong line" at the store?


----------



## Goblin

A couple of times

HMT have you gotten lost in a small town?


----------



## RavenLunatic

lots of times even though i knew my way around

how many times have you purposely gotten lost just to explore?


----------



## Goblin

None. If I want to explore I explore

HMT have you been caught out in the rain without an umbrella?


----------



## RavenLunatic

i'm sure i've been "caught" quite a few times since i never use an umbrella

hmt have you enjoyed the rain


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have you said "Just a couple of games" and then play all day?


----------



## RavenLunatic

rarely. and usually it's when i'm falling apart and need to stop thinking

hmt can you play humpty dumpty before there's nothing left


----------



## Goblin

5-6 times

HMT do you snack a day?


----------



## RavenLunatic

rarely. i just had a hershey bar but that's not a usual thing. the wii says a candy bar is 455 calories and unless you're doing aerobics it takes forever to burn those off on there 
hmt can you be a smartass and get away with it


----------



## Goblin

The numbers are near infinite. lol

HMT havekept an ol sweater or coat rather than get a new one?


----------



## RavenLunatic

i rarely wear a coat. usually an old hoodie and i have a few. i'm still wearing an ac/dc one if that's any indication lol

how many times can you be late leaving and still barely make it on time? and on that i have to run out the door


----------



## Goblin

Depends on how far away it is. Usually once or twice

HMT have you said I gonna cut back on my decorations and wind up buying more?


----------



## Monk

never


How many times have you bought something only to find that when you got home you already had it?


----------



## Dark Star

hehe once or twice...I guess I must have a thing for rubber bats and rats cause I keep buying them.

How many times have you gotten up early only to realize it is a weekend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's happened a couple times


How many times have you missed the nail and hit your thumb with a hammer?


----------



## Evil Queen

Not very often.

How many times have you gotten in the car and forgot where you were going?


----------



## The Creepster

a few...but I meant to do that lol

How many times have you sneezed and coughed at the same time?


----------



## Evil Queen

Too many to count

How many times have you touched a real casket?


----------



## The Creepster

Lots..cause they are fun

How many times have you been caught with your hand in the cookie jar?


----------



## Evil Queen

Never I'm too sneaky.

How many times have you put your shoes on the wrong feet?


----------



## The Creepster

several times....lol

How many times have you seen Waldo?


----------



## Evil Queen

Constantly

How many times have you fell out of bed?


----------



## The Creepster

at least 10....

How many times have you been punched in your sleep?


----------



## Evil Queen

Too many

How many times have you run thru the house naked?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have sneezed today?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think just once


How many times have you forgotten it was your turn?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you said going to bed now and still up 2 hours later?


----------



## Dark Star

now.


HMT have you skipped dinner?


----------



## Goblin

More times than I can count

HMT have you started to write a letter and tear it up?


----------



## Hauntiholik

all of the time!

how many times have you sent yourself email reminders?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too many to count


How many times have you lost a job?


----------



## Dark Star

luckily never

how many times have you gotten up and there was no coffee in the house?


----------



## The Creepster

Never....

How many times have you given your loved one a donkey punch?


----------



## Evil Queen

Never

How many times have you?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you forgot your train of thought


----------



## RoxyBlue

What did you ask me?


How many times have you seen a flame war on a forum?


----------



## The Creepster

Whats that? If it involves FIRE I WILL WIN

How many times do you brush your teeth a day?


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have you gotten interested in a tv program and had to leave in the
middle of it?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Quite often...need Tivo

HMT have you gotten out of the shower to answer the phone?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have you been disappointed by a friend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fortunately not very often


How many times have you had a tooth pulled?


----------



## The Creepster

6 times....4 wisdom...2 from fun nights out LOL

How many times have you been pinched?


----------



## Goblin

More times than I remember

HMT have you fallen asleep in a movie theater?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you fallen asleep at church?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Once

How many times have you had a sunburn?


----------



## Dark Star

Too many times and I don't burn easily

How many times have you bought a new plant or flowers for the garden and they never quite make it in the ground?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Twice

How many time have you planned an outdoor party that got rained out?


----------



## Dark Star

Never...I live in Arizona lol

How many times have you planned on baking a birthday cake and decided to just go buy one?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Never

How many time have you place something on your car, got in, and then started to drive off.


----------



## fravak

At least a dozen

How many times have you stepped on the brakes and had coffee pour down your windshield, followed by the coffee cup?


----------



## The Creepster

Whats a windsheild?

How many times have you shaved with a straight razor?


----------



## Evil Queen

Never

How many times have you stepped on a nail?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you burned dinner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably a couple times


How many times do you visit family out of town every year?


----------



## Evil Queen

None

How many times have you considered shaving your head?


----------



## The Creepster

several


How many times have you seen your own demise?


----------



## Evil Queen

Several, it wasn't pretty.

How many times have you gotten lost?


----------



## Goblin

More times than I care to remember

HMT have you had a cookout rained out?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

HMT have you forgotten your PIN at an ATM


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you ever gotten stuck in the mud?


----------



## morbidmike

about 200 dollars times


how many times have you gotten yelled at by your spouse for posting too much


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Never

How many times have you won anything playing lottery?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few, but only a few dollars at a time.


How many times do you get up during the night to use the bathroom?


----------



## Dark Star

never

How many times have you tripped over the dog or cat?


----------



## The Creepster

Too many

How many times have you been given a flat tire


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you given someone a flat tire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once many years ago, and he deserved it



How many times have you tried a new hairstyle?


----------



## The Creepster

evertime I wake up

How many times have you been fooled by light


----------



## Evil Queen

A few

How many times have you watched the sunset?


----------



## Goblin

More times than I can remember

HMT have you run out of ingredients in the middle of cooking something?


----------



## Hauntiholik

a few times

How many times have you replaced your windshield?


----------



## Goblin

None. The engine? Three times

HMT have you been stood up?


----------



## The Creepster

None yet

How many times have you seen Weird Al in concert


----------



## Evil Queen

None

How many times have you been to concerts?


----------



## Goblin

Once to see Elvis in 1972

HMT have you ever called a wrong number?


----------



## Joiseygal

Most likely over 50 times in my life including 5 times in one night alone

How many times did you get in a car accident?


----------



## The Creepster

Well I have never hit no one but I have been hit a lot

How many times have you found hair in your mouth?


----------



## Goblin

A few

HMT have you had soimeone borrow tools and not bring them back


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Never...guess I'm lucky in that respect

HMT have you ever been audited by the IRS?


----------



## scareme

Fingers crossed, never.

HMT have you woken with a dead animal in your bed? (gotta love cats)


----------



## nixie

Never, but I am being reviewed by the IRS right now...

HMT have you posted a message on facebook that you regreted?


----------



## scareme

Never, is that how the IRS got you nixie?

HMT have you woke and dressed, to find it was still the middle of the night?


----------



## nixie

More times than I can count, such a disorienting feeling. 
(Scareme-I kinda told me sister in law off on facebook today, now I feel really bad. I apologized, even though I still think she had it coming...)

HMT have you worn dirty socks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every day (the socks I wear for walking the dog get re-used because I only have them on for about 25 minutes in the morning)

How many times have you called your parents this month?


----------



## Goblin

None. They're both deceased

HMT have you baked a cake and not have it turn out like you planned?


----------



## The Creepster

Once...and I never baked again

How many times have you suspected the butterflies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every time the hummingbird food disappears



How many times have you rebooted your computer today?


----------



## The Creepster

Mac...zero...... PC 8 times...it was my idea for windows 7

How many times did you find money this weeK


----------



## Evil Queen

Once

HMT have you won a prize?


----------



## Goblin

A couple. Biggest one was a chest of drawers

HMT times have you won money on the lottery?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Just a few and only a few bucks...

HMT have you ridden a roller coaster?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you ridden the ferris wheel?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

More times than I can remember

HMT have you truly been spooked where you get the chills and the hairs stand up on your arms.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT times have you spilled something on you?


----------



## Joiseygal

Too many times to count

How many times did you get detention in school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I was a good child


How many times did you get straight A's on a report card?


----------



## Evil Queen

Never

HMT have you gone on a diet?


----------



## The Creepster

Never...I am always on the same diet

How many times have you felt like you need to roll around


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday when the dog started rolling in something stinky in the yard - I felt a need to bond


How many times have you bought a new pair of shoes this year?


----------



## Goblin

None so far

HMT have you coughed today?


----------



## The Creepster

None

How many times have you smelled grease today?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you put off doing something you know needs to be done


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have enough fingers to count that


How many times do you check your email each day?


----------



## Goblin

Two or three times

HMT have you bought clothes that you outgrew quickly


----------



## The Creepster

a few times depends on...nevermind

How many times have you read between the lines


----------



## Goblin

More times than I can count

HMT have you been lied too


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Too many times to count

How many times have you cut a friend or family member completely out of your life?


----------



## Goblin

5 times

HMT have you broke down on a dark lonely road?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

once. I was on a 800 mile trip with my mother and sister (we were kids) and my mother's vehicle broke down. It was the time before cell phones, and she left my sister and I in the car and had to hike several miles to a small group of houses to find help. Scary.


How many times have you quit a job?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you been fired?


----------



## The Creepster

once

How many times have you closed your hand in a drawer


----------



## Goblin

Several

HMT have you played this game?


----------



## The Creepster

too many

How many times have you loss track


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gazillions


How many times did you have to retake a math class in school?


----------



## The Creepster

twice....I was lazy

How many times have you put your shoes on the wrong foot


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you almost been caught playing games at work?


----------



## Joiseygal

I play games all the time I babysit. 

HMT have you got caught speeding?


----------



## apetoes

twice, but crying helped.

How many times have you carved a pumpkin?


----------



## Evil Queen

Far too many to count.

HMT have you not carved a pumpkin?


----------



## The Creepster

twice...because My knife was stuck in something

How many times have you played with madness?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - sanity keeps getting in the way


How many times have you found loose change in your washing machine?


----------



## Evil Queen

Often enough to save up $30.00.

HMT have you found something unusual in the washing machine?


----------



## The Creepster

does a light bulb count?

How many times have you ran down a isle at a store yelling?


----------



## Evil Queen

A few times.

HMT have you changed your hairstyle?


----------



## The Creepster

Oh every time I wake up

How many times have you swore you would not do that again


----------



## Evil Queen

Far too many.

HMT have you sworn to never do that again, and did it again?


----------



## The Creepster

I have not the time to figure that one out lol

How many times have you been shocked...lol


----------



## Evil Queen

Several

How many times have you seen a bear?


----------



## The Creepster

ohhh in the wild I would say 15-20 times

How many times will you curse today?


----------



## Evil Queen

Too many times, I have a lot of driving to do today.

HMT have you dreamed of flying?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been on an airplane?


----------



## Evil Queen

4 or 5 times

HMT have you seen a tornado?


----------



## Dark Star

twice

How many time have you been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## Evil Queen

Never

HMT have you run out of gas?


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you had a cookout get rained out


----------



## The Creepster

Never..umbrella

How many times have you swallowed a penny?


----------



## Dark Star

none that I can remember 

How many time have you accidentally dinged the guys car next to you with your door?


----------



## Goblin

"Dinged?"
Once or twice.

HMT have you been in a wreck?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A couple three times


How many times have you been to a spa?


----------



## The Creepster

Ummmm I am not allowed in spas

How many times have you wondered if radio DJ's talk the same way off the air?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you ever wanted to be a movie star?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I _am_ a star - don't need no stinkin' movies:googly:

How many times have you fallen on stairs?


----------



## Dark Star

a couple

How many times have you been water skiing?


----------



## Evil Queen

Never

HMT do you check your appearance in a mirror?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every chance I get - I want to be sure I still have a reflection


How many times have you broken a mirror?


----------



## Goblin

Once or twice

HMT have ever thought you were cursed with bad luck?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you cast a spell on someone?:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

by cast do you mean "throw" and by spell do you mean "rock"...I would say alot

How many times have you felt so happy that you wanted to break stuff?


----------



## Goblin

Never

HMT have you come up short by the end of the month?


----------



## Dark Star

too many

How many times have you been in the hospital?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you had surgury?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many times - my warranty ran out a few years ago


How many times have you been to the library this year?


----------



## Evil Queen

I haven't been to a library in ages.

HMT have you been to a museum?


----------



## Dark Star

way to many to count...

how many times have you given money to a homeless person?


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you grown a garden


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many - our butterfly garden has been a work in progress for a few years now


How many times have you wanted to throw your cell phone out a car window?


----------



## Goblin

I don't have one

HMT have you had a cookout this year?


----------



## Dark Star

not this year.

How many times have you gotten a parking ticket?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you wished your neighbors would move away?


----------



## nixie

I think I'm the neighbor folks would like to wish away...

HMT have you bought something with the intention of returning it to the store when you were finished with it?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you followed domeone's directions and still got lost?


----------



## Dark Star

many

How many time have you gone to a drive In movie?


----------



## Goblin

Too many to remember
There are no more around here.......all walk in now

HMT have you been awakened to something crawling on you?


----------



## nixie

Three of four (shudder)

HMT have you eaten so much you felt sick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fortunately not very many - I hate that feeling


How many times have you listened to your favorite CD?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nightly

HMT have you eaten while sleeping?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been burlarized?


----------



## Dark Star

Once

How many times have you been rear ended?


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have you had to fix a flat in the rain?


----------



## morbidmike

never


how many times have you walked in the woods in the dark and a lil animal scared the crap outta you??


----------



## debbie5

Hahahahha!! sounds like Girl Scout camp!

How many times have you worn a non-clothing item as clothing?? (bacon bra, garbage bag pants, etc.)


----------



## The Creepster

once....cat hat

How many times have you thought what was yours was really MINE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - what's mine is mine and what's yours is...imaginary


How many times have you tripped on a flat surface?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you almost been caught play game online at work?


----------



## CB_Christmas

none. however my boss does play games with the workers sometimes.

how many times have you used a chair instead of a step ladder because it was closer?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have you fallen off a step ladder?


----------



## CB_Christmas

I cant even begin to count!

How many times have you been finnishing putting up your decorations when trick or treaters arrive?


----------



## Goblin

None. Always done days before

HMT has your haunt been rained out?


----------



## CB_Christmas

none!

how many times did you plan your vacation around decorating season?


----------



## Goblin

None. Like trips to the beach better

HMT has someone stolen your props


----------



## CB_Christmas

none! although one fellow was drunk and decided to punch my " great pumpkin" guy in the face. He then cursed the metal pole that held it together...gotta love karma...

How many times have you spent too much time on the forum without realizing till its too late?


----------



## Goblin

I've been on here at 4 am......How long is too late?

HMT have you accidently broke a prop


----------



## CB_Christmas

Guilty many times... too many to count. Im a very clumsy person. (sometimes I wonder why I trust myself with a heat knife. or a hammer, or a ladder for that matter!!:S )

How many times have you spent WAYY more money on a homemade prop then you said you would?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, that's the beauty of homemade


How many times have you been told to "get a life"?


----------



## The Creepster

LOL never, because who would have the GUTS! te-heheheheeheheh

How many times has your pet stolen your FOOD!


----------



## Goblin

Couple of times

HMT has your pet slept on your bed with you?


----------



## nixie

Pets- not terribly often, although the dog sleeps on the floor beside the bed. We do however, always have at least one kid with us...

HMT have you snagged a piece of your kids' Halloween candy during the checking process, claiming it was "suspicous"?


----------



## Goblin

None. No kids

HMT have you ever wished you lived in a haunted house?


----------



## Dark Star

never

How many times have you eaten something you knew you shouldn't?


----------



## debbie5

Once its in my hands, it's all "should". No regrets.

How many times have you had a wardrobe malfunction (and describe) or t.p. stuck to your shoe??


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had a cookout and no one showed up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, because we're always there


How many times have you had root canal work done?


----------



## Spooky1

None yet, but the dentist threatened me with one yesterday. 

How many times have you had a tooth pulled?


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

By dentist, 0. By me, a couple.

How many times have you seen the Scream trilogy.


----------



## Goblin

A couple of times

HMT has your Halloween been rained out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never rained out, but 2' of snow last year.

HMT have you rode a big motorcycle ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you changed a flat in the rain?


----------



## Rahnefan

At least once.

How many times have you said "do what your mother said, boy?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, 'cause I'm kid-free


How many times have you sneezed today?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT have you been eaten by a zombie?


----------



## scareme

Still waiting on that first time.

HMT have you said "I'll get it later." knowing full well you never intend to do it.


----------



## Rahnefan

Not many.

How many times have you been sunburned so badly it kept you from sleeping?


----------



## Zurgh

2 or 3 times.


How many times have you had cake this year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't kept count, but not very many


How many times a month do you change your sheets?


----------



## Goblin

Once a week

HMT have you been abducted by a UFO?


----------



## Rahnefan

None that I recall, and none that I would want to recall.

HMT have you unintentionally popped your jaw with a loud audible pop?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been bitten by a zombie?


----------



## scareme

Still waiting for that first time.

HMT have you skipped breakfast this week?


----------



## Zurgh

Not yet


HMT have you insulted a cat this decade?


----------



## scareme

2,481 times

HMT have you hid from salespeople at your door.


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT were you hit by meteorites?


----------



## scareme

I only need to get hit once. I hear you could retire on the money you could make from selling those things. With my luck it would be blue ice.

HMT have you worn a dress?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you lost a battle of witts with a cheeto?


----------



## Zurgh

As many as you have...


HMT have you wondered what 'THEY' are really saying behind your back, this week?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Don't know, don't care.

HMT have you been shot and killed?


----------



## Zurgh

More times than I'd like to admit...


HMT have you forgot to get 'extra' candy for Halloween?


----------



## Goblin

None. We haven't had any TOTs in 4 years!

HMT have you been attacked by a shark?


----------



## debbie5

None. But I dated a few...
How many times have you looked at your toenails this week and wondered if they needed trimming??


----------



## Goblin

None. Just trimmed them

HMT have you tap danced in a mine field?


----------



## debbie5

None, but I tapped with a chisel in a dolomite mine- does that count half credit??

HMT have you woken up from a nap, and didn't know if it was morning or evening and freaked out that you slept thru going to work??


----------



## RoxyBlue

I seem to be having that problem increasingly more often...


How many times have you taken a picture and forgotten to remove the lens cap from your camera?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you suspected your neighbors of murder?


----------



## debbie5

None.

How many times have you taken advantage of Lowe's error, with the $10 off a gallon paint coupon, that says in teensie tiny print you can't use it on Oops! paint, yet it goes thru the check out register just fine?? (=FREE PAINT this weekend) 

(is this a sin?? fraud??)


----------



## Zurgh

None (a bad-ass clerical error, but not fraud or even a little sin)

HMT have you wished I'd just go away, never to return?


----------



## RoxyBlue

1647 times...or never, take your pick


How many times do you log on to HauntForum each day?


----------



## Moon Dog

At least once per day

HMT Do you walk into a room and forget why you went in there?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you burned a witch at the stake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - It would be a shame to waste a perfectly good witch.

HMT have you burned a steak ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has there been real ghosts in your haunt


----------



## Devil

none

hmt did you log into the haunt forum today?


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have walked around the world?


----------



## jaege

Walked? None

HMT have you measured once and cut twice?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never. Unthinkable. Wouldn't happen.

Okay, maybe a couple times


How many times have you started a project and not completed it?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have you started to read a book and never finished it?


----------



## jaege

Never, even if it was a really bad book.

HMT have you taken the last piece of pizza?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Always : )

HMT have you gotten caught ?


----------



## Goblin

Once---36 years ago

HMT have you fell down a flight of stairs?


----------



## Zurgh

None


HMT have you fallen UP a flight of stairs?


----------



## Goblin

Lots of times

HMT have you thought your neighbors were vampires?


----------



## Sinister Sid

36.38...... maybe 36.69????? Either way, not more than 37.

HMT have you punched someone in the face?


----------



## Goblin

Once or twice

HMT have you had to kill a neighbor caue they were turning
into a zombie?


----------



## PirateLady

Never ,,,but thought some of my neighbors might be turning.....

HMT have you climbed a ladder and realized you left the tools at the bottom?


----------



## debbie5

Pretty much every time! LOL.

HMT have you had to bury a dead pet?


----------



## jaege

Bury?!? None. Stuffed....


HMT have you used sunblock only to later find an odd triangle of sunburnt skin?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you turned into a werewolf this month?


----------



## debbie5

Well, I must admit I can be very female-doggish at times....


HMT have you drank milk only to realize it was sour? (gag)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost never, since the smell is a dead giveaway that there might be a problem

How many times have you been to a grocery store this week?


----------



## debbie5

I am very un-planned in my cooking lately, so I'm going daily. Plus, we can't seem to keep milk in the house ...not the sour kind. (I drank sour skim milk last week....blech!)

How many times have you broken a bone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think once - I'm pretty sure I broke a toe when stubbed it really hard against a door jamb - heard the crack

How many times have you had to have stitches?


----------



## debbie5

Due to surgery, accident or both? Once for accident (jumped a fence and fell onto a broken bottle in 3rd grade) 3 for surgery.

How many times have you worn a hat in the past month?


----------



## Goblin

I wear a cap when I go out, does that count?

HMT have you filed an insurance claim this year?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you committed insurance fraud ?


----------



## jaege

I have "fudged" a little on a couple of insurance claims (got a broken headlight fixed that was broken before the accident, like that)

HMT do you floss your teeth a week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A couple three


How many times have you ridden a shopping cart in the parking lot at the grocery store?


----------



## debbie5

LOL! Many times as an adult! I don't care- it's fun!

How many times have you gone fishing in the past year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you hunted zombies this year?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

a couple of dozen times 

HMT did you think about starting a new prop last month


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you walked out on an inflight movie?


----------



## PirateLady

Nope 

HMT have you skinny dipped.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, unless taking a bath counts:googly:


How many times have you looked at yourself in a mirror and said, "Damn, I look good!"?


----------



## debbie5

Hmmm...probably as many times as I've looked in the mirror and said, "Damn, I look old!" Hey- at least it's balanced out...


How many times this week have you done something you know you shouldn't be doing? 

I just drank a Mt. Dew


----------



## Haunted Bayou

At least twice...both times involving caramel corn.

How many times have you failed to leave a tip for bad service in a restaurant?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has your basement been infested with giant spiders?


----------



## debbie5

Define "giant"? None I think.

How many times have you wondered where all the good reuseable water bottles went to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - they're in my kitchen cabinet not being used

How many times have you had a tooth pulled?


----------



## debbie5

Never!

How many times have you accidentlly set something on fire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I set myself on fire accidentally in a chemistry lab once (note to self: never heat a beaker of alcohol over an open Bunsen burner flame)

How many times have you looked in the refrigerator today hoping something good to eat will be in there even if there weren't last time you looked?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Always- I keep looking to see of a piece of pie has suddenly appeared.

HMT have you taken the last piece of pie, even though you knew someone was saving it ?


----------



## jaege

Never, unless it was me saving it. Not any other pie eaters in my house.

HMT have you made a pie...


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you been abducted by a UFO this year?


----------



## debbie5

Umm..uh...Never??.. (twiddling red ball they inserted in my nose...)

How many times have you wished you could just ram stupid drivers with your car??


----------



## Goblin

You mean you don't? 

HMT have you flown the coop?


----------



## PirateLady

once


HMT have you wished upon a star.,


----------



## RoxyBlue

1347 times

How many times have you fallen _up_ the stairs?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you ran out of gas and had to walk to the
gas station in the pouring rain


----------



## PirateLady

Once

HMT have you stubbed your toe in the dark


----------



## Goblin

A couple of times

HMT have you accidently drowned?


----------



## PirateLady

never

HMT have you driven without a seatbelt


----------



## RoxyBlue

In my younger days before they were required, probably several. Now I feel wrong without one.


How many times did you burp after dinner last night?


----------



## debbie5

Umm..none. But I just had lunch with an orange Crush and probably burped 5 times. 

how many times have u gotten a fat lip?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you burned at the stake?


----------



## debbie5

None. But am amazed humans could ever do that to other humans.

How many times have you wished you were a monk living in a cave??


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you swam to Europe and back?


----------



## Devil

None
HMT have you typed "None"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Some

HMT have you tripped a nun?


----------



## Goblin

Nun 

HMT have you gotten mad at something on tv?


----------



## debbie5

None..there is no room for something to be on my tv. 

How many times have you vomited in the past year (...just comparing notes).


----------



## scareme

Too often. I may need my gall bladder taken out. Have you had that checked debbie?

HMT have you had to help the nuns you rent to get rid of their pot?


----------



## debbie5

(Gallbladder is fine & happy..I'm puking due to fever from something else).
I don't understand your question? 
Nun rentals??


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what you're talking about

HMT have you been committed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Involuntarily, only twice. But my meds make me much calmer : )

How many times have you escaped ?


----------



## Spooky1

I live in my own fantasy world, I don't want to escape. 

How may times have you watched Trick R' Treat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once

How many times have you whistled a happy tune?


----------



## ERVysther

Quite frequently, actually...it's an annoying habit!

How many times have you tied up your significant other?


----------



## debbie5

(MMeeoowwrrrr....)
Errr..umm..I plead the 5th.

How many times have you accidently dropped trou or had your skirt stuck in your undies in public?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, never, I hope, and if I did, I don't want to know


How many times have you ignored the phone when it rings?


----------



## Goblin

Many. I have caller ID

HMT have you locked yourself in a closet?


----------



## PirateLady

never

HMT have to wanted to go skinny dipping or chunky dunking..


----------



## ERVysther

None, I'm, afraid. Not my cup of tea!

How many time have you gone into an adult store with your s/o and "tried out" some of the merchandise? I.e.: fuzzy handcuffs, posture collars, etc.


----------



## ERVysther

debbie5 said:


> (MMeeoowwrrrr....)
> Errr..umm..I plead the 5th.


Heh heh...you do realize that is more like an admission of guilt, don't you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never

How many times have you been thrown out of a bar by a bouncer?


----------



## ERVysther

Never.

How many time have you run form the cops as a teenager?


----------



## Goblin

None....they ran from me! 

HMT have you thought your life would make a really
crummy horror movie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you begged for mercy?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has your snowman come to life?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None, although I have shot one : )

How many times have you fled the scene ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you almost drowned?


----------



## Scarylea

Once

HMT have you laughed today?


----------



## highbury

Once, but only because it's really early yet

HMT have you blown things up with firecrackers?


----------



## scareme

I've never lit a firecracker once in my life, but I have shot off roman candles.

HMT have you gotten a speeding ticket?


----------



## MrGrimm

Twice! one frog and one plastic coke bottle (I was only 12!)

HMT have you spilled hot coffee on yourself?


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow Scareme and I just did a double-simultaneous-twin posting!

So I'll go on hers...

Only 1 speeding ticket... going 82 in a 50 zone... (that's in kilometers...)

HMT have you seriously injured yourself?


----------



## scareme

I'll have to go with your second one Mr. Grimm since I don't drink coffee. Seriously, never, minor, all the time.

HMT have you been to the ER?


----------



## MrGrimm

Twice! Once for a torn knee and once for a wicked flu & dehydration.

HMT have you been to the washroom but left without washing your hands?


----------



## debbie5

Never...I'm a borderline germaphobe. 

HMT have you wished you could ram someone with your car this week??


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Well..if I'm honest about 12 times...but it's only Tuesday....I have a little bit of road rage but I am trying to be better....
HMT have you seen a Halloween display in someone's yard since October 1st?


----------



## ededdeddy

0 mine isn't up yet either

How many times have you gone to a haunted house so far this year


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zilcho


How many times have you said a bad word this week?


----------



## debbie5

Well, that depends... is "F*ckity F*ck F*ck!!!" one word or three??

How many times this week did you wish you could just run away?


----------



## MrGrimm

...from work back to my house? Well 2 times so far...

HMT have you said to yourself "That's it! I'm quitting <blank>" and not done it this year?

(fill in the blank with what ever you need to quit


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you raided the cemetery for props?


----------



## MrGrimm

That's disturbing, never... lol

HMT Have you been thanked for holding the door open for some one recently?


----------



## debbie5

twice...most don't say "thank you". 

HMT have you wondered what is with the weather for this whole year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you bought something for prop building and it wouldn't work.


----------



## MrGrimm

Well that number is pretty high! Let's go with 42 (it's the answer to everything anyway right?)

HMT have you bought something on the internet that you are ashamed of?


----------



## scareme

Nothing dirty, but I do have a lot of different colections I buy for, and my family says "You paid ___ for That?!!". Then I get embarrassed.

Have you ever been at a loss for a question to post here?


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Never.

HMT have you just wanted to scream swear words at those irritating small children?


----------



## debbie5

when I want to yell at irritating children, I realize it's the parents who need the yelling-at...as they created the lil monsters by not parenting them well. 

HMT have you called in sick to work to work on your haunt instead??


----------



## MrGrimm

Of course! What self-respecting haunter hasn't! Right! Right? ... hmmm.

HMT have you imagined yourself suddenly being thrust into a zombie apocalypse and figuring out the first things you would do?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have you been locked out of the house?


----------



## debbie5

Once, last year.

HMT have you stayed up too late this past week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too many times lately


How many times did you go to a prom in high school or college?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: None....:cryeton:

HMT have you "Boo'd" a neighbor at Halloween?


----------



## scareme

Twice, but never been Boo'd back. 

How many times have you called the cops on a neighbor?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never, I tend to let people figure out their own issues... especially my crazy neighbors! 

HMT have you posted after you've told yourself that you should be going to bed instead?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT have you dressed up as a zombie?


----------



## debbie5

Never. 

How many times have you eaten [email protected], "hurry up and just shove it on your mouth" food in the past month, cuz you were too busy to eat decent food?


----------



## Zurgh

None, I usually just don't eat till I get a chance to eat something decent.


HMT have you recently wished for more time (& energy to use the extra time) to get things done this month?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT have you cut yourself with a knife?


----------



## highbury

three times, and I have the scars on my hand to prove it. But it was with an Xacto blade each time.

How many times have you gone into a Halloween store this month and bought NOTHING because it's all junk?


----------



## debbie5

About 5. it gets crappier &N more boring every year. 

How many times have you fantasized about throwing a bottle of Liquid Ass on your neighbor's front steps? (Oh- wait..I think that might just be ME...)


----------



## Zurgh

just once, now...


HMT have you had to go back into the basement, one last time?


----------



## debbie5

Un-countable times....I got so sick of running down there today, I asked my kid to bring up the green bin by the furnace..she ended up bringing up some green box with the Lava Lamp in it!! ARGH! Wrong item! LOL.

HMT have you wished you had a shower that scrubbed you clean?


----------



## Goblin

They always do

HMT have you mistaken someone for a zombie?


----------



## debbie5

Daily. The mailman is a zombie. 

HMT have you wondered why Oprah stopped her show, only to have another show??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you seen a double rainbow?


----------



## MrGrimm

Twice and both times I giggled like a school girl 

HMT Have you not worked on props this week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you eaten pie this week?


----------



## Necronomus

Not Yet

HMT Have you ever thought about making a prop that will set up all of your other props?


----------



## debbie5

Those are called "children".

HMT have you wished you had maid service and a chef, for October only?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! At least 16,432 times a day...

HMT have you ever actually slapped someone?


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you wished you could go Trick-Or-Treating again?


----------



## MrGrimm

0, haunting is my thing now.

HMT have you had a stiff drink this week


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink

HMT have you jumped out of a plane without a parachute?


----------



## debbie5

Umm....many. I'm a zombie.

HMT have you hurt yourself this season while constructing a prop??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero, so far, but the season isn't over yet


How many times have you been up and down the stairs with laundry this week?


----------



## aquariumreef

Once. 

How many times have you been caught singing in the shower?


----------



## debbie5

Daily. I don't care anymore.

HMT this month have you wished Fall would never end??


----------



## Goblin

Many times

HMT have you watched Halloween? (The Movie)


----------



## MrGrimm

Once... and I'm good with that number.

HMT have you broken a bone in your body?


----------



## debbie5

Ummm....foot metatarsal, finger, nose...3!

HMT have you caught poison ivy or oak??


----------



## MrGrimm

Never thankfully!

HMT have you been sprayed by a skunk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you bought a new car?


----------



## debbie5

Never. 

HMT have you been in a meeting with an uber wedgie??


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you accidently cut your finger?


----------



## MrGrimm

Since debbie5's interesting question got skipped I'll do both:

Wedgie: 3 good times that I can remember 

Cut finger: At least 10 times this last year...

HMT do you wish you could just kick the neighbors yapping dog?


----------



## Goblin

Neighbor doesn't have a dog

HMT has your Halloween been rained out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never - October means snow here

HMT have you smiled at the Moammar Gadhafi news today?


----------



## debbie5

None.I rolled my eyes that we didn't nail him back in the 80's like we tried to do.

HMT have you left a tool out in the rain??


----------



## MrGrimm

Oh geez. does my lawn mower count? If so, yeah all summer...

HMT have you checked your watch today and said "Nope, not 4 o'clock yet!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero, since I don't wear a watch


How many times have you gotten anything on you when you sneeze?

(A favorite phrase of my father's when someone in the family sneezes - "Get anything on ya?")


----------



## debbie5

(LOL! )

I try not to remember those things...so I'll say zero.

How many times have you don't something idiotic at a wedding reception??


----------



## scareme

only get drunk, probably about 6 times.

How many times have you listened to Time Warp this month?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did you go trick-or-treating as a kid?


----------



## MrGrimm

12, (3 to 15 years old)

HMT will you say "OK I'm done for this year..." then go buy something else for Halloween?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT have you watched the original Dracula?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never.

HMT will you check the weather forecast for Halloween?


----------



## debbie5

I've already checked it about 5 times.

HMT have you had to run out & buy more candy cuz you've already eaten a bag?


----------



## Goblin

None. I'm diabetic

HMT have you messed up a pumpkin you were carving?


----------



## debbie5

Never. I'm persnickety about carving. Even as a child.

HMT have you eaten pb & j in the last 2 months?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - do not like peanut butter unless it's in a Reese's peanut butter cup. Or peanut M&Ms

How many times have you had dinner out this past week?


----------



## debbie5

None. $$, tho' we are eating at my parent's house tonight. 

How many times do you log onto a social networking site during the day??


----------



## Monk

depends, probably 2 maybe 3
How many times do you hit the snooze button in the morning?


----------



## debbie5

Never.

HMT do you buy gas per week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

less than 1. A tank usually lasts about 3 weeks. For my truck, a tank costs about $100.

HMT have you been fired?


----------



## Goblin

A couple when I was young

HMT have you broken a bone?


----------



## debbie5

Twice- foot & nose.

HMT do you wake during the night?


----------



## MrGrimm

about 3 times, with the 7 month old and his flu 

HMT do you have pizza per week?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you turned into a werewolf?


----------



## MrGrimm

It takes me a couple weeks to have a decent beard, full moon or no... so none

HMT have you actually told someone not to cut in line?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Hundreds when ever I go somewhere with my son.

HMT Have you been caught sining along with a song you claimed you hate?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yeah, yeah that's at least a dozen... I remember the Achy Breaky Heart song back when I was a teen working in Toronto... bleh... 

HMT have you told a friend that you're glad to know them this month?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

None, they always rope me into doing something then.

HMT have you broken up a fight?


----------



## MrGrimm

Three times, twice it worked, the other time...:zombie:

HMT have you eaten a poutine?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None. I had to google it to find out what it was - it sounded perverted. Now that I know what it is, it just sounds gross. Just regular fries for me please.

HMT have you barfed eating weird food ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you dropped you camera and broke it?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Once, Actually the goat dropped me and dragged me acrossed the pasture. The camra was in my pokect to whole time. The screen is shattered though.

HMT have you actually thought you were going to die?


----------



## debbie5

Many. Especially the last time I was sick. Ask Roxy....LOL.

How many times have you eaten a Canadien covered in gravy & cheese curds?? 
(Now, what if I put in a comma, to change the whole meaning of that sentence:
"How many times have you eaten a Canadien, covered in gravy & cheese curds?? ")


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I don't think I have though it sounds tastey.

HMT have you scared someone or somekid so bad they ran for home screaming the whole way?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yeah twice last Halloween! It was fun, but I felt bad for them afterwards... They were both boys around 7 - 9 years old... I was dressed as the Grimm Reaper and stood under a tree in my front yard motionless. When they went by after they got the candy, I jumped... 

*sigh* Good times!

HMT to you come to hauntforum per day?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

I never log out. I just leave it on my computer while I run and do stuff. You know set up for the haunt bake about a hundred cupcakes for the party, make candie and carmal apples. Lots of time in there to see if someone has posted and respond.

HMT has a relastionship of yours ended because you were spending to much time on projects and not enough on them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never

How many times have you picked up after someone else this week?


----------



## debbie5

Hahhaahaaa!! The number is too big to post here!!


How many times have you eaten McDonald's in the past 2 weeks?? (chewchewchew)


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Never I'm allirgic to MSG something McDonalds loves!

HMT have you scretly wished you could be a horror movie killer so you could go on a killing spree? (Can you tell people are annoying me today?)


----------



## MrGrimm

Once, but I think of how Dexter has a good set up going... A killer killing other killers. That quite a loop hole in the old ethics...

HMT have you held the door open for someone this week, and not gotten a thank you?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Never I'm the single mom everyone holds it open for me. 

HMT have you flirted with someone to get your way?


----------



## debbie5

Never. I offer cash or "favors".

HMT have you eaten your Halloween candy that is supposed to be for the TOTers today>?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you went in the cemetery looking for ghosts


----------



## QueenRuby2002

5 when I was a teenager.

HMT have you wished that someone would build all your props for you?


----------



## debbie5

Everyday. 

HMT have you wished you were on a tropical beach, ALONE?


----------



## Monk

too many times to count

HMT have you been stung by jellyfish?


----------



## Goblin

A couple of times

HMT have you gotten a raise this year?


----------



## debbie5

NONE!! I only get a raise if I walk to the 2nd floor.

HMT have you cleaned your keyboard in the past 3 months??


----------



## randomr8

3 times
HMT have you cleaned OTHER people's keyboards?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you dialed a wrong number?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A lot. Have you ever noticed, when you dial a wrong number, someone always answers ?

How many times have you rearranged stuff on other people's desks, just because you know they are so OCD it will drive them crazy ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been locked out in the rain?


----------



## debbie5

none.

HMT have you been excreted upon by a farm animal??


----------



## MrGrimm

Wow. None.

HMT times have you told yourself that you'll have enough room to store all the Halloween stuff? But don't?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT has a repair bill been more than you were quoted?


----------



## scareme

Just about every time I need something fixed.

HMT have you stayed up all night because you just didn't feel like going to bed?


----------



## MrGrimm

It's been a long time... like before I had the kids 

HMT do you check your email during a day?


----------



## debbie5

Uncountable times. Probably 20 or more.

HMT have you worn pajamas in public?


----------



## aquariumreef

Maybe twice, and not since I was in 5th grade.

HMT have you tripped on nothing?


----------



## debbie5

probably about 5...and I always LOOK to see what I tripped on, even though I know it was nothing. 

HMT have you pinched a roll of flub?? preferably YOURS.


----------



## scareme

I don't have enough fingers and toes to count that high.

HMT have you watched Halloween?


----------



## debbie5

Once. Yes, only once. 

HMT have you rescued a stray dog?


----------



## scareme

So many times my butt has scars from where Rick has chewed it off for taking them in. 

How many times have you gotten ringworm from a stray you took in?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you tried to make a pet of a woodland creature?


----------



## debbie5

My husband is a Sasquatch, so I'd have to say once.

HMT have you been pulled over by the po po??


----------



## Zurgh

Several, but they never seem to realize what they caught, so freedom is mine.


HMT this year have you had a craving for something, but didn't know what that something was?


----------



## scareme

All the time, right now, in fact.

How many times has something not tasted right, so you gave it to someone else to try?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you walked into the wall in the dark?


----------



## debbie5

None. But I have walked into the edge of the wall in broad daylight. 

HMT have you sniffed clothing to see if it was clean or dirty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did that a lot when I was in college

How many times have you looked into the refrigerator today looking for something to eat?


----------



## debbie5

(peering in fridge, looking for sharp cheese)...Hmmm?? You say sumptin?? Hey- did you finish up that smoked sharp cheese? 

HMT have you seriously considered hiring a cleaning service??


----------



## Zurgh

Never, seriously that is.


HMT have you had to do math on your fingers this month?


----------



## Goblin

None. I can do it in my head

HMT have you had a cold this year?


----------



## Zurgh

Twice


HMT did you eat way too much (of anything) last week?


----------



## debbie5

None. 

How many times have you been groped in public?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you rode the bus this year?


----------



## Zurgh

Zero, I counted twice.


HMT have you lost your keys this year.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you run out out money before you ran out of month?


----------



## Zurgh

Too many.


HMT this year have you ran out of peanut butter before running out of jelly?


----------



## debbie5

Never. We run out of jelly first. 

HMT have you wanted to run away and take a tropical vacation ALONE? Have I asked this before?? LOL...


----------



## aquariumreef

Never, I want to go to Northern Europe instead! 

HMT have you danced with a broom with Elvis on the radio?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you got lost in a blizzard?


----------



## Zurgh

Never


HMT have you skipped breakfast this month?


----------



## debbie5

More times than I can count. Don't tell my nutritionist...

HMT have you gone to the store for one thing, and came out with $100 worth of stuff...then get home & realize you did not buy the one thing you went there for in the first place!!??


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you asked a question then realize it was a dumb question?


----------



## Zurgh

I don't believe there are dumb questions, however, there is the question repeated after an answer has been given... I find that annoying when done repetedly, so none.


HMT have you wondered why some foods that are so bad taste so good?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT have you overslept and been late for work?


----------



## Zurgh

Once



HMT have you clipped your toenails this year?


----------



## Goblin

Too many to keep track of

HMT have you hurt yourself exercising?


----------



## Zurgh

Once, really badly, and I'm still not fully recovered.



HMT have you been in a minor car accident?


----------



## Goblin

Once or twice

HMT have you watched A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving?


----------



## debbie5

A lot when I was young...my kids hate Charlie Brown anything. 

HMT have you eaten too much cheese??


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you lost power in an ice storm?


----------



## Zurgh

Never, yet.


HMT this week will you make dinner from scratch?


----------



## Goblin

I don't make dinner

HMT have you ate turkey this week?


----------



## tcass01

4....and thank heavens it's all gone now!

HMT have you died playing Modern Warfare last night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, probably because I don't play Modern Warfare


How many times have you had a root canal done?


----------



## tcass01

Never, I hate the dentist.

HMT has a person driving in front of you using a cell phone irritated you?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT have your rode a hot air balloon?


----------



## Zurgh

Never 


HMT have you played hot potato, with out a potato in the last 30 years?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.


How many times has your mail been delivered to the wrong house?


----------



## Drago

Many

How many times have you accidentally swallowed a gum?


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you been robbed?


----------



## debbie5

Never. Ounce of prevention...

How many times have you accidentally dyed your white laundry, pink??


----------



## Zurgh

Not once.



How many times this year have you seen a recipe online that you had to go and make yourself?


----------



## scareme

Once, and the poor dog died. JK, probably twice, I try not to look at recipes too often. I gives me the wrong idea, like maybe I can cook.

How many times has an orniment fallen off your tree this year?


----------



## Goblin

None yet

HMT have you cooked a turkey this year?


----------



## scareme

You mean me? I kind of helped. But a turkey has been cooked 7 times in our house this year. Not the same turkey, I mean 7 different turkeys.

HMT have you sewn a button on something this year?


----------



## Drago

Once or twice

HMT have you locked yourself out of the house?


----------



## scareme

Luckly only twice. Hubby locked me out once, but that's another story.

How many times have neighbors complemented you on your outdoor Christmas decorations?


----------



## Drago

None, got just 2 strings.

HMT have you chased a neighborhood kid off your lawn.


----------



## scareme

Never. Now my husband is another matter. The kids in the neighborhood are scared of him since he hopped a fence and chased a kid down and pulled him by his shirt to his parents house. Haven't had any problems since then.

HMT have you had a car run up on your lawn? We live on a corner lot and for some reason it happens a lot.


----------



## Zurgh

none, yet.


HMT have you got a wrong number call this month?


----------



## scareme

Only once. But we get a stupid pre-recorded sales call from the same company almost everyday. Not matter how many times I tell them to put us on the no call list.

HMT have you dropped a bottle of spaghetti sauce?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you fell out of a tree?


----------



## scareme

Never, that I can remember.

How many times have you fallen off a cliff. It doesn't have to be a big cliff.


----------



## Drago

Never

HMT have you had a bird fly into your place.


----------



## Goblin

No birds.....a bat or two

HMT have you been on Santa's naughty list?


----------



## Zurgh

There is a 'nice' list?


HMT have you changed your avatar here?


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have you gotten lost in your closet?


----------



## Zurgh

Never


HMT have you had a flat tire in the last 10 years?


----------



## debbie5

I dont remember..women have men to worry about such things....

HMT have you eaten an omelet in the past 2 weeks?


----------



## Drago

Twice, love them

How many times have you dropped your cell phone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The one I have now, only once so far


How many times have you tripped up the stairs?


----------



## Spooky1

With the help of a pet, a few times 

How many times have you been caught speeding by a speed camera?


----------



## Zurgh

Never.



HMT have you gone dancing in the last year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you waited up for Santa on Christmas Eve?


----------



## Drago

A few as a child


HMT have you received something unexpected in your stocking?


----------



## debbie5

??? Never, that I can remember.

HMT have you had a holiday totally messed up (i.e. power went out, etc.).


----------



## scareme

The toilet overflowed into the diningroom 20 minutes before guest arrived. Try finding a plummer on Christmas eve.

HMT have you been to sick on a holiday to get out of bed?


----------



## debbie5

Last year! Horrible.

HMT have you canoed? (is that even a word?)


----------



## scareme

Once, but I'd like to do it again. This time with water in the river so we wouldn't have to carry the canoe over the low spots.

HMT has a stranger pushed you out when you were stuck in snow?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you sang Christmas carols at work?


----------



## scareme

Hundreds

HMT have you've seen White Christmas?


----------



## Zurgh

Once


HMT have you forgotten what you were talking about, after a distraction, this month?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been in a snowball fight?


----------



## Drago

Many

HMT have you ever gone snorkeling.


----------



## scareme

Once

HMT have you fallen asleep when company was in the room?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you slipped on the ice?


----------



## debbie5

Totally fall down slip? About 3 times, once I slid under the car on my back. 

HMT have you had your car break down & been stranded on the side of the road?


----------



## Drago

Twice

HMT have you tried installing light fixtures in your house


----------



## RoxyBlue

I helped Spooky1 install a new chandelier once.


How many times have you burnt the cookies this week?


----------



## scareme

No baking this season. Still on my post-surg soft food diet. And If I can't eat it, I'm not going to make it. I'm so mean.

HMT have you tried to hide the food you burnt so noone would know?


----------



## Drago

never

HMT have you tried to iron some clothes?


----------



## debbie5

All the time. I like to iron.

HMT have you fallen overboard?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you broke something skiing?


----------



## Drago

Never

HMT have u gone mountain climbing


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had a cold this year?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

3

HMT have you tried to win the 'Last post' game this year?


----------



## scareme

I can't count that high. But I did win.

HMT have you been to the Dr. this year?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

None I don't like the docotor they have to drag me kicking and screaming.

How many time has someone take tool out of your hands to keep you from hurting your self?


----------



## scareme

My husband takes things out of my hands everyday. He's from the "I can do it better/faster/cheaper than you" school. Sometimes I get so mad I scream. And then other times I'm glad to let him do it.

HMT have you bought something you knew you couldn't afford?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

never I'm of the school if I can pay for it with cash I don't need it, that would be whay I love sales and building things my self.

HMT have you wished your son would do his own laundry?


----------



## scareme

Yes, and he's 27. Just kidding. He does do his own laundry.

HMT have you lost your cell phone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never - don't own one !

HMT have you been ejected from a drinking establishment, and asked to never return?


----------



## scareme

Never, but my sister did once, if that counts.

HMT have you lied to a cop to try and get out of a ticket?


----------



## Spooky1

Never, the only tickets I gotten in decades are from cameras (no chance to lie to them)

How many speeding tickets have you gotten?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Two....grrrrr. I wasn't even going that fast, lol. I went to traffic school for one of them.

How many times have you regretted sounding unpleasant to a person you loved?


----------



## debbie5

Daily.

HMT have you thrown up something and it was memorable?


----------



## Goblin

Not exactly sure what you mean

HMT have you bought a new car?


----------



## scareme

8 times

HMT have you cut up a credit card?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whenever the new card comes in the mail, so a few times.


How many times have you left that damn toilet seat up?


----------



## debbie5

Never. Tho' I've been its midnight victim many many times...

HMT have you bought slippers only to have the house "eat" them?? (Where are my slippers!?)


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you bought a new car?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Once. I drove it for 20 years.

HMT have have you eaten smoked oysters?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you wished you could go trick-or-treating?


----------



## debbie5

Every year. I the last time I went, I was about 26, and no I was not drunk.

HMT have you done weird things to your hair?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you gotten lost following your own directions?


----------



## debbie5

Pretty much every time.

HMT have you gotten your tongue frozen stuck to a metal pole?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you late for school?


----------



## scareme

Not to often. I was a good girl.

HMT have you gotten a warning instead of a ticket.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you kicked yourself in the nose?


----------



## scareme

Never, and not sure how you would do that.

Everyone has breakfast for supper, but how many times have you had supper for breakfast?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure that would be "none":jol:


How many times did you feed the vegetables you didn't like to the dog when no one was looking?


----------



## Spooky1

I tried, but our dog didn't like peas either.

How many times have you called in sick to work when you weren't sick.


----------



## Goblin

Many times when I was young

HMT have you hit your finger with the hammer?


----------



## scareme

Too many times to count

HMT have you bit into something, and gotten part of the paper it was wrapped in?


----------



## Goblin

None. I remove it first

HMT have you worked while having the flu?


----------



## scareme

A few times, if I couldn't get someone to cover for me.

How many times a week do you do laundry?


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have you seen a ghost?


----------



## scareme

Never

How many times have you heard a ghost?


----------



## RoxyBlue

147.6, but I may have been imagining it


How many times have you bumped into something while trying to find the bathroom at night with the lights out?


----------



## Goblin

None.

HMT have you thought you seen a ghost?


----------



## N. Fantom

At least twice 

HMT have you just sat their and watched your cat clean him/her self?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been thrown down a flight of stairs?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

None

HMT have you ever been stuck in an elevator?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never that I can remember, although I've been in some incredibly slow elevators.

How many times have you shared an elevator with a corpse? (true story - I experienced this while working at a hospital in Cleveland)


----------



## Devil

None

HMT have you fell asleep at work?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I once locked myself in my office and tried to take a nap. The secretary thought something was wrong, got the spare key, came in and caught me - ZZzzzzzz



RoxyBlue said:


> How many times have you shared an elevator with a corpse?


How many times have you had to drag the body down the stairs and *wished* you had an elevator ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you killed someone and made it look like an accident?


----------



## N. Fantom

322 haha just kidding none

HMT have you broken a bone


----------



## Ramonadona

Just once. And it was because I was bragging that I never had a broken bone!

HMT have you kissed a frog or a fool? (...your choice)


----------



## N. Fantom

Once, and just a piece of advice, never fall asleep next to a pond when your camping with idiotic friends

HMT have you turned on the T.V. and a preschooler show was on but you watched any way because you were to lazy to pick up the remote.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

More times than I care to tell

How many times have you been pulled over by the police when driving?


----------



## debbie5

Once. But I plead "Irritable Bowel" and got the speeding ticket reduced to parking on the highway.

How many times did a cop catch you necking in a car?


----------



## N. Fantom

None I've never been caught, Oh hi Mom, what I meant to say was nope never done it .:winkin:

HMT have you made fun of someone using a British accent.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been a serial killer?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Zero

How many times have you seen a tornado?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Up close and personal - twice. One tore off roofs of the neighbor's house and knocked over some fences. The other, we hid under an overpass and it went right over us. Louder than a freight train.

HMT have you danced with the leprechauns on St Paddy's ?


----------



## N. Fantom

Once. (I'm not kidding)

HMT have you texted someone even though you where less than 10 feet away?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Many times....kids in their rooms.

How many times have you pocket dialed someone.


----------



## N. Fantom

Soooooo many times

HMT have you left your cellphone in your pocket and your pants (and cellphone) got washed?


----------



## Goblin

Don't have one

HMT have you ridden in a stagecoach?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

None

HMT have you ridden in a hearse?


----------



## N. Fantom

12 times a year for nine years now.

HMT have you slept in a coffin?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Zero

HMT have you watched the movie "Titanic?"


----------



## scareme

three times

HMT have you left the theater because the movie was so bad?


----------



## N. Fantom

Once, Paranormal Activity. Worst movie ever(Besides my horror movie picture challenge movie, that was truly just awful.) 

HMT have you watched Family Guy


----------



## scareme

Never, not my cup of tea, I afraid

How many times have you slamed your hand in a door?


----------



## N. Fantom

twice

HMT have you tripped over a flat surface?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had a sore throat?


----------



## scareme

Too many to count. Do you have one now?

HMT heve you plugged a strangers parking meter for them?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you dropped a carton of eggs?


----------



## Hairazor

I have dropped many many things but never a carton of eggs. 

HMT have you hung up on a telemarketer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Countless times here at work


How many times have have you opened the refrigerator today looking for something to eat?


----------



## debbie5

Once. 

HMT have you wondered how you will die??


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been reincarnated?


----------



## Zurgh

Well, counting the times in Troy, Gallagstan, Minos, Polymeepia,... (DELETED FOR INTERNATIONAL SECURITY REASONS) and that other time more recently... many or so...:googly:

HMT have you wished to go on a real adventure with a fictional character?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you forgot to pay a bill?


----------



## scareme

Happened just last month.

HMT have you accidentaly set off the secuirty alarm?


----------



## Goblin

Once at work

HMT has your house caught fire?


----------



## Zurgh

Never


HMT have you locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## aquariumreef

Not very often, I suppose.

HMT have you fell onto a little kid on accident?


----------



## scareme

Probably a dozen times. Once you have toddlers, those kids are always underfoot.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Probably a dozen times. Once you have toddlers, those kids are always underfoot.


You forgot to ask a question

HMT have you been arrested?


----------



## scareme

Never

HMT have you had to get someone out of jail?


----------



## Zurgh

Using the bail system, never. Using dynamite... 


HMT have you 'lost it' this month?


----------



## scareme

Once, but the month is still young.

How many "happy pills" do you take a day?


----------



## ladysherry

None


How many glasses of wine do you drink a day?


----------



## Hairazor

None, but I might be missing out on something

How many times do you skip breakfast per week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never ever


How many times have you been on a diet over the last year?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Unfortunately, none. Need to work on the gut.

How many times will you go to a baseball game this year ?


----------



## Zurgh

Most likely... none.



HMT have you been startled by wildlife this year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been disappointed by a movie remake?


----------



## Hairazor

Quite a few

HMT have you forgotten and worn your slippers to work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although I did wear slippers at work on purpose once


How many times have you had a glass of wine this week?


----------



## Goblin

None. Can't drink it

HMT have you flown a plane?


----------



## scareme

Including the last two weeks? never

HMT have you had to run to a store this weekend?


----------



## Goblin

None. I drove everytime

HMT have you been late to a wedding?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you been left at the alter ?


----------



## Spooky1

Wedding or sacrificial alter?  Actually never for either.

HMT have you been to the doctor in the past year?


----------



## Goblin

Once.

HMT has your car been stolen


----------



## N. Fantom

Never, dont have a car

HMT have you been dumped


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple three times a very long time ago


How many times have you watched "Young Frankenstein"?


----------



## Hairazor

At least 3

HMT have you ridden in an ambulance?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you given a speech to an audience?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons

HMT have you been in a mine ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you been in a cave?


----------



## Spooky1

At least twice that I can remember.

How many times have you been scuba diving?


----------



## Zurgh

Zero



HMT have you dressed up nice for some occasion this year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been laid off?


----------



## Ramonadona

Once.

HMT have you switched jobs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Five times


How many times have you misplaced the car keys this week?


----------



## Spooky1

Zero, no poltergeists in our house to hide them. 

How many times have you forgotten your anniversary?


----------



## tidy beans

none that i can remember... 
how many times have you forgotten if you have locked the front door?


----------



## Zurgh

On occasion...



HMT have you gone fishin' this year.


----------



## aquariumreef

Havn't.

HMT have you forgotten your own name ever?


----------



## Zurgh

I can't recall...



HMT have you entered a cooking contest and took 2nd place?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you hijacked a plane?


----------



## Zurgh

None I can legally talk about...



HMT have you taught an old dog, new tricks?


----------



## Hairazor

My old dog keeps teaching me new tricks but I don't seem able to make it work the other way

How many times have you had a bloody nose?


----------



## Spooky1

A few at least

How many times have you eaten a bug


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you broken your big toe?


----------



## Zurgh

Not once, yet... 


HMT this week have you had a good, home cooked meal?


----------



## Hairazor

Seven

How many times have you been to the theater this week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you owned a dog?


----------



## scareme

8 times

HMT have you had to have a dog put down?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you sent to the principal's office?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Waaaay to mant times to even remember. 

HMT - have you bit your tongue when talking to an in law?


----------



## aquariumreef

I'm not even married... *awkward*

HMT have you said 'I mustache you a question"?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, but now I feel compelled to

How many times have you picked a penny up off the ground this month?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you been shot at?


----------



## N. Fantom

Airsoft: To many times to count
Paintball: To many times to count
Real Gun: 4

HMT have you watched tv today


----------



## Goblin

Couple of times

HMT have you had an earache?


----------



## debbie5

More times than I can count...but left ear only. Go figure.

How many times have you had something stuck in your teeth when you are out, and out of desperation, used a piece of thread that you found on the seam of your clothing to get it out??


----------



## ladysherry

never but am filing that info just in case.

HMT have you said I am not adding anything else to my halloween to do list?


----------



## Spooky1

Never! That doesn't mean they ever get done though. :googly:

HMT have you ended up standing in line at the DMV?


----------



## Hairazor

Every time I need to renew

HMT have you started to leave the gas station and remembered you didn't pay yet?


----------



## debbie5

never...it's all pre-pay here.

HMT have you NOT eaten ANY of the Halloween candy you bought to give out to the TOTers?


----------



## aquariumreef

I don't believe in candy, it's all a government conspiracy. Just kidding, we get our candy months before and store it in hard-to-reach places, so I have almost always not eaten any Halloween candy for the TOT's.

HMT have you had a spontaneous nose PMS in public?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thankfully not once that I can recall.

HMT have you forgotten to turn in a rebate card that helped make your decision to buy something?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you replaced parts on your computor?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Twice, keyboard and mouse....

HMT have you forgotten to put on deodorant?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you lost power this month?


----------



## Zurgh

Zero



HMT have you cooked dinner in the last week?


----------



## aquariumreef

Only once. 

HMT have you licked someones hand?


----------



## Zurgh

You are not authorized or old enough for the complete answer, but to disgust one of my siblings or gross out my kids, at least a couple of times.

HMT have you discovered a new skill or ability that you thought you didn't have 'till ya' tried?


----------



## N. Fantom

Only once, sand sculpting

HMT have you thought you saw something paranormal


----------



## aquariumreef

Never, I don't believe in paranormals.

HMT have you gone bald?


----------



## N. Fantom

4 times if you count bald caps

HMT have you ever been to a wedding


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have you been a pallbearer?


----------



## N. Fantom

Never, i haven't even been to a funeral before

HMT have you pulled an all-nighter (Staying up all night) working on a prop


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you hit your finger with a hammer?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Several.

HMT did you cheat on a test in school?


----------



## Copchick

None, I was afraid the nuns would catch me!

HMT have you been to the swimming pool this summer?


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT have you gotten rained on in the last month because you weren't prepared for rain?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None. Wish we had some rain though, all of CO is on fire : (

HMT have you went to a baseball game this summer ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did the doctor slap you again?


----------



## Hairazor

Which time?

How many times have you tripped over your own feet and actually fallen?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Down the stairs, at least once a year.

HMT have you been driving down the road and just completely forgot where you are and where you are going?


----------



## Evil Andrew

More and more lately : )

HMT have you got home from the store and realized you forgot to get what you went out for in the first place ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least a dozen or so


How many times have you looked at the clock today to see if it's time to go home yet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - been home all day : )

HMT have you thought to yourself, "that Evil Andrew, he really is evil, isn't he ?"


----------



## Hairazor

Uh huh! 

HMT have you had someone look at you strange over Halloween issues?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

At least once a year!

HMT have you wished it was below 80º out this week?


----------



## Copchick

Too many to count!

HMT have you posted today?


----------



## Goblin

Ten......butI'm just starting

HMT has a snake got in your house?


----------



## aquariumreef

Never?

HMT have you petted a doogie?


----------



## Goblin

Doogie? I've petted a doggie

HMT have you rode on a dirigible?


----------



## Hairazor

Never but bet it would be quite a ride

HMT have you forgotten where you parked?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you stepped on your partner's foot while dancing?


----------



## aquariumreef

Never, but I have dropped a light-weight girl once. :blush:

HMT have you startled someone in the morning?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you totalled a car?


----------



## aquariumreef

I have never driven a car, let alone totaled one.

HMT have you stayed up all night?


----------



## Copchick

Hundreds of times over the course of 8 years when I had worked the night shift. 

HMT have you turned around and walked into a pole or other object and said "excuse me, sorry".


----------



## Hairazor

HaHa, guilty probably a time or two

HMT have you walked up to someone and said hi, how ya doing then realized it wasn't who you thought it was?


----------



## GreenDay

3 or 4

How many times have you gone into a parking lot and tried to get into the wrong car?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Time to get back on the wagon ?

HMT will you watch _Thw Walking Dead _ marathon today ?


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT have you fallen asleep at the theater?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you accidently blew up your house?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never

how many times have you sneezed in public and blown snot all over yourself?


----------



## Copchick

Ewww! I recall once, when I was really sick at work none the less!

HMT have you walked outside in the dark and walked into a spider web and started spazzing out fearing a spider was on it?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my gosh, one of my worst fears and spazzing is exactly what I do as it has happened too many times for my comfort!

HMT have you sprayed your drink all over when someone made you laugh when you had a mouthful?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lots ! 

How many times have you let someone betray you ?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT have you seen wildlife in your front yard?


----------



## Zurgh

Quite a few times, actually...



HMT have you started a car this week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only once so far.


How many times have you been in a pool this summer?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

If the blow-up water slide counts, then twice.

HMT have you gone out to do something in the yard this past week, only to turn around and head straight back inside?


----------



## Hairazor

Too many to count!!

HMT a day do you find yourself craving chocolate?


----------



## Zurgh

Once



HMT have you vacuumed this month?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT talked to yourself and started an argument?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never.

How many times have you wet the bed as a legal adult (18+).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you said "I could have had a V8?"


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never because I always got the V8 when I had the chance.

How many times have you seen the White House in person?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zero. Never been east.

How many times have you been to the big house ?


----------



## Goblin

Once. Joe and Eliza Big. Nice couple

HMT have you been arrested?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In the US, detained. Never formally arrested or charged. If we go out for beers I'll tell you about France and Mexico.

HMT have you had to slap a hysterical person ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you thought your haunt was haunted for real?


----------



## Copchick

Every time my deceased friend decides to show up and knock something over or moves something. Just to remind me he's still playing tricks on me even in the afterlife. 

HMT have you had to give candy to a parent because their tot was too afraid to come to your door? Mwah, ha, ha, haaa...


----------



## PirateLady

Several times

HMT have you wanted to give out empty candy wrappers to those older children who do not dress up and just want the candy??


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has your Halloween been rained out?


----------



## Copchick

Just last year. :frownkin:

HMT have you received a traffic citation?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not nearly as many times as I deserved : )

HMT have you been in the newspaper ?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT you broke an exspensive vase?


----------



## Hairazor

Vase? never. Other things???

HMT have you fallen off a bike?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Several, the worst being when I made a jump out out of plywood and car ramps. Cruised down the drive, launched off the ramp, impact ruined the wheel enough to send me wobbling into the neighbors mailbox.

HMT have you been lambasted on the forum for conduct?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I am a model of decorum

How many times have you had a freshly baked cookie this week?


----------



## graveyardmaster

not once roxy,lookin after my figure lol!

how many times have you had a big mac this week?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never had a big mac ever, actually. I don't want to end up in the ICU directly after

HMT have you burned the dinner you made to where it was not salvageable?


----------



## Copchick

Unfortunately in my lifetime, there have a been a couple. 

HMT have you wrecked your car?


----------



## Hairazor

2 times, same car

HMT have you hung up on a telemarketer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several times a day at work


How many times have you seen a double rainbow?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Under ten? I can't give an exact number...

HMT have you had dinner out this week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you seen a deer in your yard?


----------



## Hairazor

None, but I live on a street with a highway on one side and a main city street past my door

HMT have you forgotten and worn your slippers to work/school?


----------



## Copchick

Wouldn't that be a sight? But no, can't say that I have!

HMT have you deep fried a turkey?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Twice, the best way...

HMT have you posted aimlessly today to up your count?


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Twice, the best way...
> 
> HMT have you posted aimlessly today to up your count?


I LOVE deep fried turkey and agree it is the best way to cook it!

Gotta be at least 25. Thanks for boosting me!

HMT have you gotten sun poisoning?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never, not allergic to the sun.

HMT have you had your face written all over when you were passed out drunk?


----------



## Copchick

Never! 

HMT have you had stitches?


----------



## Lord Homicide

3.

HMT have you been walked in on using the bathroom?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been snowed in?


----------



## Copchick

Never, I always have to dig out.

HMT have you been to another country? Mexico and Canada excluded.


----------



## Hairazor

Never, but I have a daughter who has been to Germany many times, one time for almost a year going to college, I live vicariously through her as far as travel, haha

HMT have you had your vehicle egged?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had your vehicle towed?


----------



## Evil Andrew

If that implies I had too many tickets or didn't make the payments, 0. If that implies that my piece of junk broke down then about 6.

HMT have you driven 4wd off road ?


----------



## Copchick

Not enough times! 

HMT have you "paid it forward"?


----------



## Goblin

Not sure what you mean

HMT have you attended a seance?


----------



## Copchick

Twice as a kid

HMT have you had to bail someone out of jail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you had to get someone to bail you out of jail?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Never (do you believe me?)

How many times did you serve detention?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you tripped and fallen down steps?


----------



## graveyardmaster

never

HMT have you cried while watching a movie


----------



## debbie5

more times than I can count.

HMT have you been in the emergency room as a patient in the past 3 years?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Patient = 0, cause = a few : )

Hot have you got up and walked out of a theater because the movie sucked so bad ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

None I don't think, just fallen asleep

HMT have you slammed your finger in a door


----------



## Hairazor

A couple

How many times have you had to replace a fuze or throw your circuit breaker?


----------



## Copchick

Quite a few, but not recently.

HMT have you attended your high school reunion?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you sent to detention?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Enough that the Assistant Principal became tired of having me there, and would send me away and tell me to "just walk around the hallway for a few minutes, and make them think I punished you".

HMT did you cut class ?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT did the mule kick you in the head?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

None. 

How many times did you purposely lose homework because you thought the teacher was hot when she was mad?


----------



## Copchick

The nuns never looked that hot to me, besides I don't pitch for that team.

HMT did you write your own excuses for being absent from school?


----------



## Lord Homicide

_LOL @ Copchick's response - I'm guilty of Bio's question. My freshman spanish teacher..._

Quiet a few.

HMT did you buy the school's food?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Always a sack lunch - and a carton of milk was 4 cents

HMT were there Fs on our reort card ?


----------



## autumnghost

None.

HMT did you fall asleep on the bus?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you killed a vampire......or at least thought they were?


----------



## MrGrimm

None. Werewolves are where its at dude 

HMT have you spent the entire evening posting on Hauntforum?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, that would be confidential, heehee

HMT did you hit the snooze button on the alarm this week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has a bat got in your house?

I first typed head by mistake!


----------



## Draik41895

none, but that sounds awesome.

How many times have you woken up early to work on a prop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think "never" is going to be the correct answer for that


How many times have you gone to Costco looking for that "pose and stay" skellie they're supposed to have?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None, but I did buy some huge coolers - they're easily big enough to hold a body, plus they have wheels !

HMT did you buy their 5 lb jar of cashews ?


----------



## MrGrimm

None, I am an almonds type of guy...

HMT have you settled for less in the past week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you tore your clothes in public


----------



## Hairazor

2 that I can remember

HMT have you locked your keys in the car?


----------



## MrGrimm

Once, and it was my Dad's car

HMT have you sat on the couch, eating a whole carton of ice cream, all sad and weepy like in the movies?


----------



## Copchick

Never. But don't ask about brownies!

HMT have you parked your car, gone into a store, came back out and forgot where you parked your car?


----------



## Zurgh

Once, after a head injury...


HMT has your house been vacuumed in the last month?


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have you rode on a plane


----------



## Lord Homicide

Probably around 100 times...

HMT have you lied to someone close to you?


----------



## Draik41895

Hmm... I can think of only a few times actually

How many times have you read through the handbook for the recently deceased?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Tried once but couldn't figure it out because it read like stereo instructions...

HMT have you responded to someone's comment to your own profile by mistake?


----------



## Copchick

Duh, twice I must confess, recently too.

HMT have you been to a circus?


----------



## MrGrimm

Once, hate clowns... they are dumb and not funny...

HMT have you tried to lick your elbow?


----------



## Hairazor

Never and no I'm not trying now

HMT have you dropped supper for company on the floor and had to improvise?


----------



## Copchick

Haven't you heard of the five second rule? Ha, kidding! I have never dropped dinner for company on the floor. I dropped mine a couple times, let the dogs lick the floor clean and ordered chinese take out! 

HMT have you sent flowers to someone for no reason?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few, and they all said "why'd you send me these , who are you, get out of my basement" : )

HMT have you sent a Candy-Gram ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been to Venus?


----------



## MrGrimm

None, that's the dirtiest strip club in town! You catch something just by driving by the place 

HMT have you been in a food fight?


----------



## Goblin

I was talking about the planet Venus! 

None

HMT have you got a speeding ticket?


----------



## Copchick

MrGrimm said:


> None, that's the dirtiest strip club in town! You catch something just by driving by the place
> 
> 
> 
> Goblin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about the planet Venus!
> 
> HMT have you got a speeding ticket?
> 
> 
> 
> You know I had the same thought when I had read the question, Mr.G! Here we go with the planets again, Lol!
> 
> I've never gotten a speeding ticket, although I should have a time or too! "Leadfoot Lucy" would probably be a good moniker for me!  (Yeah I admit it)
> 
> HMT have you gone shopping with the intent to purchase one specific item only to have returned home with bags and bags of stuff, only to realize you never purchased you intended item?
Click to expand...


----------



## MrGrimm

All the time! Never fails...

CopChick -> Planets LOL!!!

HMT have snorted pepsi or coke out your nose?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, never, although I almost did that once with milk


How many times have you belched loudly while dining at a fine restaurant?


----------



## Copchick

None, thank goodness!

HMT have you been late for work due to daylight savings time change over in the spring?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - 

HMT have you been able to sit back and leave well enough alone ?


----------



## Gorylovescene

At least once or twice.

How many times have you gotten your tongue stuck to a frozen object?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you carved a Jack-O-Lantern?


----------



## Copchick

Hundreds

HMT have you grown pumpkins?


----------



## Spooky1

I think four years. I stopped because they need too much space, and I just buy pumpkins now.

How many times have you been pulled over by the cops.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Pulled over, many. Detained a few. Cuffed and stuffed, none !

HMT have you called the police ?


----------



## Hairazor

3 times, no comment

HMT have you hit a deer with your car?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had your car painted?


----------



## Gorylovescene

None

How many times have you gone out in public in your pajamas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Who says I wear PJ's ?

HMT have you gone out in public without your PJ's ?


----------



## Copchick

Hmm...twice. Hey, don't you all pretend you never have! 

HMT have you *gotten caught* without your PJ's in public?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once 

HMT have you stolen someone else's PJs, hoping they'd get caught ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope...

HMT have you pranked someone by putting their hand in a glass of warm water while they were sleeping?


----------



## Goblin

None. Have put a For Sale on the car though!

HMT have you built a snowman?


----------



## Copchick

Dozens!

HMT have you sung karaoke?


----------



## MrGrimm

Once and the song was Living on a Prayer by Bon Jovi... People say I was good, but people always say that to everyone else at a karaoke party... especially when we've all been drinking.

Have you ever gotten a professional massage?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but wouldn't that be lovely

HMT have you gotten something caught in the shredder?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I have managed to burn through a couple here at work. I think that's one of those planned obsolescence things.


How many times have you ridden a camel?


----------



## Copchick

None

HMT have you camped in your backyard?


----------



## MrGrimm

Twice, fun times... 

HMT Have you thought you JUST saw a UFO?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I _*did*_ see one! Unfortunately, i was under the influence and deemed not a credible witness....

HMT have you been inside the UFO, and subjected to various probes and experiments ?


----------



## MrGrimm

Sixteen times since last Tuesday... Still walking funny

HMT have you yelled at the TV this week?


----------



## Copchick

Evil Andrew said:


> I _*did*_ see one! Unfortunately, i was under the influence and deemed not a credible witness....
> 
> HMT have you been inside the UFO, and subjected to various probes and experiments ?





MrGrimm said:


> Sixteen times since last Tuesday... Still walking funny
> 
> HMT have you yelled at the TV this week?


I am LMAO!! You know Mr.G, I read your post first and was wondering what the heck you did sixteen times that is making you walk funny! Yeah, I was curious. Of course, then I read Evil A! LMAO!

You guys are too much!

Anyway, I have not yelled at the TV at all this week, barely watched it at all.

HMT have you had someone paint your toenails besides your manicurist or pedicurist?


----------



## Gorylovescene

Zero, I think. Can't stand people touching my nails.

How many times have you talked to your pet?


----------



## Hairazor

Constantly

HMT have you jumped out of bed in a panic you are going to be late just to remember it is not a work day?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did the doctor slap you again?


----------



## MrGrimm

Copchick said:


> I am LMAO!! You know Mr.G, I read your post first and was wondering what the heck you did sixteen times that is making you walk funny! Yeah, I was curious. Of course, then I read Evil A! LMAO!
> 
> You guys are too much!


Hehee! Fun times indeed, I have to watch out when I'm on the boards here at work cause I am a loud laugher! The cracking up is mutual 

Ok Goblin, None I don't get slapped by the doctor. But I guess he's not as "hands on" as yours? 

HMT have you written a post but by the time you submit it someone else had cut in and posted before making your well thought out post, now, irrelevant?


----------



## Hairazor

Once again, constantly

HMT have you had an experience that made your hair stand on end?


----------



## Copchick

^ More times than I can count!

HMT have you pet a dolphin?


----------



## Goblin

Once, but he ran out in the street and got run over

HMT have the neighbors threatened to kill you?


----------



## MrGrimm

Ummm... Why?!? *peeks out window* Where do you live anyways??!? *shuts blinds* Are you sending a message?!?!?! *locks doors* 

So, yeah, obvious answer is "None"

HMT have you eaten ice cream this week?


----------



## Hairazor

1 and with a birthday party to attend Sat. probably more

HMT have you forgotten to take out the trash on trash pick up day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several times, including this morning!


How many times have you bought a new car since you first started buying cars?


----------



## Copchick

Three

HMT have you *Guys*: allowed a woman to shave your face?
* Gals*: allowed a man to shave your legs?


----------



## Hairazor

Well never, but it might be a trip

HMT have you had such a bad haircut you wanted to wear a hat till it grew out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - after that first haircut in boot camp, no other haircuts matter........

HMT have you cut your own hair ?


----------



## MrGrimm

All the time! Clippers set on number 1... buzz buzz!

HMT have you tried to shove someone into a trunk?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you sailed the deep blue sea?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

How many times have you ridden a roller coaster?


----------



## Lord Homicide

A bunch.

How many times have you spit gum on the ground then later stepped in it?


----------



## Copchick

None

HMT have you cried at a movie? Which movie most recently? (Bonus question)


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been stung by a hornet?


----------



## Hairazor

Bees yes, hornet no

How many times have you typed thnaks instead of thanks?


----------



## badgerbadger

Too many times!

How many times have you typed in "facepalm" instead of "facebook"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many cheesy B movies have you watched this week?


----------



## Copchick

None

HMT have you not answered the phone when you knew full well who was calling? (Telemarketers don't count)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Almost always 

HMT have you stopped a telemarketer, asked them to hold for a second, and then just set the phone down and walk away ?


----------



## Hairazor

I've done that to a few bores but telemarketers I just hang up

HMT have you found a foreign object in your food when eating out?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you hit your finger with the hammer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many

HMT have you been hit after you got hammered ?


----------



## MrGrimm

None

HMT Have honked your car horn this week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had surgury?


----------



## Evil Andrew

3 - tonsils, knee and Achilles 

HMT have you had cosmetic surgery ?


----------



## MrGrimm

None, don't think I ever will

HMT have you been hit in the face with a ball


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT bought something and lost the receipt


----------



## Copchick

Too many to count!

HMT have you bitten your tongue so as not to say what you were really wanting to say? (this week)


----------



## Hairazor

Hahahaha, I lost track because my tongue hurt (both my jobs deal with the public)

HMT have you squirted milk, or whatever, out your nose when you laughed at something unexpected


----------



## MrGrimm

This week? Twelve, but that's only because I am training for the world championships...

HMT Have you lied about these HMT questions?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has your car been stolen?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never

HMT have you stolen someone else's car ?


----------



## Copchick

Once - Let me explain. It was another officers patrol car. He left the keys in it and it was sooo tempting, the keys just dangling in the ignition. I just drove it around the block. It was worth it seeing him panic. Priceless!

HMT have you looked at your watch and looked at it again when someone asked you what time it was


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had an earache?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few

HMT have you used excessive force ?


----------



## Copchick

A few. I've had to force my dog to go out in the rain a few times. I've had to capture my rabbit and fight with her to bring her inside. I've had to force myself to go to the gym. All of these at one time another were excessive.

HMT have you purchased moonshine?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you made mioonshine?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never

HMT have you squished a spider with a bare foot


----------



## Hairazor

EEwww Ickkk Never

HMT have you have you just jumped in the car and driven till you found a cool place and spent the night?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never. I'm more of a trip planning kind of person.

How many times have you broken a bone (one of yours, not someone else's)?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never... hmmm seems like I'm missing out...

HMT have you called 911?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you seen a lion closeup?


----------



## Copchick

Once at the MGM in Vegas. So beautiful!

HMT have you won at the casino?


----------



## MrGrimm

One big time, the rest all loses, so now I don't go anymore

HMT have you fell out of your chair?


----------



## Hairazor

None that I can remember

HMT have you lost your billfold/purse?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you misplaced your car?


----------



## Hairazor

None, but I have dreams I do. Wonder what that means

HMT have you gotten to the check out line in a store and found you had no money, credit card, etc.?


----------



## Goblin

None. Always check before I leave the house

HMT has your Halloween been rained out?


----------



## Copchick

Once. Last year. 

HMT have you been grossed out reading something here on the forum?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never (I know, it's sad to be so desensitized : )

H M T have you met someone from Haunt Forum in person ?


----------



## Hairazor

None but it sure would be fun

HMT have you eaten out this week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT hav you been on an aircraft carrier?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you broken up by just not ever calling again ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you taken a bite of something so bad you spit it out in public?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you broke a bone?


----------



## Copchick

Once. My pinkie finger hit the railing after slipping on ice on my steps last year walking the dogs. Ouch!

HMT have you thought of going into another career?


----------



## Evil Andrew

10 times........per day : )

HMT have you climbed a mountain higher than 14,000 feet ?
( We have 56 of them in CO. I've done Pikes, Evans, Longs, Bierstadt, Grays, Torrey's, Quandary, Blanca, Culebra, Holy Cross, Massive, Elbert, and almost all the collegiate peaks. Still lots to go : )


----------



## Hairazor

Whew, you wear me out thinking about it. The biggest for me, Stone Mountain in GA before it became the big tourist attraction it is today and it is way smaller than 14,000.

HMT have you thrown up in public?


----------



## Copchick

None

HMT have you hung up on someone during an argument?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you attended the wrong funeral


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you dialed a wrong number and ended up making a new friend?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you known better, but couldn't help doing it anyway ?


----------



## Copchick

Way too many times that I've lost count!

HMT have you fallen asleep while talking on the phone?


----------



## MommaMoose

Not sure, at least once or twice.

HMT have you left your windows down in your car and it rained?


----------



## Hairazor

One time and it was a doozy

HMT have you gone to the store and gotten home and found you got everything but the very thing you went for?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been afraid to go in a cemetery after dark


----------



## Hairazor

Every single time!!

HMT have you fallen down steps in front of someone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've fallen down steps a few times, but no one was around to witness the event


How many times have you flipped off another driver this week?


----------



## MrGrimm

None, I learned early on that getting angry in the car is pointless...

HMT have you watched a TV series DVD marathon with back to back to back to ... well you get the idea... episodes


----------



## Copchick

Guilty. A couple dozen times probably, and only certain series.

HMT have you had to speak in public for work? (More than 20 people)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons - doesn't bother me at all. My largest was over 1000 people.

HMT have you had to sing in public ?


----------



## Hairazor

Solo? Never

HMT have you had a tree branch fall on your vehicle?


----------



## Spooky1

Thankfully, no

How many times have you had a flat tire


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you thought you seen a ghost?


----------



## Copchick

Quite a few! (As recently as last week at work)

HMT have you seen a tornado?


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you been sled riding


----------



## Copchick

Numerous!

HMT have you built a snowman?


----------



## Hairazor

I live in Iowa, quite a few

HMT have you fallen off your bicycle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

One major crash, 1969, Schwinn Stingray, face plant on asphalt, trip to emergency room

HMT have you fallen asleep while posting here past bedtime ?


----------



## Goblin

None. I' used to being up all night from when I worked in the mill!

HMT have you gone back to buy something and it was sold out?


----------



## Copchick

Quite a few! I hate when that happens! 

How many times have you tried a new recipe, tasted it and thrown it away because you didn't like it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few....Problem was likely with the cook, not the recipe though : ) 

HMT have you taken a life-changing risk, and failed ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been in a hailstorm?


----------



## Copchick

Plenty! The last one was very scary!

HMT have you woken yourself up talking and realized you had been dreaming.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you kicked the basketball while dribbling it?


----------



## Copchick

Probably a couple of times as a kid

HMT have you gone for a walk in the rain without an umbrella?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you gone for a walk in a blizzard?


----------



## MrGrimm

I live in Canada, Montreal area, that IS half our year 

HMT Have you bought from Spirit this year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had a headache this month?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you caused a headache this month ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has you been pranked on Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh please, I am the pranker!!

HMT have you been late/early due to daylight saving time change?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lots : )

HMT have you sleepwalked ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you dropped your fast food after ordering it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT has someone nearly spilled _your_ drink during a bar fight ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have mowed your grass this summer?


----------



## MrGrimm

5

HMT have you posted in this thread?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh my, I wasn't counting, but a nice number I am sure

HMT have you dropped your buttered (or spread of your choice) bread on the floor buttered side down?


----------



## MrGrimm

Every time! It a physics things right? 

How many time have you thrown something across the room... this year.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you dropped an egg?


----------



## MrGrimm

On purpose?  Lots! But they were dropped along the horizontal plane if you get my drift... I.E. THROWN :devil:

HMT have you watched Star Wars: A New Hope


----------



## Goblin

Lots

HMT have you seen the original Dracula?


----------



## Copchick

A few.

HMT have you been a juror?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never, not sure I ever want to be

How many times did you actually believe OJ didn't do it?


----------



## Hairazor

NEVER!!!

HMT have you counted sheep or something to help you get to sleep?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too many lately !

HMT have you wished you lived someplace warmer ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you talked to the dead and they hung up on you?


----------



## MrGrimm

None, I've tried the lines always dead (Har Har)

HMT have you eaten the last piece of that thing in the fridge and later claim that you didn't touch it


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you knocked someone down because you tripped?


----------



## Hairazor

Once, actually, in a haunted house and I was laughing so hard I could hardly get back up

HMT have you forgotten to put the filter in the coffee maker?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - ours has the little gold basket filter

HMT have you lay awake in bed because of drinking coffee after dinner ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, since I don't drink coffee in the evening. I did, however, once have trouble going to sleep in college after I drank a two liter bottle of Pepsi right before going to bed.


How many times have you misplaced something this week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I can't seem to remember.......

How many times did you find something you misplaced this week ?


----------



## Goblin

Haven't misplaced anything

HMT have you been attacked by a wild animal?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you eaten something that you killed ?


----------



## Copchick

Just about everytime I catch a legal trout. Haven't killed a cow, pig or chicken though.

HMT have you joined a band on stage?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been scared to go outside after dark?


----------



## Copchick

Once - after a terrible windstorm!

HMT have you scared yourself this season with one of your own props?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you accidently buried one of your neighbors?


----------



## Hairazor

Accidently, ok we'll go with that!

HMT have you left a movie early because it was sooo bad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, and the movie was "Last Tango in Paris"


How many times have you changed your hair color?


----------



## Copchick

Who? Me? Change the color of my hair? Never I say!!!

HMT have you gotten a really bad haircut that made you cry?


----------



## Hairazor

One time in first grade. 

HMT has your internet gone out at a really bad moment?


----------



## Goblin

Too many

HMT have you wished your house was haunted?


----------



## Copchick

None

HMT have you met someone famous? Who?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Several. Alice Cooper, Kevin James, Molly McClure, Amanda Bearce, Jason Boland, Ernie Banks, Gaylord Perry, Emmitt Smith, Rod Parsley... That's all that comes to mind right now. 

How many times have you been doing something that you knew was wrong?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been to a funeral?


----------



## Hairazor

Somewhere around 8 and a few times I could only make the visitation

HMT have you had something catch on fire?


----------



## MrGrimm

2 times. Both times were at a camp ground... one of those times involved a cat... (it wasn't ON fire, it pushed something into the fire)

HMT have you wondered what a cat on fire would do?


----------



## Lord Homicide

None because I would assume it would scurry away starting more fires...

HMT have you taped a cat's paws and watched it walk funny?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I never thought of it so none (can't try it now as I have no cat)

HMT have you glued a silver dollar to the floor then watched to see who would try to pick it up?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Epoxied about 10 dollars in mixed change once to the sidewalk at a friend's place a long time ago. Hilarious to see the drunks try to pick it up.

How many times have you missed a turn and backed up to make it instead of U-turn then make the turn?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you flown a plane?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Thousands - but no longer an active pilot 

HMT have you been on a plane that had an in-flight emergency ?


----------



## Hairazor

None thank goodness

HMT have you gone down a slide in the last year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you rode a bicycle this year


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT have you thought you were done making props this year just to remember you had just that one more thing you wanted to make?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you commanded a german u-Boat?


----------



## Hairazor

Every time I'm on one

HMT have you run out of candy for ToTers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

So far, never, but it's one of my greatest worries on Halloween, which is why we usually end up buying more candy than we need.

How many times have you had to go get more candy because somehow the supply on hand mysteriously disappeared before Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

Guilty a few times.

HMT did you have to take the drivers test to get your first license?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT lost control and hit someone?


----------



## Hairazor

With a car? Never!

HMT have you thrown up in public?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - I can hold my liquor : )

HMT have you been to Mardi Gras ?


----------



## Hairazor

None but it is on my list

HMT have you changed jobs in the last 10 years?


----------



## Copchick

None. Same job for 20 years. OMG!

HMT have you been scammed by a con for money?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do those 547 emails from that guy in Nigeria who needs help transferring money from the state treasury count? If not, never that I am aware of.


How many times have you had a tooth pulled?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMt have you been kidnapped by pirates?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you found pirate treasure ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, never.


How many times have you jumped off a high dive board at a swimming pool?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Jumped off like a cannon ball, lots. Dived off, like I knew what I was doing, none : )

HMT did the life guard have to come rescue you ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you forgotten your own birthday?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you forgotten your own name?


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, you're just trying to trick me into remembering ---

HMT have you fallen off a dock into the water?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe the correct answer is "never"


How many times have you been inside a mortuary?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few.....

HMT have you given the eulogy ?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Once.

HMT have you been to a cemetery without knowing anyone buried there..just to look around?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh, many more than I care to count!

HMT have you gotten into the wrong car by mistake?


----------



## Goblin

Once.....and you threw a hairbrush at me! 

HMT have you been reincarnated?


----------



## RoxyBlue

1347 times, but I may have missed some....


How many times have you redecorated your living room?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have the neighbors surrounded your house carrying torches?


----------



## Hairazor

It was just that once but you won't let it die will you?

HMT have you gotten to work and forgot that you still had your slippers on?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None, but I forget my laptop frequently

HMT have you been forcibly removed ?


----------



## Hairazor

None, but I have seen it done

HMT have you been deep sea fishing?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been on a ghost ship?


----------



## Hairazor

None, but wouldn't that be shivery fun?

HMT have you flown a kite in the last year?


----------



## debbie5

None, which is sad. It's always either too windy or not enough wind. 

HMT have you eaten a roasted marshmallow in the past year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you raised the dead?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Most every weekend : )

HMT have you sat by the fireplace this fall ?


----------



## Hairazor

Wish I had one - none

HMT have you headed straight home from work and forgotten you were supposed to make a stop first?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you dressed up as a Pilgrim for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Hairazor

Just burned my Pilgrim costume at the stake

HMT have you done a belly flop into a pool?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did the winged monkeys drop you before they got it right?


----------



## Hairazor

None, I hung on tight!!

HMT have you seen the movie The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## autumnghost

More times than I can count.

HMT have you made snow angels?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe once or twice, but it was a long time ago

How many times have you jumped into a pile of leaves you just raked up, just 'cause?


----------



## Hairazor

Numerous times when younger

HMT have you gotten lost at an amusement park?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you gotten lost in your own home?


----------



## Hairazor

I've had my share of lost but not in my home

HMT have you put your car in the wrong gear when heading out?


----------



## Copchick

A couple actually. In a hurry and went too fast on the gear shift and went down too low.

HMT have you gotten a professional massage? (No not THAT kind, the legal kind)


----------



## Goblin

Doe a chropractor count?

HMT has strong winds damaged your house?


----------



## Hairazor

Once, had to reroof and fix a couple broken windows

HMT have you had a tree fall on your car?


----------



## Copchick

None! Hope I'm not jinxed and hope I'm not in it.

HMT have you packed away all your halloween decorations or props only to discover hours or days later that you left something out?


----------



## Hairazor

Every time!!

HMT have you fallen asleep at the movie theater?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you fallen asleep and woke up on a pirate ship?


----------



## Hairazor

None I can recall

HMT have you bitten into an apple with a worm, or yikes a 1/2, in it?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMt have you bitten into a worm and it wasn't in an apple?


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT do you check you email each day?


----------



## Goblin

Two or three

HMT have you struck an iceberg while driving home?


----------



## Hairazor

Just that time Edward Smith let me drive

HMT have you been called for jury duty?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Called once, never served.

HMT have been judged by a jury of your peers ?


----------



## Hairazor

In a court of law? Never!

HMT have you overslept in the last week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you slept in this week ?


----------



## Hairazor

This morning cause I didn't get to sleep till around 3:30 A.M.

HMT have you been stranded in a blizzard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never stranded, but have been unable to go to work a few times because of snow


How many times do you see a dentist each year?


----------



## Goblin

Three

HMT have you been to the beach?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few - count em on two hands

HMT have you been to Mexico ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although I used to live within shouting distance of it


How many times have you gone back to the kitchen to sneak another piece of pie today?


----------



## Hairazor

Boo, didn't have pie but did want seconds on the chocolate mousse but it had already been eaten

HMT did you go back for something you forgot to put on the table today?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you sang Jingle Bells?


----------



## Hairazor

So far this year? A couple times but I see many on the horizon!

HMT did you hide a Christmas present so well that you couldn't remember where you put it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT did you find a hidden Xmas present, and _assume_ it was for you, only to find out, it wasn't. .


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT broke a Halloween prop putting it away?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A couple.....

HMT have you sold props for cash ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you had a black eye?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few....

Broken bones ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe I've broken the little toe on both feet at least once each.



How many times have you baked a cake from scratch?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has your snowman come to life........and tried to kill you?


----------



## Copchick

Gasp!!! Never tried to kill me, but he becomes my best friend and wishes me happy birthday when I put the silk hat on his head! 

HMT have you had turkey sandwiches since Thanksgiving?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, and it was deli turkey, not home cooked


How many times have you knitted an article of clothing?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, can't get beyond making wash cloths

HMT have you seen The Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons

HMT have you seen a flying monkey ?


----------



## Hairazor

My boss was a flying monkey for Spook Walk last year and I own the costume

HMT have you seen a shooting star this year?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT has a foreign country declared war on you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

War, never. But I was kicked out of France and escorted to the border ..

HMT has the airline lost your luggage ?


----------



## Hairazor

Mine, never. My daughter, twice.

HMT have you left a movie theater early because the movie was so bad?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, and the movie was "Last Tango in Paris"


How many times do you set aside time to exercise each week?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Mine, never. My daughter, twice.


The airline lost your daughter twice?


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> How many times do you set aside time to exercise each week?


None.

HMT have you hung a stocking by the fireplace with care?


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, Goblin on the luggage issue!

Never had a fireplace but hang that stocking with great care on a chair back every year!

HMT has your stocking been empty?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, I believe


How many times did you sneak into the closet where your parents hid the presents to see what Santa was going to bring you for Christmas?


----------



## Copchick

Lol! Presents were always under the bed. I recall about 3 times I did it. Once I unwrapped one and rewrapped it. :devil:

HMT have you brought home a stray dog or cat?


----------



## Hairazor

Once when I was little I found a dog and brought him home. Didn't get to keep him!

HMT have you gotten up, rushed around getting ready and then realized it was your day off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I've ever gone as far as rushing around to get ready for work when I didn't have to be there, but I've certainly had a moment of panic more than once when I thought my alarm had failed to go off on what I thought was a work day.


How many times have you seen "Gone With The Wind"?


----------



## Copchick

Too many to count! One of my top favorites. I can quote just about every scene, lol!

HMT have you gone to your high school reunion?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> Too many to count! One of my top favorites. I can quote just about every scene, lol!
> 
> HMT have you gone to your high school reunion?


Once and I will never return. Everyone was a dickhead.

HMT have you ran out of gas driving?


----------



## Hairazor

Never when I was driving, once with a friend

HMT have you had a pet catch fleas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only a couple times


How many times have you found a tick on yourself?


----------



## Goblin

Once or twice

HMT have you wore a Santa hat?


----------



## Copchick

A couple as an adult.

HMT have you caught mommy kissing Santa Claus?


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't that be a sight, but never

HMT have you been a bell ringer for the Salvation Army?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times must the cannon balls fly before they're forever banned?:jol:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Would you really want to ban cannonballs ? (this guy could _totally_ soak the old ladies reading their People Magazines on the side of the pool : )










HMT have you jumped head first ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you looked before you leaped?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - I jump in head first, damn the consequences

HMT have you lost it all, and made a comeback ?


----------



## Goblin

I've never lost it all

HMT have you had an exotic pet?


----------



## Hairazor

Does a Hermit crab count?

HMT have you walked up behind someone and said "hey how you doing" just to have them turn around and it is not even anyone you know?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you wore combat boots to bed?


----------



## Hairazor

Always take them off first!

HMT have you hit a stray animal on the highway because you couldn't avoid it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once on my motorcycle hit a small dog. Took him to the vet, but he didn't make it

HMT have you played whack-a-mole ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A few - great one for ridding yourself of stress


How many times have you changed jobs in the last 10 years?


----------



## Copchick

None

How many cars have you owned?


----------



## Hairazor

I think 7 and I keep them till they can't be kept anymore

HMT have you laughed out loud in public this week when checking the Forum?


----------



## Evil Andrew

5 - at least once a day : )

HMT have you moved ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If memory serves, 10 times.


How many states have you lived in?


----------



## Hairazor

3--GA, OH, IA

HMT have you swallowed your gum?


----------



## Goblin

Once or twice

HMT a day do you talk to your pet?


----------



## Hairazor

All day long

HMT has your pet gotten out of the house/yard so you had to chase them down?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Little dog - once . Big dog trained to sit at the door and not go through till I tell him. He also will heel off leash and come when called, so no worries with him.

HMT have you got lost walking in heavy fog ?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh please, I can get lost with no fog!

HMT have you been to a movie where a fight broke out amongst some of the movie goers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never

How many times have you been to a movie where a couple started making out a few rows in front of you?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT you been pranked by someone on the phone?


----------



## Hairazor

I must lead a dull life because I can't think of any instances

HMT have you been the phone prankster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think none, but I'm not positive


How many times have you picked up after someone else in the past week?


----------



## Copchick

Too many to count! These dogs and cats leave their toys everywhere!

HMT have you posted something on here and regretted it?


----------



## Goblin

None. 

HMT have you kicked the bucket.......and had to go find it later?


----------



## Hairazor

Every time!

HMT has someone thrown a surprise party for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

None that I can remember


How many times have you burnt yourself with hot glue?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you tried to light someone's cigarette with a flamethrower?


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT have you fallen out of bed?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did you fail a test in school?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you baked a cherry pie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, but I sure like to eat them !

HMT have you taken a pilgrimage ?


----------



## Hairazor

Alas, never

HMT have you gone mountain climbing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons - lots of 14'ers here

HMT have you been in an airplane that had an inflight control failure ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMt were you on a plane that crashed and there were no survivors?


----------



## RoxyBlue

347 - I heal quickly


How many times have you sat in the back row of a movie theater and thrown candy at people a few rows away from you?


----------



## Hairazor

I usually sit in the back row so people can't throw at me!!

HMT have you been pulled over for speeding?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons - was forced to buy slow vehicles incapable of speeding

HMT did the officer let you off with a warning ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have never been pulled over for speeding, just 2x for tail light out

HMT have you caught Santa coming down the chimney?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you caught Santa in your bear trap?


----------



## Hairazor

I have given Santa a bear hug but no trapping

HMT have you tried to follow Santa down a chimney?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT did you leave out a snack for the reindeer ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sadly, never. Maybe that's why the reindeer left "presents" for me on the lawn:googly:



How many times have you run out of wrapping paper this month?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None 

HMT have you packed up and went someplace tropical for Xmas ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, dang!

HMT have you slammed the front door on an unwanted visitor (sales person, religion pusher, etc.)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never slammed, just politely closed after saying "Not interested".


How many times did you flunk a class in high school or college?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once. Teach wouldn't let me drop the class, and I was determined that I would not attend.....


HMT did you change majors ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did you change your shorts?


----------



## paulcav151

17520 give or take.

HMT have you eaten sushi?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you rolled your vehicle?


----------



## Goblin

None.....It's too heavy! 

HMT have you shot you neighbors and claimed they were turning into zombies?


----------



## Copchick

Never, but that is my fantasy when the psycho gets to drinking and partying too loud at 3 AM. 

HMT have you rescued a critter from something dangerous?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I did pull a bird out of my dog's mouth once and it actually survived the encounter.

How many times have you used the last piece of toilet paper and didn't replace the roll?


----------



## Hairazor

Never but I have certainly found it that way many times. My sister had everyone over to her house after a funeral, 2 bathrooms 25 people, not a square of TP in the house! Not even any backup kleenex!!

HMT have you broken a mirror?


----------



## Copchick

Plenty in my day. I'm a daredevil of sorts, I purposely walk under ladders, let black cats cross my path, step on cracks and my rabbit has all four feet. 

Have you ever found a four leaf clover?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once

HMT have you drank green beer on St Paddy's Day ?


----------



## Hairazor

None but I sure served a lot when I tended bar

HMT has your computer died and you needed to buy a new one?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I think we've always managed to buy a new one before the old one died


How many times have you regifted an undesirable present?


----------



## paulcav151

One time, two kittens
HTM have you left the house with two different colored socks on?


----------



## Goblin

None
HMT have you walked out on a bad movie.......on an airplane?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never because of a move, food - yes

HMT have you lost more than $1000 in a casino ?


----------



## Zurgh

Never.

HMT have you survived an apocalypse (real or imaginary), this lifetime?


----------



## Hairazor

Yesterday!!

HMT have you run a red light?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons - yellow means accelerate : )

HMT were you ticketed for red light running ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you owned a brand new vehicle?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you been mugged as an elf?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me mugged ? Never.... I'm the one who does the mugging.....

HMT have you owed money to a bookie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

How many times have you had to pawn something for quick cash?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times did you go back for seconds at dinner today?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once - a second piece of pie

HMT did you have to shovel snow today ?


----------



## Hairazor

None, thank goodness

HMT have you broken your shovel while shoveling?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A couple

HMT have you stayed up til midnight on New Years Eve ?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm usually still up reading

HMT have you been to the emergency room as a patient?


----------



## Goblin

Three times

HMT did you wreck Santa's sleigh before you got the hang of it?


----------



## the bloody chef

Twice- then I let Randolf (Rudolf's ne'er do well brother) drive while I drank schnaaps and ate cookies! :smoking: 

How many times have you _kept _a New Year's resolution? :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Hahaha, gave up making them years ago for lack of follow through!!

HMT have you gone sledding this year?


----------



## Copchick

I guess sliding around yesterday in the patrol car doesn't count, so none yet.

HMT have you regifted something this past week?


----------



## Moon Dog

0.0 times

HMT have you looked at the countryside covered in newly fallen snow?


----------



## the bloody chef

Hundreds .... if not thousands!!!!! 

How many times have you "written" in that fresh snow??? :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - that would be crass

How many times were you sent to the principal's office in high school?


----------



## Evil Andrew

HS ? None. Elementary school, dozens. By HS, my offenses were all extracurricular : )

HMT have you been tricked into confessing ?


----------



## Hairazor

I think this is a trick to get me to confess, so, no comment!

HMT have you spilled a drink on someone when out partying?


----------



## the bloody chef

A few- but I was never convicted! 

HMT have you been drunk at a party and had someone tell you what you did the next day and been really worried about what else you did?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never ! I'm opposed to all forms of alcohol abuse, like waste by spilling, leaving any left in the bottle, etc.

HMT have you actutally said' "Damn the Torpedos, Full Speed Ahead !" ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have never said it out loud that I can recall but will need to make it a priority to say it at least once now

HMT have you jumped out of a moving swing, caught your pants in the chain and gotten dragged?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never, but there was this one time with a merry-go-round... yes alcohol was involved.

HMT have you made a prank call?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I still do that : )

HMT have you fell for a prank call ?


----------



## Hairazor

I've gotten a few but never fallen in the long run

HMT have you chipped a tooth?


----------



## the bloody chef

I used to play hockey....more than 1!!!! :voorhees:

Ever broken a bone doing something really dumb?


----------



## Copchick

Not that I can recall, well not doing anything dumb I should say. Broke my pinky finger holding onto handcuffs when some jackass tried to escape. He didn't. 

How about stitches doing something dumb?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Each time was stupid, in retrospect..... Like when I ran my hand through the table saw, _after_ removing the blade guard .....

HMT has stupidity landed you in the emergency room ?


----------



## Hairazor

It's landed me but not in the emergency room

HMT have you forgotten your own birthday?


----------



## the bloody chef

_I wish I could!!!!!!!!!_ That number is getting awfully big!!!! _:xbones:_

Ever put your car keys in a weird place (like the fridge) and couldn't find 'em the next day? :confuseton:


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you tried to be a pirate?


----------



## the bloody chef

Once- but the eye patch gave me a headache and my parrot flew away :xbones:

Ever been to a Pirate's game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you failed to read directions?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't think that is countable

HMT has your car run out of gas?


----------



## Moon Dog

More than I'd care to admit.

HMT have you misplaced something only to find it in the first place you looked but you were thinking of too much stuff to notice it the first time?


----------



## Copchick

Quite a few.

How many times have you built a snowman since Dec 1st?


----------



## Hairazor

None, but there is hope for me yet!

HMT have you eaten fast food this week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT did you eat desert this week ?


----------



## Hairazor

Two

HMT have you put the TV controller down and not been able to remember where?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never!

HMT have you changed channels _manually _(gasp!)???


----------



## Copchick

Not since they started making televisons without knobs.

HMT have you gotten on stage to sing?


----------



## Moon Dog

Seven

HMT have been able to make a deadline just in time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you work for companies that prepare proposals for government work, the correct answer is "countless":jol

How many times have you stepped on the scale since the cycle of fall eating holidays started?


----------



## Hairazor

Usually weigh once a week year round

HMT have you deleted a message just to have to get it back out of the deleted file?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons 

HMT have you had your life flash before your eyes , and truly thought you were going to die, but somehow lived ?


----------



## Copchick

Once - Funny story too. I ended up hanging by my wrist caught between a wall and lampost next to a highway about twenty feet up. Yep, scary but funny.

HMT have you been on a cruise?


----------



## Hairazor

Never! Dang!

HMT have you swam in the ocean?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few. In Novemver, I got to swim in the South China Sea near Sanya, Hainan China.

HMT have you camped in the desert southwest ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, once again dang! (yay for you on that swim!)

HMT did you sleep in your yard under the stars as a child?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Almost every night, all summer long 

HMT did you go deep sea fishing ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Often and whenever possible!!! :xbones:

HMT have you sent back a meal at a restaurant?


----------



## Hairazor

Twice, once they brought me a rib eye when I ordered a filet and one time the walleye looked perfect till you cut into it and it was total raw! I spent plenty of time working my way through school waitressing so of couse I was nice about it!

HMT have you ordered and left before you got your food?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you missed the New Year come in?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Most of them

HMT has your New Years celebration ended badly ?


----------



## Copchick

None that I can recall

HMT have you been to Times Square to ring in the new year?


----------



## Hairazor

None, but it could be interesting!

HMT have you thrown a big New Year's Eve bash?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never....but I've thrown _up _at a New Year's Bash! 

HMT have you been to a New Years party and left before midnight?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT did people text you "Happy New Year" at midnight?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I feel deprived, none

HMT have you lost your cell phone and had to replace it?


----------



## Goblin

Don't have one

HMT have you been bit by an enraged chipmunk?


----------



## the bloody chef

Once! Ouch!

HMT have you fallen off a trampoline?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never

How many times have you visited a foreign country?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons - travel all around the world for my work. Been to Europe more than 40 times

HMT has your GPS gotten you lost ?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't have one so never

HMT have you fallen asleep in the tub?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT have you written something down to remember it....then lost the note?


----------



## Hairazor

Been there done that too many times to count

HMT have you mailed a check but forgotten to sign it before you put it in the envelope?


----------



## the bloody chef

Once....what was worse it was TWO unsigned checks and then I put them in the wrong envelopes to boot! Electric bill went to cable company unsigned and vice versa!

HMT have you called a friend and when they answered you forgot who it was that you called and thought they were another friend?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None 

HMT have you accidentally "butt dialed" your phone when it was on your back pocket ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have a flip phone just so that it won't "bum dial"

HMT have you hitchhiked?


----------



## the bloody chef

too many to count!!! 

How many times have you been on a train or bus and fell asleep and missed your stop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fortunately, never. However, my boss did this once on a subway because he was playing a video game on his phone

How many times do you order items on line in a typical month?


----------



## Hairazor

I am going to guesstimate average 5.

HMT have you had to send back an order because it was wrong?


----------



## Copchick

A couple times year I'd say. Things can go wrong for one reason or another and as long as they get it right, I don't think anything of it.

How many times have you slept more than 12 hours in a night this past year?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None. : (

HMT have you bought something off Craigslist ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you changed your hairstyle?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh that's a good one for me! Lots and lots and lots!

HMT does your bread fall butter side down on the floor?


----------



## the bloody chef

Every time I drop it! About once a month....

HMT have you invoked "the five second rule"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Countless


How many times have you seen a shooting star?


----------



## the bloody chef

just last night....er, very, very early this a.m. I saw about 20 Geminids :coolien: Then there were the Perseids last month....etc.

HMT have you viewed another planet through a telescope?


----------



## Goblin

Does the moon count?

HMT have you caught lightning bugs?


----------



## Hairazor

Most summer evenings as a child

HMT have you mooned anyone from a moving vehicle?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you broken your NY's resolutions so far?


----------



## Goblin

Don't have any

HMT have you climbed a mountain?


----------



## Hairazor

Stone Mountain in GA about a dozen times as a child

HMT have you mailed a letter and forgotten to put a stamp on it?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never... but I have mailed a stamped envelope and forgotten to put the letter in it! 

HMT have you quoted a line from 'Caddyshack' in a conversation?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you mailed yourself overseas?


----------



## Hairazor

None, they get suspicious when there are holes in the crate

HMT have you locked yourself out of the house?


----------



## Copchick

This past year? Twice. Hate when that happens!

HMT have you gone to Canada?


----------



## the bloody chef

About 200 or so (I used to live less than 100 yards from the border).....

How many times have you had Canadian coins and tried to use them and hoped the cashier didn't notice?:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every time I get one : )

HMT was your car searched when you crossed the border ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have yet to cross the border

HMT have you thrown out what you thought was junk mail only to find out you really needed it?


----------



## scareme

Several times. Once a credit card I needed.

HMT have you had the house to yourself for a month?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been chased by a bull?


----------



## Zurgh

Zero

HMT have you eaten sausage this week?


----------



## Hairazor

Once, yum

HMT have you inadvertantly swallowed a bug?


----------



## Copchick

Ew, a couple actually.

HMT have you re-gifted this past year?


----------



## Zurgh

Once

HMT have you broken your New Years resolutions this year?


----------



## Goblin

Didn't make any

HMT have you visited your old high school?


----------



## the bloody chef

Not once.

HMT have you been to an NHL game? :voorhees:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you gone a whole day without looking at email?


----------



## Hairazor

Only when I was in the hospital a few years ago

HMT have you owned a brand new vehicle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, and it's my current car that I've had now for 12 years


How many times have you totalled a car?


----------



## Copchick

None! (I'm knocking on wood now, I have to do errands later)

HMT have you done karaoke?


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT did you go roller skating in the past year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

None - I don't have the skating gene or something, because I've never been able to rollerskate properly.


How many times have you gone to movie theater to watch a movie in the past year?


----------



## Evil Andrew

40, give or take

HMT did you get popcorn at the movies Intelsat year ?


----------



## Hairazor

I did not go to the theatre but happen to be eating popcorn right now!

HMT have you been to the zoo this year?


----------



## the bloody chef

Other than here, none!

HMT have you eaten pizza this month?


----------



## Copchick

None, and boy am I jonesing for it too!

HMT have you been to the gym this month?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been to the beach last year?


----------



## Hairazor

Alas, none

HMT have you splashed in rain puddles in the last year?


----------



## Goblin

Counting the past three days? Too many

HMT have started an argument with your reflection


----------



## the bloody chef

For the record- he started it!

HMT have been served the wrong meal in a restaurant and didn't send it back?


----------



## Zurgh

Never


HMT have you won an argument with your shadow?


----------



## Goblin

All the time

HMT times has your shadow tried to murder you in your sleep?


----------



## the bloody chef

Not sure....couldn't positively ID my shadow in the dark to make the charges stick!

HMT have you woken up with your head at the foot of the bed?


----------



## Hairazor

Just that one time and it was on purpose, it was a fold out bed and the foot of it was about 4 inches higher than the head so----

HMT have you gotten a call from your elected state official (besides the endless canned calls at campaign time)?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you cried when your snowman melted?


----------



## the bloody chef

No....just felt sad!

Have you ever saved a snowball in your freezer and threw it at someone in July?


----------



## Hairazor

One time when I was little and lived in GA, we had a scant snowfall so we made snow balls and put them in the freezer but my Mom wouldn't let us throw them at anyone!

HMT did you pull a tooth by tying a string to it?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have squaredanced to France?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never! Also never did a "Polka to Poland", a "Hustle to Brussels" or a "Disco to Frisco"

HMT have you scared an _adult_ on Halloween and made them cry?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I have made several scream but can't recall one crying

HMT have you missed the last bus home?


----------



## Goblin

None. I drive my car

HMT did the nurse drop you on your head when you were born again?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never! I gave up structured religion a long time ago and have no plans of being 'born again'!

HMT have you jumped off a cliff?


----------



## scareme

Never, but saw a friend fall off one. He was fine, just a few scratches.

HMT have you gotten a phone call from over seas?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Have you ever ridden an elephant?


----------



## scareme

Once at a petting zoo

Have you ever thrown something out, then had to go through the trash to find it?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oh yeah!

Hmt have you waited for a stop sign to turn green?


----------



## scareme

More often than I like to admit.

HMT have you watched TrickRTreat?


----------



## Goblin

Twice

HMT have you seen your shaow and ran out of the room screaming?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never, but I have tried to chase it away to no avail....kept chasing it until dark and it got away!

HMT have you watched 'The Nightmare Before Christmas' _after _Christmas?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been to the Super Bow?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I've not been to the bow or the bowl : )

HMT this fall did you go to a high school game ?


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT did you play touch football in the past year?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never...but I did play full contact tackle golf!

HMT have you made a Hole-In-One?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - not a golfer


How many times have you been to London?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Twice.

How many times have you called into work sick and went to Disneyland?


----------



## Copchick

Never. At times it seems work is Disneyland! Sometimes I just need to get off the ride!

HMT have you gone ice fishing?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you said heck with it and went back to bed?


----------



## the bloody chef

I don't f#[email protected]!&? curse like that!!!!

HMT have you sold something on eBay?


----------



## Hairazor

In the 100's!

HMT have you bought something on eBay?


----------



## Goblin

Several times

HMT have you wore a suit of armor?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never had the pleasure!

HMT have you eaten a bug?


----------



## RoxyBlue

On purpose, never. Accidentally, probably once or twice.


How many times have you lost a tooth in a fight?


----------



## Hairazor

Me none, but I have seen it happen!

HMT have you been snowed in at work and had to spend the night there?


----------



## scareme

Never, but have been snowed in at home.

HMT have you not been able to open you door because the snow was so deep?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

a few but not since I moved to Ca.

HMT have you jumpedoff the roof into a drifted snow bank?


----------



## Hairazor

Hmmm, a new winter time activity to explore!

HMT have you broken your shovel while shoveling snow?


----------



## the bloody chef

Once....and ouch!

HMT have you gotten a car stuck in snow and needed to get help?


----------



## Hairazor

I live in Iowa, so more times than I want to remember!!

HMT have you been in a performance and forgotten your words?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yes...but I'm a really good ad-libber so no one knew but the cast!

Have you ever had to sing solo in front of an audience?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you called a squaredance?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you gone to a rodeo?


----------



## Evil Andrew

2 almost every year - one in my home town, and the National Western

http://www.evergreenrodeo.com

http://www.nationalwestern.com

HMT have you been in a parade ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

4 or 5 times driving a horse and buggy.

HMT have you watched " Sound of Music"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Way too many : ) 

HMT have you been to Salzburg, where it was filmed ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you forgotten what thread you were on?


----------



## Hairazor

Ha ha, too many to want to remember!

HMT have you forgotten to hit the "post" button then wondered where your post went?


----------



## the bloody chef

Damm! I just did that! Again!

HMT have you seen a movie and then forgotten what it was you saw when someone asked you?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you pulled into a parking lot of a store or someplace and had no clue why you drove therere?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never

HMT have you waited for a stop sign to turn green?


----------



## N. Fantom

Can't say that i've done that before

HMT have you cooked something, and found food on the BACK of your head


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been on the new show "Dancing with the Clowns?"


----------



## the bloody chef

I've never been on the show, but I was the inspiration for it after a video of me dancing went viral!

HMT have you thought you had gotten a great deal only to find out later that you seriously overpaid?


----------



## Hairazor

A few in recent memory. I found out my Halloween wholesaler was selling things for more than I could buy them for at K-Mart!!!

HMT have you gotten to work and found you must have leaned or rubbed against something that left a very noticable mark on your clothing?


----------



## the bloody chef

I do it all the time! Especially with new clothes! But in my work I end up covered in crap anyway!

HMT have you been talking on the phone with someone for a few minutes before you realized you were talking to someone other than who you thought?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you kept after school?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

my entire year in the tenth grade (I'm a bad boy)


HMT have you forgotten what you ordered at a resturant?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Never.

HMT Have you eaten calamari(Squid)?


----------



## scareme

My daughter orders it everytime we go out to eat, if I'm paying. It's really good.

HMT have you made cornbread?


----------



## Copchick

A few

HMT have you broken a bone? (Your own)


----------



## Evil Andrew

My own ? None : )

HMT have you broken someone else's ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you recieved a Valentine from a secret admirer?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

alas never!


HMT have your sent a Valentine as a "secret admirer"


----------



## Copchick

Once, about 20 years ago.

HMT have you been stalked by someone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

once - 

HMT have you been the stalker ?


----------



## scareme

Why? What have you heard? It's a lie. I just happened to be there, a lot.

HMT have you been awaken by a phone call, and when they ask, "Did I wake you?", you lie?


----------



## Hairazor

Almost always! What do they expect, truth when they just woke you?

HMT have you made TV dinners in the last month?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has your pet run away?


----------



## scareme

Twice, and it broke my heart.

HMT have you burnt yourself with a glue gun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe once - I try to be careful


How many times have you had to run to the bathroom this morning?


----------



## Copchick

Run? None. 

HMT have you run into someone you haven't seen in years, have a long conversation, part ways and not know what their name was?


----------



## Hairazor

It doesn't even have to be years ago, I am name challenged!

HMT have you laughed till the tears run in Church?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Once.
I went to church with my friend when I was a kid.
And he was feeling ill all that morning.
He kept saying how he needed to fart,but he was holding it.
And he finally did,and it seemed to echo throughout the entire church.
Causing a ton of people to look back at us.
I was dying.And his mom made me to go wait for them outside.

HMT-Have you been to a country besides your own?


----------



## Copchick

None 

HMT have you taken the dog out for a quick pee only to discover you locked the door?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never.

HMT have you locked the keys in your car while it was still running?


----------



## Hairazor

I have locked my keys in the car a number of times but never while it was still running.

HMT have you turned off the computer just to remember why you turned it on in the first place?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Happens a lot lately, seems I get side tracked on a certain forum nowadays....


HMT has your spouse told you your too obsessed with Halloween?


----------



## scareme

Do you mean today, or just in general? Probably a million times, but I don't listen.
I tell he there are worse thing I could be obsessed with.

How many times have you gone to a casino?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Quite a few

HMT have you won enough at a casino that they made you fill out the tax form on the spot ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you seen a shooting star?


----------



## Copchick

Quite a few. At my camp more than the city, you can see a gazillion stars. Every August is the meteor shower and what a show! (And yes, I make a wish every time!)

Do you think your wishes come true?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Absolutely !!!!!!

HMT have you been in the right place at the right time ?


----------



## scareme

A lot, When I met my hubby was one. Married 32 years next month.

How many times have you been married?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you come back from the dead?


----------



## scareme

Just that one Easter morning. Oh wait, that wasn't me. I guess never

HMT have you preformed in front of an audence?


----------



## Goblin

Three times

HMT have you drove the train?


----------



## scareme

Never

HMT have you soaked in the tub this month?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero. My dog could stand a soak, though.


How many times have you taken trash to the dump this year?


----------



## Goblin

We have pick up here

HMT were you late to class?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Late or absent, most always....

HMT did you own a car older than you ?


----------



## Hairazor

Do they make them that old?

HMT have you had a black eye?


----------



## the bloody chef

When I played hockey I had at least one most of the time! :voorhees:

HMT have you fallen out of bed without waking up?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been trampled by a marching band?


----------



## Copchick

Never, I've got spidey sense to keep me safe!

HMT have you been deep sea fishing?


----------



## the bloody chef

Never been out to the shelf...but close many, many times!

HMT have caught, cleaned, cooked & eaten a fish in less than 10 minutes?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you caught a cold and tried to throw it back?


----------



## Hairazor

Every single time!!!

HMT have you turned onto a one way street going the wrong way?


----------



## the bloody chef

When I was taught right from wrong, one way streets were not mentioned!!!

HMT have "lost" your keys and then found them in a weird place, like the fridge?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

I couldn't find my keys at work once so used my spare set. When I got home I walked around my car to lock it, and there were my keys hanging in the passenger side lock!!!


How many times have you drank milk only to find out it was soar?


----------



## scareme

I don't like milk, and the thought of sour milk makes me vomit. Yuck.

How many time have you gotten sick because you saw someone else vomit?


----------



## Hairazor

Every time!!!

HMT have you popped a button on your shirt in public?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

none but I was pushing them to limits for awhile there.

HMT have you busted the seam in the seat of your pants in public?


----------



## scareme

Thank heaven, never.

How many times has a bird pooped on you in public?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once that I know of, and Spooky1 got hit earlier this week


How many times have you put on sloppy clothes to go to the grocery store, figuring no one important was going to see you, then run into someone you knew?


----------



## Hairazor

Small town, inevitable!

HMT have you bought milk and it was sour when you opened it even though the expiration date was not up?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have the neighbors tried to have you committed?


----------



## Copchick

None...yet

HMT have you accidentaly stepped on a stink bug in bare feet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few

HMT has your dog eaten one ?


----------



## Hairazor

None that I am aware of!

HMT have you left your umbrella in the car and then needed it to get back to the car?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

don't own one

HMT have you finished shopping and forgot where you parked your car?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Never. I'm the one in my family that can't get lost! They have tried.

HMT have you called the weather person a lire!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not usually a liar, but I fequently point out that I went to school with the Channel 9 weather lady, and in the meteorology classes we took took together, she showed an amazing lack of aptitude, and never finished her degree. Clearly her looks and on-screen persona were more important than actual knowledge of weather forcasting : )

HMT have you shoveled snow today ?


----------



## Moon Dog

Never, I used the snow blower.

HMT have you thought you were going to win the last post thread?


----------



## Copchick

Every time. 

HMT have you been to the horse races?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few 

Dog races ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never but my dad loved to go.

HMT have you accidentally set yourself on fire?


----------



## Hairazor

You mean like it wasn't on purpose?

HMT have you settled in to watch your favorite TV show just to have it preempted?


----------



## the bloody chef

once or twice...

HMT have you been following a friend's car and realized that you were following the wrong car?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you tried to unlock your car in a parking lot only to realize with embarrassment that it was the wrong car?


----------



## Onewish1

Copchick said:


> Never
> 
> HMT have you tried to unlock your car in a parking lot only to realize with embarrassment that it was the wrong car?


Oohhh yes.. At work we all have the same vehicles


----------



## RoxyBlue

How many times have you gotten into the wrong funeral procession?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kind of, once. 

HMT have you had a police escort ?


----------



## Copchick

I am the escort. I try to escort as many criminals to jail as possible. 

HMT have you slipped on a wet floor in a store and went sprawling?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you tripped on the dance floor and took your partner down with you?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Once, never dance drunk! Oh wait that's the only time I dance!

HMT have you been arrested by CopChick?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet!

HMT have you forgotten where you were and burst into song among a bunch of strangers?


----------



## Copchick

Uh, never. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

HMT have you fallen asleep at the beach?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had your pocket picked by Polly Pickpocket?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never

HMT were you a Victim of Love ?


----------



## scareme

Picture's lost, and a good two ar three times.

How many times have you caused someone to become a victume of love.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few.....

HMT were you the New Kid in Town ?


----------



## the bloody chef

once...moved into a town of less than 200 in the middle of nowhere, and being from the 'big city', stood out like a sore thumb!

HMT have you obviously sped through a speed trap and didn't get a ticket?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have gone fishing for salmon?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you on a ship that sank?


----------



## Hairazor

None

HMT have you found you typed thnaks instead of thanks?


----------



## scareme

np I mean ni opps nl nevermind

HMT have you called the wrong number, but ended up talking to them anyway.


----------



## Hairazor

A couple times, once years ago I ended up with a date!

HMT have you thrown away a receipt you ended up needing?


----------



## Copchick

Alot! Parking receipts especially.

HMT have you been snorkling?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons - so fun !

HMT have you snoozed in a hammock on the beach, with a bucket of Coronas on ice at your fingertips ?


----------



## Hairazor

I now feel deprived, never!

HMT have you been mentioned in your local newspaper?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

A few, and the amazing part never in the police blotter!


HMT have you seen your favorite band in concert?


----------



## Hairazor

My favorite, never

HMT have you stretched first thing in the morning and got a cramp in the leg?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once is enough and I hate when that happens.


How many times have you been in a cave?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few 

HMT have you snuggled a little puppy ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Thousands and thousands and thousands.....

HMT have you caught a fish, kissed it and threw it back in the water?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMt have you won a fish kissing contest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two and a half times


How many times have you rearranged the living room furniture?


----------



## Hairazor

There are so many windows and doors in my LR and so little wall space, once something has a spot it is pretty much there!!

HMT have you shoveled snow this year and said, "Again?"?


----------



## scareme

Never-Na na na na na

How many times have you thought about moving south?


----------



## Copchick

Everyday in February for the past 10 years or so

HMT have you been given a surprise birthday party in your honor?


----------



## scareme

Once

How many times have you milked a cow?


----------



## Goblin

Several

HMT did you milk the bull by mistake?


----------



## scareme

Never

HMT have you tried to get in a car, only to find it wasn't yours?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been to a drive-in movie?


----------



## scareme

A paper grocery bag, a pitcure of Kool-aid, and the back end of the stationwagon with 7 other kids was our treat on a Friday night. Countless times.

HMT did you sit in the balcony at the movie theater?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons 

HMT did you open the exit door at the movies so your friends could get in for free ?


----------



## scareme

Never, I never took any chances. I was a big ole chicken.

How many times have you had a conversation with an empty chair, with millions of people watching?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but someone here on the forum may have....


How many times have you looked in the refrigerator today?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Too many, and still hungry

HMT did you eat out this week ?


----------



## Hairazor

Did pick up and bring home twice

HMT have you been driving somewhere and realized you left your license at home?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Just this afternoon 

HMT have you run your license through the wash ?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you ever been out shopping, get all your items rung up, only to realize you left your wallet at home?


----------



## Goblin

None. Always check before I leave the house

HMT have backed your car into the garage?


----------



## scareme

Not to often.

How many times a week do you do laundry?


----------



## Goblin

Laundry?

HMT did you catch fireflies as a kid?


----------



## Copchick

Every chance I had!

HMT have you "forgotten" to do your taxes?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never but I do wait till the last min!


HMT have you got in your car to go somewhere in a hurry only to find out you have no gas?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Only happens when I take _her_ car

HMT did you shovel snow today ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero


How many times do you get your hair cut each month?


----------



## the bloody chef

Usually twice...I do it myself :ninja:

HMT have you completely shaved your head?


----------



## Spooky1

Zero (so far )

HMT have you watched the original Evil Dead movie


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few

HMT did you go to the movies and not buy popcorn ?


----------



## Goblin

Lots of times

HMT have you had heartburn?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not that many

HMT have you had to give a deposition ?


----------



## Hairazor

Zero

HMT have you tripped and fallen in a highly public place?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you gotten lost cause the birds ate the breadcrumbs?


----------



## Hairazor

Ah, the birds, that explains a lot!

HMT have you gone white water rafting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you been audited by the IRS?


----------



## Hairazor

Never and hope to keep it that way

HMT have you missed the IRS filing deadline?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never

HMT did you itemize deductions ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many, many times - owning a house makes that easy



How many times did you swear at your computer this week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None : )

HMT has your computer had a *major* virus ?


----------



## Hairazor

Knock on wood, never, keep my Norton up to date religously!

HMT has your power gone out when you are in the middle of something on your computer?


----------



## Goblin

None. Shut it off when a storm comes up

HMT did you fall off the cliff again?


----------



## Copchick

None, but have done it a few falling asleep.

HMT have you brought home a stray because it "followed you home"?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few

HMT have you worn shorts outside this year ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero so far



How many times have you chipped a tooth?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once - still chipped 

HMT have you served tortilla chips and salsa this year ?


----------



## Hairazor

Served, none--Eaten, about 4

HMT have you fallen asleep at work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you pulled a prank on a co-worker?


----------



## Hairazor

Every chance I get!

HMT have you fallen out of bed?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you fallen off the roof?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT did they talk you down from the ledge ?


----------



## the bloody chef

I wouldn't say 'talked'...more like egged on or cheered to jump!!!!

HMT have you volunteered to be bumped from a flight to get a free travel voucher?


----------



## Goblin

None. Only flown four times

HMT have you scared yourself in the dark?


----------



## Copchick

A couple. I thought a shadow from a tree was a person moving and standing in the room when I woke up one time. Yep, my heartbeat quickened on that one!

HMT have you caught a leprechaun and he's had to give you his pot of gold?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

One could only wish! 

HMT have you drank green beer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

More than the average Leprachaun has : )

HMT have you shown someone your Shillelagh ?


----------



## Hairazor

It sits in the corner in my shop for all to see!!

HMT have you colored your hair green for St. Patty's day?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you colored your hair green just for the heck of it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you painted your face for a sporting event, you know , to support the team ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never!

HMT have you fainted?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT knocked unconscious ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT have you killed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I killed about 3 dozen ants in our kitchen just this morning



How many times have you changed your name?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None, but I have several aliases

HMT have you taken a class as an adult, to learn to do something artistic, like pottery, painting, etc ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, lots! I love to take those kind of classes!!

HMT have you had hallucinations?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Amazing, ain't it?

HMT have you thrown a race?


----------



## Copchick

Never!

HMT have lost electricity for more than 24 hours?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Tons as a kid - we lived way out in the sticks. Not so much in town.

HMT have you made a fire without using matches or a lighter ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't say that I ever have.

HMT has your car started rolling after you got out?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT have you fallen asleep while driving and fell out the door?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you smashed a finger with a hammer while building props?


----------



## Copchick

None...yet

HMT have you opened a brand new puzzle, put it all togehter and discover there's a piece missing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT did you drive an 18-wheeler ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you fought a duel and lost?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once

HMT have you been to Deuel County, SD ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been to The Emerald City?


----------



## Moon Dog

Same number of times I followed the yellow brick road

HMT do you have to attend weddings this year?


----------



## Hairazor

None that I am aware of at this time

HMT have you gone to a wedding and didn't know anyone excet the bride or groom?


----------



## Copchick

None - I've even been to a wedding where I didn't know anyone except my date.

HMT have you sent out a bill payment with the wrong check inside?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None, but have forgotten t sign the check 

HMT did you bounce a check ?


----------



## Hairazor

None for years and years, knock on wood!

HMT have you tripped the light fantastic?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT have you tripped and knocked the light out?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you been branded a heretic ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think just once:jol:


How many times have you gotten a flat tire?


----------



## Hairazor

Twice that I can remember

HMT have you hidden when you saw who was at the door?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have your neighbors thrown a farewell party for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you loved and lost?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A few 

HMT have you caught a pop fly ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you started a watermelon fight?


----------



## Copchick

None

HMT have you hit the snooze button this week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero, not that I leaped out of bed anyway


How many times did you have to attend a meeting at work this week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

As of COB Thurs, 19. 

HMT did you attend a worthwhile meeting this week ?


----------



## Goblin

No such thing as a worthwhile meeting! 

HMT have you read a book more than once?


----------



## DocK

Never, or do magazines count?

HMT did you start over on a project, because it just wasn't good enough?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT do you have seafood each week?


----------



## Zurgh

Less than once, on average.


HMT have you baked a pie this year?


----------



## GothicCandle

none unless pot pies count.

hmt have you gotten annoyed at/about technology this week?


----------



## Hairazor

* those"pot" pies of which you speak bring several meanings to mind, tra la*

Once when working with a spreadsheet, but I finally figured it out

HMT have you been part of a charity walk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you lost your wallet?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has your car been stolen?


----------



## Hairazor

Zero

HMT have you choked on something at a meal?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have your neighbors give you a going away party.......but you STILL refused to move?


----------



## Copchick

Never

How many jobs have you worked in your lifetime?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not counting summer jobs, six.


How many times have you quit a job?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had your driver's license suspended?


----------



## Hairazor

Never!!!

HMT have you had a tire blow out while driving?


----------



## Monk

Twice.

HMT have you visited the Grand Canyon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I did see it from a plane once.

How many times have you skipped a meal in the last week?


----------



## Monk

2 times

How many times have you worn a coat/jacket this month?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT does it take you to crack a walnut?


----------



## Monk

two, at most

How many times have you gone surfing?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you been out of the US?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only once


How many times have you been put on hold this week?


----------



## Monk

zero times

How many times have you hit the snooze button this week?


----------



## Copchick

None

HMT have you won a contest by calling into a radio station?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT where you voted most likely to start a war?


----------



## Monk

more than once

How many times have you run a red light?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also more than once, but it wasn't intentional


How many times do you change clothes in a day?


----------



## Monk

about 3 


How many times have you opened the fridge today?


----------



## Copchick

About six

HMT have you been to the gym this week?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero


How many times have you said "I love you" today?


----------



## Hairazor

I try to make sure I say it at least once a day

HMT have you had to receive blood?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been chased by an enraged cricket?


----------



## Ramonadona

At least twice a season, but this year I probably have nothing to worry about...no spring, summer, or fall (winter all year 'round!)

HMT have you got lost while taking a trip?


----------



## Hairazor

That's my specialty

HMT has your basement flooded?


----------



## Goblin

Everytime it rains

HMT have you dressed up as a ghost?


----------



## Ramonadona

Actually...never. (Witches, vampires, clowns, zombies, and bums...but never a ghost)

HMT have you eaten frogs (frog's legs)?


----------



## Copchick

About five times

HMT have you woken up in a panic thinking you overslept only to have the realization that you were off work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least once or twice


How many times have you killed a houseplant?


----------



## Copchick

All the time! I won't have them anymore, I'm much better with outside plants.

HMT have you had an encounter with a ghost or spirit?


----------



## Evil Andrew

A couple ......

HMT have you driven a combine ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you driven a nail straight?


----------



## Copchick

Nine out of ten times, I'd say.

How many times have you experienced a taser or stun gun? (Giving or receiving)


----------



## Evil Andrew

No taser, night stick or pepper spray : ) 

HMT have you pulled over and kicked someone out of your car ?


----------



## Hairazor

Once, actually he got smart and jumped out as I slowed for a corner on my way to the Police station!

HMT have you broken a mirror (all that bad luck you inow)?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you accused you neighhbors of being Martians?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, because I know they're from Saturn and would be insulted by the suggestion.



How many times have you gotten into the wrong funeral procession on the way to the cemetery? (Spooky1 and I actually did this once)


----------



## Monk

never, but I have gotten into the backseat of the wrong car in a parking lot before.


How many times have you removed the battery from a chirpping smoke detector and didn't replace it?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, always replace right away!

HMT do you have to pause when trying to remember the words to the Pledge of Allegiance?


----------



## Ramonadona

0...just had to recite it to find out. Ha.

HMT do you find yourself waiting for a commercial (while watching TV) to go do something...only to find that you watch the commercials all the way through before realizing that you forgot to do what you wanted to do?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been chased by the Headless Horseman?


----------



## Monk

none


how many times have you tried to unlock something that wasn't locked?


----------



## Hairazor

Haha, thought no one would notice. Trying to unlock an unlocked car.

HMT have you watched TrickRTreat and noticed something you hadn't seen before?


----------



## Monk

3 or 4 times

how many times have you waved to someone who wasn't who you thought they were?


----------



## Copchick

Ugh, I've done that quite a few!

HMT have you been picked as a juror?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Amazingly, None ! 

HMT have you intentionally hit someone in the head with the ball when playing dodgeball ?


----------



## Hairazor

I told you it was an accident!

HMT have you seen a double rainbow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least a half dozen times or so.


How many times have you gone over the rainbow?


----------



## Goblin

Counting today? 

HMT did they break the mold before you were made?


----------



## Evil Andrew

_When,_ none. _After, once._

HMT have you watched a show about the Knights Templar ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you seen The Walking Dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Close to never, since I've only seen parts of a couple episodes.


How many times did you check to make sure the house was properly locked up last night?


----------



## Monk

zero


How many times have you day dreamed today?


----------



## Ramonadona

Huh? What?

HMT do you have a song in your head that doesn't go away


----------



## Copchick

I've had many, many songworms in my lifetime

HMT have you leaned against a freshly painted wall, ruining your clothes?


----------



## Ramonadona

LOL, I don't have to lean up against a wall to ruin my clothes with paint! It just comes naturally. Don't think I've ever done that.

HMT do you start watching a movie only to find out that 1/2 way through, you've already seen it?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you starred in a really crummy horror movie?


----------



## Monk

only once


How many times have you seen a really crummy horror movie?


----------



## Goblin

Millions

HMT have you spent the night in a haunted house?


----------



## Monk

none, that I know of


How many times have you posted today?


----------



## Hairazor

So far I have been on the Haunt once today and made about maybe 10 posts, but the day is young!

HMT have you typed the post and forgotten to hit reply?


----------



## Monk

none


How many times have you made a copy of the wrong side of a document?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did you have snow this winter?


----------



## Monk

none


How many times have you gone fishing this year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero


How many times have you been to a museum in the past year?


----------



## Monk

3 times


how many times have you gone for a run this month?


----------



## Goblin

With a bad heart? None

HMT have you lost at checkers?


----------



## Monk

None, this month


How many times have you cried during a movie?


----------



## Goblin

None.

HMT has your Halloween been rained out?


----------



## Hairazor

A couple over the years

HMT have you taken the path less traveled?


----------



## Ramonadona

Since birth? Too many to count!

HMT have you laughed in the face of danger?


----------



## Goblin

All the time

HMT have you seen Laurel and Hardy?


----------



## Rahnefan

On TV a few times.

HMT have you had zero WIPs taking up space?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you popped a bowl of popcorn only to spill it on the way to the living room?


----------



## Ramonadona

Once, that I can remember

HMT have you locked your keys in your car?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you accidently locked yourself in the trunk?


----------



## Ramonadona

LOL...um, never (leaving that for someone else to do to me - not that I'm looking forward to it or anything)

HMT have you greeted someone using the wrong name?


----------



## Hairazor

Hahaha, I am a bit name challenged so too many times to count!!

HMT have you bit into an apple and found a worm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, fortunately


How many times have you won an award?


----------



## Ramonadona

Gosh! Shaking up the memory banks...3 maybe 4

HMT have you looked into the mirror and seen your mother/father ?


----------



## Goblin

Millions. I look like my father.

HMT has the groundhog seen your shadow and you got blamed for the bad weather?


----------



## Ramonadona

never...admitting to nothing!

HMT did it rain, just because YOU washed your car?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you seen your shadow, screamed, and ran in terror?


----------



## Ramonadona

none...but would if my shadow carried a knife and was chasing me!

HMT have you taken a stray animal home?


----------



## Goblin

They usually just show up here!

HMT have you been reincarnated?


----------



## Ramonadona

I'm thinking at least once

HMT has the Grim Reaper stood you up?


----------



## Hairazor

Every day so far----

HMT have you forgotten to renew you driver's license in time?


----------



## Goblin

None.

HMT have you done the can can and kicked yourself in the head till you were unsconscious?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None that I can can remember 

HMT have you smoked a big cigar this year ?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

None 

HMT have you sworn you were never doing Halloween again?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have challenged you neighbor to a pie eating contest?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

HMT have you tried to make an EVP recording ?


----------



## Monk

none


How many times have you refilled your coffee cup this morning?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero - I brew a single cup at work and call it done


How many times have you lost your wallet?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Bunches.. Aww crap!



HMT have you fallen asleep in the bath tub?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been committed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

To a cause or the asylum?:jol:


How many times have you been to a zoo in the past year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been a straight jacket?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Let me count 1..2...uh none!!


HMT have you ordered a Big Mac at BurgerKing?


----------



## Goblin

Once.........and they gave me one too!

HMT were you voted off the island?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never - I am indispensable


How many times have you changed a flat tire all by yourself?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Lots

HMT have you let the air out of someone else's tires ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you twist again like you did last summer?


----------



## Hairazor

Whenever I can

HMT have you lost something and found it later in the fridge?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT have you gotten lost in the fridge?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

None 

How many times have you stood in front of a full fridge and couldn't find anything to eat?


----------



## highbury

Literally 3. And that was just today.

How many times have you gone through all 1,000 cable channels and found nothing to watch?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did your Math teacher threaten to kill you?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, I was good in math (the key word here being was)

HMT have you been in a public restroom so dirty you left without using the facilities?


----------



## Copchick

A few! Yuck!

HMT this year have you sat realaxing on your porch watching the rain?


----------



## Goblin

Many

HMT has it rained on your parade?


----------



## Monk

probably one

How many times have you made someone cry?


----------



## Copchick

Just about a week and a half ago. I was working, her kids had something to do with it and she deserved it, nuff said. 

HMT have you gone fishing this year?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Exactly Zero
That stuff makes me feel way too guilty.
And I have this fear of somebody's hook catching my eyelid or something.

HMT have you been to Disney land?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been abducted by aliens.......and15 minutes later they kicked you off the ship?


----------



## Hairazor

I hate when that happens

HMT has someone sneezed right in your face?


----------



## Copchick

Ugh, a few. Yuck!

HMT have you brought home a stray dog that "followed" you home?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, if memory serves me correctly. However, I did bring home snakes, lizards, and tadpoles more than once, although there was no "following" involved


How many times have you screamed into your pillow on Christmas eve because you were just so excited about Santa coming to town?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you lost a pet?


----------



## scareme

Saddly twice. I mean lost, not had it die. Is that what you ment?

How many times have you spent a month without watching TV?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you rode on a tractor?


----------



## scareme

Never

How many times have you gone barefoot in public because your shoes hurt to much.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you stood in for a scarecrow?


----------



## scareme

Never, but I was the understudy for an Angel.

HMT have you hid someones keys from them?


----------



## Goblin

None.......Hee! Hee! Hee!

HMT did the pirates make you walk the plank?


----------



## scareme

Twice, I did it wrong the first time.

HMT have you woken yourself with your snoring?


----------



## Goblin

Slept right though it!

HMT have you walked out on an inflight movie?


----------



## scareme

I usually just fall to sleep.

How many times have you had to babysit someone's dogs?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you accidently stuck your toe up your nose?


----------



## scareme

Never

HMT have you had nightmares?


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you hit yourself in the head with a yo yo?


----------



## highbury

Not as many times as I've hit myself in the head with a hammer

HMT did you tell the darned kids to get off your lawn?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you caused an accident?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I brake for tailgaters : )

HMT have you unleashed your road rage ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT would you have gotten away with it if it wasn't for those meddling kids?


----------



## Evil Andrew

All of them

HMT have you been bribed witha Scooby Snack ?


----------



## Hairazor

None but I think it sounds like the way to go

HMT have you had a sparkler catch something on fire?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had poison ivy?


----------



## Hairazor

An itchy couple of times, but not for years

HMT have you spilled a drink on someone else in public?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you accidently set fire to your kitchen?


----------



## Hairazor

Accidentally? Never

HMT have you written a "snail mail" letter to a friend in the last 6 months?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zero, although I did send a card with a handwritten note to one of my nephews.


How many times have you changed jobs?


----------



## Goblin

Before or after I retired?

HMT have you spent the night in a haunted house?


----------



## awokennightmare

Only once, supposedly

HMT have you forgotten you wallet when you left the house?


----------



## scareme

On several occasions, but hubby has money in those cases.

HMT have you gone swimming in the rain?


----------



## awokennightmare

A few when I was younger

HMT have you been late for work?


----------



## scareme

A few times, but not too many. Being late for anything is not the norm for me.

How many times have you snuck green apples from the neighbors tree?


----------



## awokennightmare

Unfortunatly my neighbors don't have apple trees

How many pets did you have as a child?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Just one


How many times have you been thrown from a horse?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had an earache?


----------



## scareme

Constant for several years. Not so much since surgery. 

How many times have you had to keyboard one handed, because the cat fell asleep on your arm?


----------



## Goblin

None. He sleeps in my lap!

HMT have you been snowed in this year?


----------



## Zurgh

None


How many surgical procedures have you preformed on yourself?


----------



## Hairazor

There was the time I, never mind I promised not to talk about it

HMT have you gotten into the wrong car in the parking lot?


----------



## highbury

None that I could remember

HMT have you missed the school bus?


----------



## spideranne

Well that is a little far back to remember, but I don't think I ever did.

HMT have you played the same song over and over again?


----------



## Goblin

A few times

HMT have terrorized neighbors with your singing?


----------



## Hairazor

Probably every time they could hear me

HMT have you crawled out a window?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know that I ever have, so let's say less than once


How many times have you bought a new car (not a used one) since you started driving?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you been on a diet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Once 

How many times have you went a diet to gain weight ? Like for sports ...


----------



## Hairazor

I wish!!!

HMT have you locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had brain freeze while eating ice cream?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you been giving a speech and lost your train of thought?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, there was that time when....wait...what were we talking about?


How many times do you press the button while waiting impatiently for the elevator to show up?


----------



## Hairazor

Now that I am growed up, usually just once

HMT have you lost a shoe while running?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you run around the neighborhood naked and were booed?


----------



## Zurgh

Never... Booed...


HMT have you caught a lizard in the past 90 days?


----------



## Hairazor

They are always quicker than me, dang!

HMT have you forgotten your own birthday?


----------



## Moon Dog

Who are you?

HMT have you driven the wrong way on a one way street?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least once


How many times have you changed your hair color?


----------



## Zurgh

Once from a bottle, once naturally, every time I put on a wig, and probably one more time when I get older...


HMT have you pretended to be someone else in public?


----------



## Goblin

Can't think of anyone I'd rather be than me! 

HMT have you thought you seen a ghost.......but it turned out to be a shheet out on the line?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you won a lottery?


----------



## Hairazor

Alas, never

HMT have you thrown up in public?


----------



## Goblin

None

MT have you been drunk in public?


----------



## RoxyBlue

4377 times...or never, can't remember:googly:


How many times have you had a case of food poisoning?


----------



## Hairazor

Once and that was enough for a lifetime

HMT have you put thnaks instead of thanks?


----------



## Copchick

None that I know of, but thnaks for asking.

HMT have you had poison ivy this year?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

This year none(but the years not over) use to get it head to toe a lot when I was younger and did a lot of hiking in the woods.

HMT have you waiting for a stop sign to turn green.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you bought a new car cause the ash trays were full?


----------



## Hairazor

Non smoker, so never

HMT have you forgotten your own phone number?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

All the time, I never call myself anymore.

HMT have you swore you were going to quit drinking


----------



## Evil Andrew

Me ? yeah, right : )

HMT have you worn the beer goggles and regretted it ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, never!

HMT have you been hit by the ball while at bat?


----------



## Goblin

None.....but the bat did!

HMT have you went down with the ship?


----------



## MrGrimm

Literally never, figuratively twice.

HMT have you said so far this year "I'll start my props tomorrow..."


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has a ghost chased you?


----------



## MrGrimm

Only in my imagination... 2389 times

HMT have you regretted eating McDonalds THE SECOND you swallow that last bite?


----------



## Copchick

More times than I care to remember. 

HMT have you punched someone in the face who really deserved it?


----------



## Lambchop

Tried once and missed . Hit the guy behind him.

HMT have you "not" eaten the last bite of McDonalds and threw it back in the bag and wondered why you started eating that in the first place?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never, ugh...

HMT have you thought "Eh! Maybe this year I'll take a break and not put up my haunt..."


----------



## Goblin

Nope

HMT have you seen the original Dracula?


----------



## MrGrimm

Once, it was alright I guess...

HMT has your family told you "this Halloween thing you do is crazy!"?


----------



## Moon Dog

24/7 

HMT have you cried when Halloween was over?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you the one who got caught?


----------



## Lambchop

None.

HMT have you wandered around your haunt late at night by yourself with a beer. just because you love it?


----------



## autumnghost

None but I have wandered through it with a Mt. Dew.

HMT have you watched the videos you took of your own haunt?


----------



## MrGrimm

Quite a few as I am a detail oriented guy and If I don't like what I see, I won't show the video lol

HMT have people actually found your haunt offensive?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have almost left your haunt up all year?


----------



## Lambchop

Once...since the beggining. 

HMT have you snuck a cocktail into a movie theatre?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, but I've been to a few movies where it would have been the only good thing

HMT have you been pulled over by the police?


----------



## Evil Andrew

a few : )

HMT have you evaded the police ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did the aliens stick you with the probe?


----------



## MrGrimm

Haha none why... oh wait... that night with the bright light... hmmm

HMT have you decided to go to bed but then jump in for some last minute forum games and end up staying up and hour past your bedtime?


----------



## Hairazor

Like right now? Hummm, lots

HMT have you gotten on the computer for some specific thing and got into something else, say Haunt Forum, and turned the computer off before you remembered why you got on in the first place?


----------



## Lambchop

Never.

HMT have you seen a car double parked , so you park soooo close to them they can't get in or out.


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you woke up in the back of a hearse?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None - I have such a hard time falling asleep ....

HMT have you driven a hearse ?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, dang it!

HMT have you forgotten to watch the popcorn and burned it?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT burnt the popcorn and the kitchen as well


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you seen a ghost?


----------



## Goblin

None so far

HMT have you dressed up as a vampire?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None !

HMT have you met someone you suspected was a vampire ?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, there was that creepy guy in the Library today but I didn't have a mirror handy so---

HMT did you fall asleep in class?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT did you skip class?


----------



## Evil Andrew

More than I went 

HMT did you drop you phone in the toilet ?


----------



## Hairazor

None but my watch once

HMT have you run a marathon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you been inside a lighthouse?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you been lost in a swamp?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you been attacked by a wild critter?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you sooooooo certain they were a zombie?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

None

HMT have you been on a snipe hunt?


----------



## Hairazor

http://www.wikihow.com/Snipe-Hunt

Been asked, never made it

HMT have you run out of gas on the road?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you run out of gas on a snipe hunt?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never, but i have run out of burlap bags to put them in ......

HMT did you did you have a major prop failure on Halloween ?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you had a costume party on Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never

How many times have you skipped a meal in the past week?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None

How many days did you come home from work last week and drink at least one alcoholic beverage ?


----------



## Goblin

None. I'm retired

HMT has your Halloween been rained or snowed out?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

None I live in SoCal 


How many times have you stolen the twixs from the candy bowl?


----------



## Otaku

Never.
But I have stolen the Baby Ruths and Butterfingers.

How many times have you had more than 100 ToT'ers?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Every year. I generally get about 200 or so, lots of adults too.

HMT do you refill your fog machines on Halloween?


----------



## Copchick

Only filled once

HMT have you had stitches?


----------



## Goblin

Once........50 of them too!

HMT have you sat on Santa's lap?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

One, and there is sadly, photo evidence...plus me running away with a candy cane (I was two)

How may times have you sat on Santa's lap? (wink )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't remember for sure as far as when I was a kid, but the last time was when I was a senior in high school for a Christmas event. I was dressed as an elf along with a couple of my friends and my boyfriend was dressed as Santa. We were very cute together


How many times have you had a tooth pulled?


----------



## Goblin

Once or twice

HMT have you locked your keys in the trunk?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Once and so embarrassing but I have...at Home Depot. I asked them to help me jimmy open the door and they denied having that tool and were then like OK. The whole thing was stupid and kinda funny, and probably really illegal. The whole time if I were thinking straight I could have gotten the code to the door or called for back up keys. Duh. To this day I don't know why I was being so idiotic.

HMT have you called your boss by the wrong name?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm pretty sure most of the names I call him by are not only correct but highly accurate:googly:


How many times have you been to the zoo since you became an adult?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Plenty I have season passes,

HMT have you fallen asleep while talking on the phone?


----------



## WickedOne1414

_Never! ( I rarely talk on the phone lol )

HMT have you been hit on by a salesperson?_


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you hit a salesperson?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL Never!!

How many times have you been a sales person?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been a U Boat Commander?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not once since I was promoted to V Boat Commander


How many times have you been out Christmas shopping this year?


----------



## Copchick

None yet, starting on black Friday at the outlets.

HMT have you burned Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Not yet but I've under cooked the turkey once!

HMT have you forgot to turn the oven on?


----------



## Copchick

Never 

HMT have you come out ahead in Vegas or any casino?


----------



## highbury

I only come out ahead when I don't stop to play...

HMT have you shoveled snow this year?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

None we don't get much in this part of Ca.


HMT have you spun out in the snow?


----------



## Goblin

Not snow but ice once

HMT have you built a snowman?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never really got into building snowmen so maybe 2 or 3 times.


HMT Have you got a concussion from sleigh riding?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT were you thrown down that flight of stairs again?


----------



## Hairazor

Again? Never!

HMT have you gotten hiccups in the middle of a speech you were giving?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never I avoid public speaking.


HMT have you gotten stage fright


----------



## Copchick

A couple, but I've gotten over it pretty quickly having to testify in court, conduct roll call, speak to a class for training, talk to crowds, etc. It doesn't bother me at all anymore.

HMT have you sung on stage either in a band or for karaoke?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've sung on stage a few times, but never with a band or karaoke


How many times have you eaten leftovers from Thanksgiving this week?


----------



## Goblin

None. They're all gone

HMT have you almost died?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

2 times.

HMT have you fallen asleep during a Led Zepplin concert..


----------



## Goblin

Never was at one to fall asleep

HMT have you fallen asleep at a funeral


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Never

HMT have you gotten the giggles at a Funeral?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many a time since, for nearly all the funerals I've been to, the person giving the eulogy shared funny stories about the deceased.


How many times have you had to scrape ice and/or snow off your car in the past week?


----------



## Hairazor

3 times in one day, dang

HMT have you slipped on the ice this year?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you built a snowman?


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe a dozen times but none since my kids grew up

HMT have you been locked in a Mall, by accident, at closing time?


----------



## Evil Andrew

By accident - none 

HMT did pride come right before your fall ?


----------



## Hairazor

Too many to remember

HMT did you get caught opening presents before you were supposed to?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you gone shopping for gifts on Christmas eve?


----------



## Evil Andrew

like I did today ? lots

HMT did you regift this year ?


----------



## Hairazor

Actually, none this year

HMT have you eaten a whole box of cookies by yourself at one sitting?


----------



## Goblin

None.

HMT have you tangled with a very large spider?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

None

How many times have you wished you lived in a warmer climate?


----------



## Lord Homicide

What are you talking about? R-side can be an absolute hell. 

How many times do you make Home Depot, Lowes, etc. trips on any given weekend day?


----------



## scareme

Those are my favorite places to shop, but the chemicals in there are hell on my asthma. But my husband makes at least two trips a weekend.

How many times have you had to snuggle to stay warm?


----------



## RoxyBlue

1432, but I may be miscounting


How many times did you have to clear your car of snow in the past week?


----------



## scareme

Zero, none, nada Ha Ha!

How many times have you had to take shelter from a tornado?


----------



## Goblin

A couple

HMT have you been chased by an enraged chipmunk?


----------



## Hairazor

None in recent memory

HMT have you gone to work or school and discovered you had mismatching socks?


----------



## Lambchop

Several times.

How many times have you been decorating your haunt and actually spooked yourself, or got the creeps?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you lost power in a blizzard?


----------



## Evil Andrew

lots- not a big deal.

HMT did you get audited by the IRS ?


----------



## Hairazor

Knock on wood, none!

How many times have you pulled what you thought were weeds then found out you actually pulled out the flowers?


----------



## Goblin

What flowers?

HMT did the martians refuse to abduct you?


----------



## Hairazor

Every dang time, they said I was too eager!

HMT have you run a marathon?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT did you fall off the broomstick again?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

None! There are charms to prevent that!

HMT have you taken a city bus and found out you were going in the wrong direction?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you gotten lost in your closet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I wish I had a closet that was big enough to get lost in - and "never"


How many times have you broken a tooth (your own, not someone else's)?


----------



## Copchick

Never, and not someone else's either. 

HMT have you broken a bone (yours)?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

5 

HMT Have you got caught singing to the car radio?


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty much every time someone is in the car with me

HMT have you forgotten to go to a Dr. appointment?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Never. 

HMT have you ever spilled a drink on your keyboard?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been mistaken for a zombie?


----------



## LucDarque

A couple. Depends on how much I've had to drink. Fortunately no head shots yet. 

HMT have you locked your keys in the car with the engine running?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you changed a tire while fighting off zombies?


----------



## LucDarque

None. 

HMT has your chainsaw run out of gas at just the wrong moment?


----------



## Hairazor

Isn't it always the wrong moment when you run out of gas?

HMT have you left the lights on when you went to bed because you watched a scary movie?


----------



## Copchick

Never

HMT have you gone to the store, got in line, all of your items were rung up and you realize you've forgotten your wallet?


----------



## Lambchop

At least 2 times.

HMT have you eaten at a restaurant and left without paying. (on accident)


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you wished you could be just like me?


----------



## Hairazor

There is, of course, no correct answer for that!!!

HMT have you ripped a fingernail or toenail off?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

a few..

HMT have you forgotten to report for jury duty


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope, always show up and sent home 

HMT do you have that dream where you are setting up your haunt and you are running out of time or nothing is ready?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you dreamed you were dreaming that you were dreaming that you were dreaming..........


----------



## Lambchop

Never

HMT has your dream come true?


----------



## drevilstein

How many times have you bitten your own finger while eating?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT has the tv gone out during a favorite program?


----------



## Hairazor

More than I can count (so at least more than 10)

HMT have you fallen in the water while fishing?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you seen Bambi meets Godzilla?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

None.

HMT have you went to pay for something and found out you didn't have any money on you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Almost once - fortunately I found a $20 bill stashed in a hidden pocket in my wallet that I'd forgotten about.


How many times do you go out to eat in a typical week?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you stubbed your toe in the dark?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Once or twice

HMT have you missed the bottom step?


----------



## Hairazor

Several times, no broken bones as a result, thankfully

HMT have you been caught in the open when there is lightening?


----------



## Goblin

Many times.......missed me everytime!


HMT have you tap danced in a mine field?


----------



## Rick

You only do that once.

HMT has your team won the World Series?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't root for any team, so never

How many times have you seen the movie "Gone with The Wind"?


----------



## Zurgh

All of once.


How many times do you think about birds in a month?


----------



## Goblin

Does turkey and chicken count?

HMT have you drowned in the bathtub only to wake up and discover it was dream,
but you fell asleep in the tub and drowned anyway?


----------



## RoxyBlue

37.5 

How many times have you locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## Hairazor

2 times I can remember

HMT have you fallen asleep in Church?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you taken a leisurely drive...........through the living room?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday morning at 4AM, although it might have been a dream.


How many times have you looked at the clock today and wished it was time for dinner?


----------



## Monk

Zero times

How many times have you opened the fridge today, but didn't take anything out?


----------



## Hairazor

2

HMT have you worn (by mistake) your slippers to work


----------



## Monk

0

How many times have you posted in this forum?


----------



## Goblin

This makes 36,096

HMT have you wished you were a Ninja Turtle?


----------



## Monk

ZERO

HMT have you skinny dipped?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


How many times have you been to New York City?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Too many to count. But I'm trying to forget.

HMT have you seen the new Star Wars movie?


----------



## Goblin

None


HMT did the nurse drop you on your head as a baby again?


----------



## Monk

Not sure, but the accepted estimate is about 3

HMT have you locked your keys in your car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once.


How many times have you eaten leftovers in the last week?


----------



## Hairazor

2

HMT have you gotten lost going to a new restaurant?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you danced The Funky Chicken?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A handful back in my disco days


How many times have you eaten a funky chicken?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, never more than one bite

HMT have you been late because you forgot to change your clock for Daylight saving time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

At least once, and I was also really early one time for not setting it back an hour.


How many times have you bought a new car?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

5 times in6 years. Incredible string of bad luck with cars.

HMT have you taken a ride in an ambulance?


----------



## Hairazor

Once and that's plenty

HMT have you left your wallet/purse at the store after you paid?


----------



## Goblin

None. I always keep my purse on my arm

HMT have you square danced at a funeral?


----------



## Monk

none, I prefer a jig

HMT have you seen Beetlejuice?


----------



## Goblin

Several times


HMT have you been attacked by an enraged chipmunk?


----------



## Monk

zero, that I am aware of, but a squirrel has been really irritated with me a couple of times.

HMT have you been stung by a jelly fish?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, although I came within range of a stinging nettle on a field trip once

How many times have you looked into the refrigerator hoping to find something to eat that wasn't there 10 minutes earlier?


----------



## Hairazor

Just all the time

HMT has your pet escaped when you opened the door?


----------



## Monk

Just once 

HMT have you been in a car accident?


----------



## Goblin

Just the fatal one!

HMT have you asked yourself "Why me? Why me all the time?"


----------



## Monk

twice today

HMT have you wished today wasn't Monday?


----------



## Halloween Jokes

always

HMT have you ever wished Halloween was on Friday the 13th?


----------



## Hairazor

Ahhh, good one, I hadn't before but I will now

HMT have you been sick on Halloween and couldn't go through with 
your plans?


----------



## Goblin

None.........Just no TOTS!

HMT were you thrown overboard again?


----------



## Hairazor

Every time

HMT have you won a ribbon at the fair?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um, never but I'm pretty sure I've been to a fair.

How many times have you seen your (or a ) favorite movie or TV show?


----------



## Goblin

Lots

HMT have you wished "Why can't I just be like Goblin?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe the correct answer is NEVER!:googly:


How many times do you have eggs for breakfast during the week?


----------



## Hairazor

Sadly, usually just toast

HMT have you eaten take out this week?


----------



## Goblin

Once

HMT have you been afraid to go in the attic till the moaning stopped?


----------



## Hairazor

What attic?

HMT have you eaten dessert for breakfast this month?


----------



## Zurgh

Probably around 14, graveyard shift has that advantage.


HMT have you lost count this week.


----------



## Goblin

Who was counting?


HMT have you accidently blew yourself up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only once, but it was accidentally on purpose as part of a science experiment that failed.


How many times have you flown an airplane?


----------



## Goblin

Once. Flying it was easy. Landing it was the hard part

HMT have you received an electrical shock from a lightning bug?


----------



## Hairazor

I only touch them when grounded so I'm safe

HMT have you been kicked out of a place of business?


----------



## Goblin

Nobody would dare.......I kick back!

HMT have you went dashing through the snow in your birthday suit?


----------



## scareme

A couple of times. But I was only 7 years old, and it was on a bet. We got caught when my Mother noticed the footprints on the roof. We had climbed out the bathroom window. 

HMT have you been interviewed on TV?


----------



## Hairazor

None yet

HMT have you had milk (or any drink) come out your nose?


----------



## Goblin

None


HMT have you declared war on a foreign country........and lost?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

None.

How many times have you gone bowling and not hit a single pin?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm a poor bowler but I usually hit something

HMT have you gotten into the wrong car at a large parking lot?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

None.

How many times have you actually screamed in a haunt?


----------



## Hairazor

Pretty much every time

HMT have you forgotten to set your alarm clock?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Too many to count.

HMT have you wet your pants in your lifetime?


----------



## Zurgh

With the human body constantly releasing moisture. an atmosphere with a humidity factor, changing temperatures and weather, and a planet with a sizeable amount of environmental water content in most habitable places (not to mention regular cleaning of said pants)... I'd say quite regularly to be sure... it would be a large number, however calculated.

HMT have you eaten candy you bought to hand out to the ToTs this month?


----------



## Hairazor

I'm safe on this one with a no only because I haven't bought the candy yet

HMT have you thought you forgot to lock the front door after you went to bed and got up to go check?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe a handful of times, because I tend to double check it before going to bed.

How many times have you visited a foreign country?


----------



## Hairazor

Never but my kids have

HMT have you choked on your drink when someone told a funny joke just as you swallowed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A good handful of times:jol:


How many times have you changed the color of your hair?


----------



## Goblin

From brown to gray?

HMT have you gone out in the woods and got a tree.........and were chased by a bear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I do know someone who was treed by a bear (accidentally got between a mother bear and her cubs).

How many times have you changed jobs since you first started working?


----------



## scareme

Heck, 14 times, if you don't count volunteer jobs. And I counted my four carpentry jobs as one since I was under the union the whole time.

How many times have you been part of a union?


----------



## Lord Homicide

The only union company I've ever worked for was UPS for a couple of years. 

How many times have you run out of gas before making it to the station?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, and I would have made it if I hadn't had to go up a little hill before getting there:jol:

How many times have you sneaked into the closet to look at the Christmas presents waiting to be wrapped?


----------



## scareme

Never - Rick always wants to show me my presents early. But I don't want to see them. I like the surprise. 

How many times have you posted, and the post above you is four months old.


----------



## Hairazor

Oh so many

How Many Times have you pulled out of the gas station with the hose still in your tank?


----------



## scareme

Never, thankfully

How many times have you checked out at a store, and couldn't find your money, card, checkbook?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have had an accident on the way home?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no idea what you're asking:jol:


How many times have you typed something totally unintelligible?


----------



## Goblin

Since I had the stroke.......Lots
Took me several trys to do my password right the first time!

HMT have you lost your nerve?


----------



## scareme

Several times. Why, have you found it?

HMT have you wanted to move your legs, but didn't because of the cat/dog sleeping on your lap?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you changed a flat tire in the rain?


----------



## Moon Dog

Luckily, never...

HMT have you left the iron on when leaving for a trip


----------



## Goblin

none

HMT did you fall down the stairs again?


----------



## Hairazor

Can't remember from the blow to my head when I landed

HMT have you made prank phone calls?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pick up your phone right now and that will count as "once"


How many times have you taken a trip to nowhere?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Once...when I was a teenager with a group of friends. It did not end well.

How many times have you bid at an online auction?


----------



## Hairazor

Too many to count (if eBay counts)

HMT have you been scared enough to scream out loud at a theater?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you screamed out loud at a theater? 
__________________


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Never screamed...maybe a gasp a few times.

HMT have you watched the original Halloween (1978).


----------



## Lizzyborden

Too many to count.

HMT have you lost your mind?


----------



## Hairazor

If I can find it I will let you know

HMT has it snowed on your birthday?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Twice that I remember. Took out the electric for three days the last time.

HMT have you stood at the door to your house pushing the unlock button on you car remote and wondering why the house door is still locked?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, never


How many times have you tried to unlock a car you thought was yours?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Several.

How many times times have you been so very careful with a loaf of bread only to discover later that the bag boy packed something heavy on top of it?


----------



## Hairazor

A few, now I try to keep an eye out 

HMY has the bag person put the eggs on top of a quite full bag of groceries causing them to fall out of the bag and break when it tips


----------



## Lizzyborden

Once.

HMT have you went on a desperate search for a lost item only to find it was in your hand the whole time?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Quite a few. It's almost always something like a pen or pencil, keys or a document that I already have in my pocket or hand.

How many times have you had a DMV photographer willing to retake your drivers license picture over and over so you can get a decent photo?


----------



## Hairazor

They'll do that????

HMT have you answered the phone at home with the greeting you would use to answer the phone at work?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Only once. Turned out it was my boss calling and she got quite a kick out of it.

How many times have you tossed out something you were sure you'd never use only to discover a few days later that you need it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

More than once.

How many times have you cut down a tree for Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes, we always did when I was a child. When I was little we would pile into the car and ride around till we saw a proper tree and my Dad would cut it down. I was reminiscing about it, as an adult, and my Mom said, "Yes, I was always afraid we would get caught." That was my first inkling it might have been a bit illegal. * Still* fond memories

HMT did you eat the cookies left for Santa when you were still a believer?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Oh that's a nice memory and *very* funny! 

<Gasp> never! One Christmas eve I snuck out of bed and caught my father polishing off the cookies. He looked very guilty (and amused) and told a highly indignant me that he couldn't help himself because they were *sooo* good (I had helped my mother bake them) and he promised to replace them if I would go back to bed.

How many times have you watched "It's a Wonderful Life"?


----------



## Hairazor

A couple all the way through and numerous times bits and pieces

HMT have you spit your drink out when someone said something funny while you were drinking?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Too many times to count!

How many times has the above mentioned drink came out your nose?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Well it has happened, I'm pretty sure, but I can't remember an instance so I'm going to answer not many. 

 How many times have you celebrated New Year's Eve in Times Square?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you ridden on a float in a parade?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That would be "never"

How many times this week have you looked at a thermometer this week and then seriously thought about flying south for the winter?:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Many times have I thought about Southern weather this week

HMT have you leaned over to pick up something and bumped your head on a piece of furniture you thought was not that close?


----------



## Goblin

Almost none.

HMT has a foreign country declared war on you?


----------



## Hairazor

It was all a misunderstanding

HMT have you gone to do several errands and headed home after the first one?


----------



## Goblin

None. I always finish what I started.

HMT have you been chased by a bull?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never.

How many times have you grabbed a bull by the horns?


----------



## Hairazor

It's that or get gored

HMT have you gone to jump out of a swing, got your pant leg caught in the chain and just kinda got dragged?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Lol! Never

HMT have you sworn never to buy another something you already have too much of and yet find yourself buying more?


----------



## Hairazor

Skeletons!!!

HMT have you forgotten to make a towel handy when taking a shower?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Occasionally...usually after I've washed all the towels and reorganized the bathroom cabinets and delayed putting everything back.

How many times have you locked yourself out of your house?


----------



## Hairazor

A couple

HMT have you had a dream about something that later became true?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Never, that I remember anyway. I do get strong feelings about people I care for...that I need to contact them or something is wrong. These have been accurate.

How many times have you hidden your favorite snack food from others in your household?


----------



## Hairazor

Constantly

HMT have you been zip-lining?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you sliced your toe open on a Rice Krispie?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never, but made a batch hard enough to break a tooth one time

HMT have you called someone you didn't mean to and just kept on talking because you didn't want to admit you dialed the wrong number?


----------



## Hairazor

A few times but not because I didn't want to admit mistake

HMT have you thrown away a receipt and wished you had it back?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No, I'm more likely to keep all my receipts because I might need them. I wish I could just throw them away, freaking things are everywhere. Although now that I'm thinking about it, I started this bad habit because I threw out receipts and then wished for them back. Wait what was the question again?

How many times has someone stolen your lunch at work?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Only once, but I put super glue around the lid of her bottle of Diet Coke and it never happened again

HMT have you stolen someone else's lunch at work?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you won an award?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Hmm... depends on what you consider an award. Got a few awards in school and won a few contests but....

HMT have you read a chapter in a book and realized your mind was somewhere else and had to read it again?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Many times, but mostly when I was in school.

How many times have you cooked a nice dinner for your family and then been to tired to eat it yourself?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never, unless it was something gross like spaghetti 

HMT have you cooked a nice dinner for someone who shows up an hour late?


----------



## Hairazor

Many times involving my sister who will be late to her funeral

HMT have you locked your keys in your car?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Too many to remember lol

How many times have you used a coat hanger to unlock the car door?


----------



## Hairazor

A couple when it was still possible

HMT have you dropped a utensil down the kitchen sink disposal?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

None, but I've never lived in a place that had a kitchen sink disposal. A couple of years ago I thought about having one installed but I didn't trust that family members and guests would understand that it was not an invitation to throw inappropriate refuse down my ancient pipes.

 How many times have you hidden from unexpected/unwanted guests that dropped by unannounced?


----------



## Hairazor

I have a large front window, they usually see me before I see them coming (but I have wanted to numerous times)

HMT have you thrown the laundry in the dryer and forgotten to turn it on?


----------



## Goblin

None


HMT have you forgotten who you are?


----------



## Hairazor

Who are you talking to?

HMT have you dropped your keys down a grate in the sidewalk/road?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you been abducted by aliens?


----------



## Hairazor

I promised not to tell

HMT have you been gargling mouthwash and coughed causing it to spew all over?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe the correct answer is "never, but I could be disremembering.

How many times have you bought a new car?


----------



## Hairazor

2, otherwise gently used.

HMT have you forgotten to change your clock for Daylight Saving Time and been late somewhere?


----------



## Goblin

NOne

HMT have you tap danced on the stairs and tripped?


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhh, tapping on the stairs, I must try that

HMT have you gotten your shirt half off and had trouble getting it the rest of the way?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you blamed it on leprechauns?


----------



## Hairazor

Every time I got caught

HMT have you gotten to your destination and found a part of your clothing was shut in the door and really dirty from all the road dirt


----------



## Johnnylee

Many times I go mudding for fun

HMT has someone broke up with you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Twice that I remember. Once in high school and he broke my heart. The second time I was relieved.

How many times have you been in a physical fight?


----------



## Hairazor

Never

HMT have you called in sick to work just because


----------



## Goblin

I'm retired

HMT have you been splashed with mud by a passing car.


----------



## Hairazor

A couple, years ago

HMT have you put the car in reverse instead of drive


----------



## Lizzyborden

A few but luckily caught myself before I backed into anything

How many times have you broken into your own vehicle to retrieve your keys?


----------



## Hairazor

A few

HMT have you forgotten to set your clock to get up for work?


----------



## Lizzyborden

A few. 

HMT have you patiently waited for the contents of the crock pot to get done only to. realize you forgot to turn it on?


----------



## Hairazor

Once

HMT have you left your wallet in a store after paying?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never but left my purse in a shopping cart recently. Thank goodness for the guy in the car next to me.

HMT have you checked out at a register and discovered that you didn’t have any cash/checks/cards?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't remember ever doing that. Came close last night, I was coming home late from The Red Cross (lab) and wanted to grab a burger and was in line when I remembered I had no cash.

How many times have you been semi swearing and ranting under your breath about something and suddenly realized the _wrong_ person had come up behind you?


----------



## Hairazor

Unfortunately a couple

HMT have you fallen asleep at work


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never I tell you! Never!

HMT have you put a bottle of cola/tea/water in the freezer to cool down only to remember it hours later?


----------



## Hairazor

Never because I know I would forget

HMT have you swallowed your gum?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Too many times to remember 

HMT have you pulled into a parking spot and thought you were still moving before you realized the car beside you was just backing out?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeah, it is an eerie feeling, maybe a dozen times

HMT have you thrown up at work?


----------



## Lizzyborden

A few.

HMT have you ordered a pizza/sub/salad to go and specifically asked them to hold a topping only to discover after you have left that it is loaded with that topping?


----------



## Hairazor

Never but I have found they left off things I paid for

HMT have you rushed to an appointment only to find you have the wrong day


----------



## Lizzyborden

Once. It was in January and my boss had neglected to take down the previous year's 12-month calendar that hung over the desk making me a day early for my appointment.

HMT have you discovered that you came home with part of the person's groceries that was directly in front of you?


----------



## rottincorps

Has not happened in a long time, most of the time I'm at Costco
HMT have you ever go in to a room and forget why you went there.....


----------



## Hairazor

Daily

HMT have you started laughing during a prayer at Church?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um, never and to funny. 

How many times have you bought a carton of ice cream this summer?


----------



## Hairazor

3

HMT have you lost a shoe when you were running?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Never, not really...I have slipped out of a sneaker or high heel when I just take off.

How many times, in the past week, have you had a song going through your mind?


----------



## Hairazor

About a dozen 



HMT locked your keys in the car with the engine running?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never... at least not yet. 

How many times have you put two fingers on a photo in a magazine in an effort to enlarge it as you would on a tablet?


----------



## Goblin

None

HMT have you jumped off the roof and tried to fly with homemade wings?


----------



## Hairazor

Couldn't get a ladder tall enough, so none


HMT have you screamed out loud in a movie theater at a scary movie?


----------



## Goblin

I've never seen one that scary

HMT have you sneezed your head off in the grocery store and put a head of lettuce back
on your shoulders by mistake?


----------



## Hairazor

You're a rascal, never, it was cabbage


HMT have you been running and lost a shoe?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I don't really run but at work and actually my normal gait is very fast. I work at a rehab center and my patients comment on how fast I walk a lot. When I slow down I tend to trip (which is weird) and/or lose a shoe. I don't know why.) 

How many times have you gone to a movie theater in the past 12 months?


----------



## Hairazor

Sadly, none


HMT have you had to jump start your car this winter?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

None but then again I'm in Florida so really no winter.

How many times have you been asked to jump start someone else's car in the past six months?


----------



## Hairazor

Surprisingly none

HMT have you fallen asleep at work


----------



## Lizzyborden

Twice and thankfully never got caught. 

HMT have you grabbed what you thought were matching socks out of the dryer only to discover at the end of the day that they, in fact, did not match.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Um, a lot. Hey sometimes (a lot) I'm in a hurry you know?

How many times have you discovered (at the end of the day) that you put your underwear on backwards or inside out?


----------



## Hairazor

Never, thankfully


HMT have you forgotten to take the hose out of your gas tank before you pull away?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Never, but putting the gas cap back on is a different story. 

HMT have you bought something you were sure you were out of only to find, upon putting it away, that you have one or two extra already?


----------



## Hairazor

Way too many times to count


HMT have you forgotten your grocery list and had to wing it at the store?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Ugh! Just about every time I go.

HMT have you had a conversation with someone who clearly knows you but you have no idea who they are?


----------



## RoxyBlue

More than I care to admit - it's what comes of being visibly active in theater projects without necessarily meeting everyone else who's involved:googly:

How many times do you log onto HauntForum each week?


----------



## Hairazor

Probably twice daily

HMT have you forgotten to change your clock for Daylight Savings Time and ended up early or late?


----------



## Lizzyborden

Thankfully never. 

HMT have you washed your hair with soap or body wash because you forgot to buy shampoo?


----------



## Dreadmakr

don't have an exact numbers, so I will just say several.


HMT have you run to the store, only to get there and realize you don't remember what you intended to buy?


----------



## Hairazor

If I don't have a list, quite often


HMT have you left said list at home


----------



## Dreadmakr

To many times


HMT in the last year have you thought about your first love


----------



## Hairazor

Well, just now


HMT have you gone zip lining?


----------



## Dreadmakr

never, but it would be a real kick


HMT have you driven near or over 100 mph


----------

